# Training with Meniere's



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Welcome to my new journal! My old onecan be found here -

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/206657-age-v-iron-chillis-journal.html

my old journal was basically a recordof me following Jim Wendler's 5/3/1 programme. My circumstances havechanged considerably over the last few months however (and I fancieda change), so I decided on a new journal.

Me - There's more a bout me on the first page of my old journal (see link above), but briefly - when I started 5/3/1 I was a 49 year old bloke with a weak back. I'm now a 50 year old bloke with a stronger back (although there is still a weakness there), however, I've now developed a condition called Meniere's disease. It's a nasty little ****er. It attacks the inner ear, causing deafness, tinnitus (which eventually become permanent),and vertigo. Vertigo isn't as I thought, a fear of heights. It's a loss of balance, causing dizziness and nausea.

I had an attack on December 1st that left me unable to get off the floor for about 3 hours, all the while being very sick. My balance system still hasn't recovered and I feel like I'm on a boat, some times in quite calm waters, sometimes in very rough waters!

So that's the bad news. The good news is that training with free weights and in fact any exercises that uses co-ordination is supposedly good for managing Meniere's, in that it helps your body 'recalibrate' it's balance system over time. So while, it's been a bit tricky, I've managed to get through a lightpull/push/legs routine over the last week or so. If you imagine squatting on a boat in a storm you'll have some idea why I was a bit apprehensive!

So here's my plan. This journal will be a record, obviously, of my lifting. I also want to use it to track my meniere's symptoms, to see what training helps, and to maybe see if I can identify any possible triggers. I'm pretty slight of build, so there's not going to be any huge weights getting shifted in here. Particularly on my squats. I've always squatted really lightly, in deference to my back (I don't deadlift any more), and that's going to be even lighter for a while while I'm unsteady.

Weights wise, I think I'll do a basicpull/push/legs over the next couple of months, just to get use to my body again. Always open to suggestions though, as I plan to change it up as soon as I get my confidence back. I also train Krav Maga twice a week, and get in some other conditioning work (currently in the form of boxing circuits and TRX training).

Diet wise. I eat well. Just keeping it clean. I was getting through quite a big calorie excess wile I was doing 5/3/1 and consequently put on quite a bit of BF, so although I'm trying to shift that at the mo I'm not obsessed with seeing my abs. I'm 50 years old, for god's sake! 

I also have 3 small kids, one of whom is severely disabled. I work long hours and have along commute on top, so my time is pretty limited and it takes some logistics to fit my training around all that!

Well done if you've got this far.Apologies if it sounds like a bit of a moan fest! It's not supposed to be - just a record of where I am at the mo for future reference. Thanks for reading.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

I also need to warn you - there may be talk of music and Liverpool FC.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I developed Tinnitus around 4 years ago & have a constant whining in my ear. Most of the time I can tune it out, but never have silence.

Had all the usual tests & found I have reduced hearing in my left ear, but nothing else is wrong thankfully.

Anyway, good luck with the new journal. :thumb:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks mate. Up nice and early this morning!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Subbed (though not for Liverpool FC and the music ! )

I also have tinnitus, have had it for the the last 20 years or so and it is now permanent, never bothered to get it looked at as there is nothing that can be done. Usually I can tune out of it like @latblaster and I find it helps having the radio on in background most of the day when I am at home. Also have slight loss of hearing.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

It seems tinnitus is far more common than I realised. Loads of people have told me they have it.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

I think mine was triggered by a misspent youth dancing through to the early hours in nightclubs !!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Greshie said:


> I think mine was triggered by a misspent youth dancing through to the early hours in nightclubs !!


funny that. when I went to see the ear specialist he asked me if I'd spent much time in night clubs. I used to go to nightclubs or see bands 2 or 3 time most weeks as a teenager. then I played in a band. Then the dance music thing happened and I spent most of my life in clubs, either dancing or dj'ing. I told him I may have been to one or two.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

In :thumb:

Good luck mate, you'll need it.

Life has delt you a tough hand.................................... you support Liverpool FFS :lol:

Good luck with the Push/ Pull/ Legs mate, what rep range are you planning to work in?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> In :thumb:
> 
> Good luck mate, you'll need it.
> 
> ...


There may be less talk of Liverpool fc this week as it happens  . I'm just off for my first sesh now. Thinking of 3 sets of 5-8. Once I can comfortably do 8, up the weights then back down to 5. I've got a bit of extra time today, so may throw some girly curls in at the end with reverse 21's. Just read about them on t-nation. They sound pretty gruelling! You think 3 sets of 5-8 sounds enough?


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> There may be less talk of Liverpool fc this week as it happens  . I'm just off for my first sesh now. Thinking of 3 sets of 5-8. Once I can comfortably do 8, up the weights then back down to 5. I've got a bit of extra time today, so may throw some girly curls in at the end with reverse 21's. Just read about them on t-nation. They sound pretty gruelling! You think 3 sets of 5-8 sounds enough?


Do what you can do... even with a pre-set training routine, the first few sessions are always a bit suck it and see !


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Greshie said:


> Do what you can do... even with a pre-set training routine, the first few sessions are always a bit suck it and see !


very True Gresh. Today's certainly was! I'll write it up later. Covered in kids at the mo.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

In mate :thumb:


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

just wanted to say its great to see somone being positive about a unfair, negative situation. inspiring.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Cam93 said:


> just wanted to say its great to see somone being positive about a unfair, negative situation. inspiring.


cheers mate!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Not a bad weekend all in all. Hour and a half krav yesterday. Watched a film and had a few glasses of red with the missus last night. Watched 'behind the candelabra' with Michael Douglas and Matt Damon. Thought it was very good.

Tried out my first pull session today. Didn't really have anything planned. Just went in and winged it. -

5 min warm up on rower.

Dynamic stretching.

Pull ups.

Wide grip 3x5

hammer grip 2x5

Upright row

5x5x37.5kg (I think. Or was it 57.5? Can't remember now  )

Bent over db rows

5x5x22.5

Bicep curl

ez bar +15 2 sets of reverse 21's

walking plank - 1'30"

Russian twists with an 8kg ball (feet off the ground) - 2x20

Hanging leg raises (straight legged) - 2x10

Head didn't feel too bad. Seas were pretty calm today! Had a bit of a spin after the pull ups, but it soon calmed down. The meniere's hasn't been too bad since about friday. I've been here before though, so I won't get too excited yet! One of the problems with it is that everyone experiences it differently. Some people have one or two attacks a year. Some have one every few years. Some poor ****ers have them almost constantly. Time will tell where I am in that little lot. It can take between 6 weeks to 6 months to recover from an attack, so I'm remaining optimistic that I may be getting over that attack in December. Time to take up the tightrope lessons again!


----------



## Linc06 (Jun 23, 2013)

Good luck with all of your goals mate. We'll forgive you the Liverpool supporting.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Linc06 said:


> Good luck with all of your goals mate. We'll forgive you the Liverpool supporting.


cheers mate. we've all got our faults.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Good workout mate. Glad all was good.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

andyhuggins said:


> Good workout mate. Glad all was good.


cheers Andy!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

I don't ****ing believe it! Just saying to the misses last night, I feel like my training is just starting to come together again now. Up at 5 this morning. At the gym for 6. Only to be met by a bunch of people stood around outside. The locks have been changed and there's a notice on the door saying 'closed until further notice' WTF? Talk about a spanner in the works. Grrr...


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> I don't ****ing believe it! Just saying to the misses last night, I feel like my training is just starting to come together again now. Up at 5 this morning. At the gym for 6. Only to be met by a bunch of people stood around outside. The locks have been changed and there's a notice on the door saying 'closed until further notice' WTF? Talk about a spanner in the works. Grrr...


Oh dear .......... looks like you'll be looking for another gym then ... or clear out the garage, evict the car, and get a set up at home!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Greshie said:


> Oh dear .......... looks like you'll be looking for another gym then ... or clear out the garage, evict the car, and get a set up at home!


Looks like you may be right Greshie. There's another gym I can look at at the weekend fortunately. Until then , I think I'll just go out for some early morning runs. Ho hum. My meniere's was bad this morning when I got to work. Wondering if it could be so influenced by me not training. See how it goes tmrw.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Yup.As I thought. The gym's gone bust. Damn. Went for a run this morning at 6am at -1 degrees. That woke me up. Krav tmrw night and a few more runs before I can join another gym on Saturday.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

OMG mate what a ****er. Hope you get things sorted soon.


----------



## brianlyndon (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi mate have u tried buccastem I prescribe it reg for men's/labrth and vertigo


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

brianlyndon said:


> Hi mate have u tried buccastem I prescribe it reg for men's/labrth and vertigo


I'm on buccastem for the nausea mate, betahistine for the vertigo. Are you a doctor?


----------



## brianlyndon (Jan 20, 2014)

No practitioner in the primary setting have u been referred to the ent dept they can do wonders mum just come of meds they trying her on different eye exercises to help severe dizzy spells


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

brianlyndon said:


> No practitioner in the primary setting have u been referred to the ent dept they can do wonders mum just come of meds they trying her on different eye exercises to help severe dizzy spells


I haven't mate. Just been given meds


----------



## brianlyndon (Jan 20, 2014)

See how u go on if no resolve ask dr to refer you to ent,do u work in a loud environment ,I used to work in a foundry before ear protection was known or compulsory and many of us know have earring probs but I always refer back to dr for a ent assessment

P


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

brianlyndon said:


> See how u go on if no resolve ask dr to refer you to ent,do u work in a loud environment ,I used to work in a foundry before ear protection was known or compulsory and many of us know have earring probs but I always refer back to dr for a ent assessment
> 
> P


will do mate. Thanks. No, don't work in a loud environment.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Trained 1.5 hrs of krav last night, so all is not lost with the week!. There's 3 gyms in my town I could join now. One is ideal. It's got really top notch equipment, strong man stuff and strength coaches, but it's opening hours don't suit me. One is a 'snap fitness'. Don't fancy it much, but it's 24/7 and one is a spit 'n' sawdust place that's very close to me. Going to try out the last two tomorrow/saturday. normal (ish) service will be resumed shortly!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> I also need to warn you - there may be talk of music and Liverpool FC.


I was in then saw this.....grrrr

oh well in anyway......sorry about the ear sh1t man,good luck in here though


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

biglbs said:


> I was in then saw this.....grrrr
> 
> oh well in anyway......sorry about the ear sh1t man,good luck in here though


  good to have you on board mate. You're not a Man U fan are you? Chelsea?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> good to have you on board mate. You're not a Man U fan are you? Chelsea?


No mate,i hate football .....all of it lol!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> good to have you on board mate. You're not a Man U fan are you? Chelsea?


This will be the season that you'll find out how many Man U fans are in fact Man U fans and not just glory hunters


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> This will be the season that you'll find out how many Man U fans are in fact Man U fans and not just glory hunters


you're right. apparently loads of them went into the town centre today to protest against Moyes. Trafalgar square was gridlocked.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

let us know how the gym visits go mate.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

andyhuggins said:


> let us know how the gym visits go mate.


cheers Andy. Ended up joining a commercial gym yesterday. It's fine for what I need and you get a card for 24/7 access. Plus half the people in there were from my old gym!

Been pretty good meniere's wise all week, then had a wobble on friday night for no apparent reason. Just sitting watching telly and it came on. Had to go to bed.

Not too bad the next morning, then it returned just as I was going to this new gym. ALmost didn't go, but I went, joined and did a very light push session and worked through it. Ifelt ok by the end. Hurrah!

So here is the very light push session!

5 min warm up on rower

bench press

10 x 60

8 x 65

3x5x70

daren't go any more, as it felt as though the bench was swaying at this point.

bodyweight dips

3x10

arnold press

3x8x15's

skullcrushers

3x10x ez bar + 20

seated incline chest press machine

3x8x50

seated OHP machine

3x8x40

I'll have a little leg session today, then I reckon I'm back up and running. It's been a rocky road since the beginning of December what with the Menier's starting, some nasty family issues we had over christmas which meant that was all very stressful, and then my gym closing. But I do feel I'm back on track now. I've been eating very cleanly and some of the lard that I put on through all this has started to come off too. Onwards and upwards!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Good to hear you are back on the road again (as it were)

I suspect the stress you mentioned has not helped the menieres

Good push session too, and well done for persevering with training on Saturday, I bet that also helped with the symptoms :thumb:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Greshie said:


> Good to hear you are back on the road again (as it were)
> 
> I suspect the stress you mentioned has not helped the menieres
> 
> Good push session too, and well done for persevering with training on Saturday, I bet that also helped with the symptoms :thumb:


cheers Gresh. You're right. Although it's not known exactly what kicks it off, stress is often cited as a trigger, so it certainly can't have helped. Training certainly seems to help. Small mercies, and all that...


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

light legs session -

squats

3x5x50

1x5x57.5

leg press

5x10x112.5 (?)

seated calf

5x10x25

core to finish off -

russian twist w/8kg medicine ball (feet off floor)/planks/reverse crunch things with feet in trx bands. 2 sets, super setted.

feeling my way round this new gym. don't like the leg press. it's an upright one, with weird weights. Otherwise, all ok.

Meniere's pretty good. bit of a wobble after leg press, but nothing too bad. Start my pull/push/legs in earnest tomorrow.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Respect to you mate for pushing through the workouts :thumb:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

andyhuggins said:


> Respect to you mate for pushing through the workouts :thumb:


cheers Andy. No choice really!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Reps sent mate,

I need to take a leaf out of your book and get on with it and sort my diet and training out


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Pull

5 Min warm up on rower

Pull ups

Wide grip 2x5

Hammer grip 3x5

Bent over db row

5x8x22.5

Upright row

5x5x35

Ez bar curl

Reverse 21's x2 Ez bar +12.5

Back extensions

2x10

Hanging leg raises straight leg

2x10

Enjoying getting back into the swing of it. Never really bothered with curls before but these revers 21's ( start off with 7 full rom and work down) are fun. In an excrutiatingly painful sort of way.

Meniere's not bad so far.

Off to work now. Have a nice day everyone.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice to see this!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Nice to see this!


cheers mate. definitely feeling on the mend after the last couple of months.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> cheers mate. definitely feeling on the mend after the last couple of months.


The only way is up ....Yaz,wasn't it?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Glad things are on the up mate :thumb:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

4 ****ing nil! Come on!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> 4 ****ing nil! Come on!


LOL I see your enjoying being back in the top 4, ............for now


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> LOL I see your enjoying being back in the top 4, ............for now


feet well and truly under the table mate!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> 4 ****ing nil! Come on!


zzzzzzzzzzzzz,zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz,zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

biglbs said:


> zzzzzzzzzzzzz,zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz,zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!


don't believe you for a minute. bet you peeked


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

bloody train was late last night, so missed krav maga. won't get a chance to train today. mad busy in work at the moment. I'll try and get a sneaky bit of cardio in tmrw, then some krav on saturday, then hopefully back on it sunday.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> bloody train was late last night, so missed krav maga. won't get a chance to train today. mad busy in work at the moment. I'll try and get a sneaky bit of cardio in tmrw, then some krav on saturday, then hopefully back on it sunday.


Life throws us these little curve-balls mate, improvise, adapt and overcome. :thumb:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

bollocks. had another attack yesterday. It's been 8 weeks almost to the day since my first attack and it's been getting mostly better a little bit day by day. To such an extent that I forgot to take my medication the day before yesterday. I don't know if that's what's caused it or not. Came on before I left for work. By the time I was on the train it was in full swing. I had to stumble down the carriage and get off at the next stop. I swear the people at the station thought I was pissed. Staggering round trying to work out where to go.

Anyway, it wasn't quite as bad as the first one (I had the anti nausea tablets this time) and I recovered quicker. Just hope it doesn't take another 8 weeks to start feeling normal again. I'm ****ed if it's going to win though. Up at 5.00. going for a light push session, then hopefully into work. Never a dull moment round here.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Did it! Nice light push session. Did me the world of good to get in there.

5 min warm up on rower

Bench press

5x60

2x5x70

Bodyweight dips

3x10

OHP

3x5x35

Incline chest press machine

3x10x60

Tricep push downs

3x5x56.5

Core work

Stretches

Meniere's much better this morning. Hopefully that attack yesterday was caused by my forgetting to take my meds on Wednesday.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Fingers crossed for you ... moral of story don't forget your meds


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Greshie said:


> Fingers crossed for you ... moral of story don't forget your meds


Yup. Won't make that mistake again!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Mate with your attitude and determination I'm sure you'll beat this.

Have a good day


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Mate with your attitude and determination I'm sure you'll beat this.
> 
> Have a good day


Cheers mate. You too.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

How are you feeling mate?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

andyhuggins said:


> How are you feeling mate?


I had a couple of wobbles yesterday thanks Andy. But I still haven't given up on the notion that this has been brought about by my forgetting my meds on wednesday. In general I'm not as bad as after my first attack, so hopefully the overall levels of meds in my body just need topping up. What do I know though, eh?  Got a krav session this morning. That'll wake me up.

In other news - very disappointed at the transfer window (talking to myself here, I know. But I don't care  ).


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> I had a couple of wobbles yesterday thanks Andy. But I still haven't given up on the notion that this has been brought about by my forgetting my meds on wednesday. In general I'm not as bad as after my first attack, so hopefully the overall levels of meds in my body just need topping up. What do I know though, eh?  Got a krav session this morning. That'll wake me up.
> 
> In other news - very disappointed at the transfer window (talking to myself here, I know. But I don't care  ).


Are you a time traveller then mate?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Are you a time traveller then mate?


last wednesday mate


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> last wednesday mate


Thought so...


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

1.5 hr krav this morning. Menier's all fine. nasty swollen knuckle on my right hand and some swelling to my right forearm though! One advantage of my old gym closing and joining a commercial gym is that I can get in early on Sunday morning. I think I've just felt an extra days' training per week appear!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Good to hear all is fine mate. Don't forget the meds next time


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

andyhuggins said:


> Good to hear all is fine mate. Don't forget the meds next time


funnily enough, my alarm on my phone just went off to remind me it's time to take them!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Sorry mate. That just made me lol


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

andyhuggins said:


> Sorry mate. That just made me lol


no need to apologise!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

woke up at 5.30 this morning by the boy climbing into our bed. Tried to style it out, but then the cat joined in as well, so I got up and went to the gym!

Cheeky little pull session -

5 min warm up on rower

pull ups

wide grip 2 x 5

hammer grip 3 x 5

upright rows

5x6x35

bent over db rows

5x8x22.5

t bar rows

bar plus 20 (never done these before so just took it light)

5x5

I wonder how much the ply bar weighs for these? It obviously doesn't weigh 20kg, cos it's on the floor at one end. any maths bods out there?

ez bar curls

reverse 21's x 2

! more cheeky set of hammer grip pull ups

1x5

5 min heavy bag work

hanging leg raises

2 x 10.

Got home and everyone was still in bed!

Car's knackered now. Making a nasty knocking noise from the front wheels. Maybe the bearings have gone. Have to walk to the gym at tmrw morning. Brilliant. Thanks for reading everyone.

PS

V. disappointed by the red men today.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Nice session mate. Is the car fixable?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

andyhuggins said:


> Nice session mate. Is the car fixable?


I bloody hope so Andy! I don't know the first thing about cars, so I'm in the hands of the mechanics I'm afraid.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Same here mate. Me and cars dont mix.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> I bloody hope so Andy! I don't know the first thing about cars, so I'm in the hands of the mechanics I'm afraid.


 I need to top up the windscreen washer fluid ... but that means opening the bonnet.... I don't open car bonnet's except under extreme duress


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Greshie said:


> I need to top up the windscreen washer fluid ... but that means opening the bonnet.... I don't open car bonnet's except under extreme duress


I'm happy topping up the washer liquid. Sometimes I wear a tool belt when I do it.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> I'm happy topping up the washer liquid. Sometimes I wear a tool belt when I do it.


PMSL


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Dropped my car off a the garage at 5.45 am then walked 1.5 miles to the gym. Christ almighty. I must be mad.

Bench press

5x60

3x5x70

Dips

3x10

OHP

3x6x35

Tricep pushdown

5x8x56.5

Seated incline chest press machine

3x5x70

10 min heavy bag work

Hanging leg raise

2x10

Russian twist 10kg

2x20

Happy I got my **** out of bed now! On the train into work. Meniere's been present albeit low level since that attack last Thursday. Not stopping me from doing anything so that's a bonus.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Good commitment mate.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

andyhuggins said:


> Good commitment mate.


cheers Andy. Picked the car up this evening, so that wasn't bad. £150 lighter though. Ouch.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> cheers Andy. Picked the car up this evening, so that wasn't bad. £150 lighter though. Ouch.


Could have been a lot worse !


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Greshie said:


> Could have been a lot worse !


exactly Gresh. The glass is half full!

Just got back from a gruelling krav sesh. I fear the knuckle that was swollen on saturday may actually be cracked now. Guess I'll know by the morning. London was fun today with all the people that would normally be underground, overground.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

this was yesterday -

legs

5 min warn up on treadmill.

squats.

2x5x50

meniere's came on so cut squats short. It was only slight, but it's very uncomfortable (not to mention dangerous) trying to squat when you fell the room is spinning.

leg press

10x100

2x10x150

felt a bit weak so didn't push it too hard. my head had calmed down by the end of these, which was good.

barbell lunges.

3x20x20

seated calf raises.

3x12x25. raise the weight on these next week.

bit of cardio - kettle bell swings and push ups for 10 minutes, followed by about 5 min heavy bag.

my home life and work life are busy at the mo, (the job I'm working on isn't going well!) which, added to the meniere' is making it difficult to get into any rhythm with my training. Not beating myself up about it though. Still getting in, doing some, working up a sweat and getting out. Hopefully everything will calm down soon and I can get into a groove. Going to do a pull session in a minute. Thanks for reading!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Pull

Pull ups

Wide grip 2x5

Hammer grip 4x5

Upright row

3x6x35

Bent over db row

3x8x22.5

Barbell curl

20kg 2 sets of reverse 21's

10 min kettle bell swings interspersed with push ups

5 min heavy bag work.

Left my shirt in the car so had to finish off getting changed in the car park! Think I put the blokes by the butty wagon off their breakfast.

Off to work now. Have a good day everyone


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Pull
> 
> Pull ups
> 
> ...


You never know you may have gained a few admirers  :laugh:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Greshie said:


> You never know you may have gained a few admirers  :laugh:


I'd be very surprised


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

push this morning -

bench press

2x5x70

1x4x70

bodyweight dips

3x10

OHP

3x6x35

tricep pushdown

3x6xwhatever the next one up is from 56.5

incline chest press machine

3x8x70

kettlebell swings, push ups and bag work.

God, I'm weak! A few months ago I was bench pressing 82.5. Not a great number, I know, but still&#8230;  I don't ming actually. I feel like I'm getting back into the groove. I'm trying to shift some of the weight I put on at the end of last year, so am not eating much. So I'm prepared to be weak for another couple of weeks, cos the fat's coming off. Krav tomorrow night.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Just spotted this Dirk.

All the very best to you mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Just spotted this Dirk.
> 
> All the very best to you mate:thumbup1:


Cheers Ming! Always great to have you on board.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

hour and a half krav last night. almost didn't make it due to a tree being down across the line, but I walked on. Through the wind. I walked on through the rain. Well, not really, the track had been cleared by the time I got to the station. But I might have. Anyway, day off today. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Just a v. Quick entry - pushed for time! Legs yesterday, good sesh. Just off up to Liverpool. Mate's 50th and his missus has organised a surprise party! Speak tmrw everyone!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Pull

5 min warm up on rower

Pull ups

Wide grip 3x5

Hammer grip 4x5

Upright rows

3x6x35

T bar rows

3x8x20

Ez bar curls

20kg 2x Reverse 21's (failed at 19 on the last set)

Kettle bell swings & push ups. 10 min

Heavy bag 8 min.

Just about recovered from my mate's surprise birthday party in Liverpool. I really am too old for all that palava! Good times though. Off to work now. Thanks for reading.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Pull
> 
> 5 min warm up on rower
> 
> ...


mate, I think you where due a good night out with the lads


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm glad you had a good time Dirk maquackerlikie.....you deserve a laff after all this poop recently....kettlebell swings, I lurrrrrrv 'em.....I swing some 12kg ones this week and I thought my arms were gonna detach from my shoulders! Lolol....was great....take care you...x


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> mate, I think you where due a good night out with the lads


Cheers mate. Actually I was in bed by 1.30! Good time was had by all though. About 50 people squashed into one room to ambush him when he came in. Live musicians from the pub up the road. Great party.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Flubs said:


> I'm glad you had a good time Dirk maquackerlikie.....you deserve a laff after all this poop recently....kettlebell swings, I lurrrrrrv 'em.....I swing some 12kg ones this week and I thought my arms were gonna detach from my shoulders! Lolol....was great....take care you...x


Thanks Flubs. Hope you're well.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

bollocks. had an attack this morning, so no work for me today. it wasn't as bad as the previous 2, but I've got a feeling the worst bit may have been while I was asleep, as I've got a vague memory of feeling bad during the night. It's calmed down now, and I'm optimistic that I'm going to be able to walk enough to get to krav this evening. Watch this space!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> bollocks. had an attack this morning, so no work for me today. it wasn't as bad as the previous 2, but I've got a feeling the worst bit may have been while I was asleep, as I've got a vague memory of feeling bad during the night. It's calmed down now, and I'm optimistic that I'm going to be able to walk enough to get to krav this evening. Watch this space!


Hoping you recover well mate,much love sent!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Hoping you recover well mate,much love sent!


cheers mate. feeling strong enough to venture out to krav now. funnily enough the movement involved in sparring and drills seems to help.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

1.5 hrs krav.lots of boxing basics, then some good clinches and grappling drills. that's ****ing sorted me out. day off tomorrow. get to sleep in tip 6.00am. woo hoo!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Push

5 min warm up on rower

R/C warm up

Bench press

3x5x70

Bodyweight dips

3x10

OHP

3x7x35

Tricep pushdown

3x5x65

Incline press machine

3x6x70

Kettlebell swings & kettlebell squat to press

8 min Tabata style

Heavy bag

8 min

Enjoyed this this morning. Little increases on most things. Getting my groove back!

I need to get dead lifting again and need to sort out my squat. With this in mind I'm going to see a strength coach, starting tomorrow. He's got his own private gym and comes very highly recommended. Just hope he can be ****d working with a skinny 50 year old bloke with a dodgy back!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Great day yesterday. Went to see a strength coach. May be the single most advantageous thing I've done training. He actually advised me against doing Deads with my issues, etc., but had me doing sumo Deads. We spent an hour working on my squats and sumo Deads. Very productive indeed. Going to see him regularly from now on and feeling very positive about my training for the first time in quite a while now. I'm feeling like I'm managing the Ménière's. There's times when it's overwhelming and I can't do stuff, but that seems to be in the minority. So I feel like my weight training and my Krav Maga can really come along this year.

Got home from the coach, then had to lug a freezer up the garden and into our office.

Then, in the evening it was the disco for my girls' 9th birthday. Jesus! What a palava! My girls are twins. One of them is disabled, so I spent the best part of 2 hours carrying her while we jiggled around the dance floor! If was a huge amount of fun and she was laughing like a drain the whole time. I only paused to see to other kids and parents. Dealing with 30 9 year old kids and my 4 year old boy takes it out of you. By the time we got them home and into bed the missus and I were cream crackered. Couple of glasses of red then collapsed into bed!

So my back got a bit of a hammering yesterday, but feels fine today, which is great news. Well, up now. Swimming lessons, for 2 of them, then prep my food for the week, get all of their stuff ready for the week. Should just have time for another glass of wine before bed again!

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

:thumb:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Dirk, that sounded like a really good and fulfilling day, I can imagine how pooped you were at the end, lol. Really interesting about the deads....how come sumo deads are in, and the normal ones are out though? I'm not sure how the difference is for you interns of your issues? Cos they are both still deads aren't they? I'm genuinely interested if you have time to say.....

Have a good Sunday..


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Great day yesterday. Went to see a strength coach. May be the single most advantageous thing I've done training. He actually advised me against doing Deads with my issues, etc., but had me doing sumo Deads. We spent an hour working on my squats and sumo Deads. Very productive indeed. Going to see him regularly from now on and feeling very positive about my training for the first time in quite a while now. I'm feeling like I'm managing the Ménière's. There's times when it's overwhelming and I can't do stuff, but that seems to be in the minority. So I feel like my weight training and my Krav Maga can really come along this year.
> 
> Got home from the coach, then had to lug a freezer up the garden and into our office.
> 
> ...


sounds like you and your girls had a great time mate :thumb:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Flubs said:


> Morning Dirk, that sounded like a really good and fulfilling day, I can imagine how pooped you were at the end, lol. Really interesting about the deads....how come sumo deads are in, and the normal ones are out though? I'm not sure how the difference is for you interns of your issues? Cos they are both still deads aren't they? I'm genuinely interested if you have time to say.....
> 
> Have a good Sunday..


It's to do with your starting stance Flubs. It puts much less shearing force on your lower back. It felt a lot more comfortable to me.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

hmm. don't know what I'm going to train tmrw now. My coach said to do squats and deads on the same day, but light squats/heavy deads on week, the reverse the next week. To give me more time to recover. so how to split up the rest of my training&#8230; I think I'll have a look what old Stuart McRobert has to say. I like his books.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Sounded like an awesome day mate.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Pull

5 min warm up on rower

Pull ups

Wide grip 3x5

Hammer grip 2x5

Chins1x5

Upright rows

3x6x35

Bent over barbell rows

3x8x40

Bent over db rows

3x5x25

Ez bar curls

20kg 2x Reverse 21's

Hanging leg raises. Straight leg.

2x10

Russian twists. 10kg ball. Feet off floor.

2x20

Kettle bell swings & kettlebell squat to press. 8 min tabata style.

Heavy bag work 8 min.

Pleased with this session. Back feels fine after dead lifting and squatting on Saturday. Meniere's playing up a bit the past few days. Can't tell if it's the "aftershock" from my last attack or a build up to another one. Don't know the condition well enough yet. Still, it hasn't stopped me from doing anything so that's to be celebrated. Thanks for reading.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Good session there Roy :thumb:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Greshie said:


> Good session there Roy :thumb:


Cheers Gresh. Is it Ian?


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Cheers Gresh. Is it Ian?


yes!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

good Krav session last night. Concentrating on choke holds and how to break them. My head was spinning quite badly yesterday. So much so that I nearly didn't go. But I went and was fine - I don't notice it when I train. Doctor thinks I'm a freak.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> good Krav session last night. Concentrating on choke holds and how to break them. My head was spinning quite badly yesterday. So much so that I nearly didn't go. But I went and was fine - I don't notice it when I train. Doctor thinks I'm a freak.


well, he is a medical professional..... :lol:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> well, he is a medical professional..... :lol:


Have you been talking to my mum?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

What used to be leg day is now officially squat and dead lift day. 

As per the advice of my coach I'm going to do these on the same day for now. Low weights. Low reps. Just nailing my form.

5 min warm up on rower.

Squats

Warm up - body weight, then bar.

Work - 4 x 2 x 60

Felt much more stable and much more confident than I have before with these. Definitely went to parallel.

Sumo dead lifts

2x2x60

2x2x70

Agin, felt stable, strong and confident.

Seated calf raises

3x12x25

Barbell lunges

2x16x20

Skipping/push ups. 4 min tabata style

Star jumps/burpees. 4 min tabata style

Heavy bag. 8 min

I love it when your training feels like it's going well. Even though these are very light weights for the squat and deads I feel like I can see progress ahead of me. I know my musculature and frame is capable of lifting much more than these, it's just a case of technique and confidence. If I can get to sumo dead lifting 130kg and squatting 100kg I'll be a happy old man. Watch this space!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Push

5 min warm up on rower

R/C warm ups

Bench press

3x5x70

Bodyweight dips

3x12

OHP

3x8x35

Tricep pushdown

3x6x63

Incline bench press machine

3x7x70

Heavy bag

8 min

Hanging leg raises

2x10

Didn't feel great this morning. Head really spinning. As such kept it mainly the same as last week on the bench, upped a little bit everything else. Felt a bit nauseous and a bit week. All part and parcel really.

Probably not helped by the fact that I didn't train all weekend as it was mental in our house. Also drank a bit more wine than I should have! Hey ho. Life goes on. At least I trained. On the train into work now, hoping the head spinning subsides rather than develop into a full blown attack.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Pull

5 min warm up on rower.

Pull ups

Wide grip 6/5/5

Hammer grip 5/5

Chins 5

T bar rows

3x5x30

Ez bar curls

2x reverse 21's x 20kg

Skipping/push ups 4 min tabata style

Star jumps/burpees 4 min tabata style

Heavy bag 8 min

Core

Feet in straps of trx thing and crunch super setted with 1 min plank. 2 sets of these.

Feeling a bit better today (so far!). Felt bad all day yesterday and had to leave work early. Had constant tinnitus for last couple of days so that's not much fun.

I've got time for another pull exercise in this day, certainly one that's more productive than Ez bar curls. Anyone got any suggestions. Taking into account I'm doing deadlifts on squat day now. Also not a fan of partial movements, such as the rack pull. I'm thinking upright row.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Pull
> 
> 5 min warm up on rower.
> 
> ...


Pendlay Rows, or what about those Kroc Rows you where so fond of?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Pendlay Rows, or what about those Kroc Rows you where so fond of?


Pendlays rows are good, but they're another form of bent over rows aren't they? Kroc rows are great, but they take so fecking long! 5 sets of 20 with each arm - that's 200 reps!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Pendlays rows are good, but they're another form of bent over rows aren't they? Kroc rows are great, but they take so fecking long! 5 sets of 20 with each arm - that's 200 reps!


You are better i take it..?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

biglbs said:


> You are better i take it..?


Been a bit rough this week tbh mate. I've got krav tonight and the jury's still out on wether I'm up to it. I'm going to go and warm up and play it by ear. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Well that wasn't great. Had to give up. Bit cheesed off now. Never mind. Early night methinks.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Hope you feel better today mate


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks mate. Still rough unfortunately. No training today. Deads and squats tmrw. That teach the ****er!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Squat and deadlifts day

5 min warm up on rower

Squats

Bodyweight squats x10

Empty bar x 10

3x2x60

Sumo deadlifts

3x2x60

2x2x70

2x2x75

Seated calf raise

3x12x30

Barbell lunge

3x20x20

Skipping/push ups

4 min tabata style

Star jumps/ burpees

4 min tabata style

Heavy bag 8 min

Hanging leg raises and sit ups

I won't get a chance to see my strength coach until the week after next. So just keeping the squats and deads light and low volume til then. I'll speak to him about how to progress. Everything else ok.

I've had a pretty rough couple of weeks with the old menieres. I've been dizzy to some extent almost constantly. Constant tinnitus too. Hope this isn't a sign of things to come.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Hope things pull round for you Dirk. All the best mate.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Tinnitus you can learn to switch off to, I find having the radio on during the day helps hugely, though it's during the night it can become an issue if you wake... then I try to let images and thoughts run through my mind in as random a fashion as possible so I don't latch on to any one thing and that helps me focus away from the noise and fall back asleep...


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Hope things pull round for you Dirk. All the best mate.


thanks Ming. I'll be ok. Just like to have a grumble now and then. 



Greshie said:


> Tinnitus you can learn to switch off to, I find having the radio on during the day helps hugely, though it's during the night it can become an issue if you wake... then I try to let images and thoughts run through my mind in as random a fashion as possible so I don't latch on to any one thing and that helps me focus away from the noise and fall back asleep...


I know what you mean Ian. I don't notice it a lot of the time. It's the quiet moments. Luckily, there aren't too many of them in our house!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

well, up at 5 am to get in to the gym for 6, only to have another massive attack. Managed to get back to bed, but spent the morning throwing up, while holding on to the bed. It's 20.15 now and I'm only just able to stand up. Obviously no training today then! I'l have to see how it goes over the next few days.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> well, up at 5 am to get in to the gym for 6, only to have another massive attack. Managed to get back to bed, but spent the morning throwing up, while holding on to the bed. It's 20.15 now and I'm only just able to stand up. Obviously no training today then! I'l have to see how it goes over the next few days.


Hope you get better soon mate ... these recurrent attacks are not good :no:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> well, up at 5 am to get in to the gym for 6, only to have another massive attack. Managed to get back to bed, but spent the morning throwing up, while holding on to the bed. It's 20.15 now and I'm only just able to stand up. Obviously no training today then! I'l have to see how it goes over the next few days.


sorry to hear that mate, hope it passes soon


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Greshie said:


> Hope you get better soon mate ... these recurrent attacks are not good :no:


cheers Ian



BestBefore1989 said:


> sorry to hear that mate, hope it passes soon


Cheers, er Best..


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Looking very lean and athletic in your new avi :thumb:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Looking very lean and athletic in your new avi :thumb:


thanks mate. I may have just lost 10 weeks' work through being off sick, so I may be about to get a lot leaner.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> thanks mate. I may have just lost 10 weeks' work through being off sick, so I may be about to get a lot leaner.


well I hope you haven't lost it mate, I'm going through a spell without work and trust me its not much fun.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

well, day 3 after the attack. I'm up and about, though my balance system is shot to pieces. But it's not going to mend itself. Dizzy I may be, but if I can walk round the block I can walk to the gym. So I did. Did a little pull session and felt all the better for it.-

Pull

Pull ups.

Wide grip. 6/5/5

chins 5/5

hammer grip 5/5

Bent over db rows

3x5x25

Upright rows

3x8x35

barbell curls - reverse 21's

2 sets w/25kg (failed at 18 on the second set)

Bit of cardio -

skipping/push ups - 4min tabata

burpees/star jumps - 4 min tabata

heavy bag - 8 min.

Walked back from the gym too. Very pleased that I was able to do this. My head's still spinning and I still feel like I'm on a boat. But this did me good. I usually do Krav Maga on wednesday eve, but I think that may be a step too far.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

well done mate, Love your attitude :thumb: wish I had your level of dedication.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Great stuff mate. Impressive determination:thumbup1:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> well done mate, Love your attitude :thumb: wish I had your level of dedication.





Mingster said:


> Great stuff mate. Impressive determination:thumbup1:


thanks chaps. no choice really!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

very sad to hear of Tony Benn's death today.

I'm on the rack this week with the meniere's I'm afraid. Hoping to see my strength coach on Monday. Going to talk about changing my routine around. With that in mind, and also because of the unpredictability of the way I'm feeling, and also the fact that I did manage a little pull session the other day, I'm going to force myself to the gym and try to do a bit of a combination leg/push day. Maybe get a bit of cardio in. Got to get there first though. I reckon if I can walk that (about a mile) I'm laughing. If not, I'll be phoning the missus to come and pick me up. I'll keep you posted!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

that went pretty well. took my daughter to school then walked on to the gym. felt very wobbly when I got in there, but I reckon I styled it out.

5 min warm up on rower.

squats

3 sets of 3 at 60kg

sumo deads

3sets of 3 - 60/65/70

seated calf raise

3x10x35

barbell lunges

2x20x20

bench press

60x5

65x5

3x3x70

bodyweight dips

3x10

hammer strength incline chest press

10x70

10xx75

3x8x80

cardio -

skipping/starjumps - 4 min tabata

kettlebell swings/kettlebell squat to press - 4 min tabata

heavy bag - 8 min

well, it's not going to win any competitions, but wit all the dizziness and unsteadiness to contend with I'm happy. Really enjoying tabata as a way of getting some HIIT cardio in. Got an app for my phone which times it.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

A better workout than done by many our age and younger and without balance issues to cope with.

reps earned and sent :thumbup1:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> A better workout than done by many our age and younger and without balance issues to cope with.
> 
> reps earned and sent :thumbup1:


thanks mate


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Following


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Following


welcome in!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

supposed to have a krav maya session this morning, but I think it may be pushing it. I'm feeling a bit better, but not going to chance it. I'm off work next week, so I'll sneak an extra session in then. See if I can get to the gym later, but if not I won't beat myself up.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Didn't train yesterday in the end. I did go and buy a new pair of trainers from sports direct though. While I was there, I noticed they'd mispriced a kettle bell. others were marked as £29.99, this one was £9.99, so I had it! Picked up a skipping rope, too. If I ever can't get to the gym I can get a bit of home training in. It was only a 9kg bell, but I may pick one up every now and then when I get paid I can build a little collection. I really enjoy kettle bell training.

Anyway, my head is really spinning today, but went to the gym this morning -

Pull

5 min warm up on rower.

pull ups

wide grip 6/5/5 (6 is an improvement, but finding it hard to break through that plateau)

hammer grip 5/5

chins 5/5

Upright rows

3x5x37.5

Nearly lost my balance a couple of times just unpacking the bar and stepping back, but took it nice and slow and all was ok.

Bent over db rows

3x8x22.5

last time I did these I was using a 25kg db, but I knew I was 'snatching' it a bit and not managing a squeeze at the top. Took the weight down a notch and my form was much better. Slow positive, held and squeezed my shoulder blades together, slow negative.

Barbell curls. Reverse 21's

2 sets. Second set I did 8 for each part, so I suppose it was a 24, rather than a 21! Went to failure on the last part as well (10, I think)

Cardio

2 handed kettlebell swings/ kettlebell goblet squat to press - 4 min tabata

skipping/mountain climbers - 4 min tabata

heavy bag - 8 min.

core - trx bands, bicycle crunch, plank, russian twist (8kg ball, feet off floor) - supersetted x 2.

I had to do all that pretty slow, as I felt pretty dizzy the whole time, but that's the beauty of training on Sunday. Happy with that.

Came home and mowed the lawn. This is, of course, all diversionary tactics. Trying to not think about the liverpool/man u game, which is getting closer by the minute. I ****ing hate these games.

Thanks for reading!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

went to see my strength coach today. very productive. having a look at my squats and sumo deads. I'm going to cut out regular squats, use goblet squats instead. He's worked out a new programme for me, which I'm keen to get started on. Sumo's coming along nicely. Did 3x3 @ 80kg, which, believe me, is good for me. He reckoned I'd easily get 2 plates on there, but wants to progress slowly. In fact he said 140 by 6 months time. I'd be very happy with that. Going to make a krav maga session tmrw morn, as I'm off work this week, so I'll probably start the new programme on wed. Supposed to be taking it a bit easy this week, in an attempt to recuperate from my last meniere's attack. The missus has got a list of jobs that need doing as long as my arm though!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

This was actually from yesterday, but didn't get a chance to write it up-

First day of my. New programme, devised by my strength coach. I'm going to see him again on Friday, when he wants to go through the pressing part if the programme with me. That is part of workout 'a', so I'm doing the programme back to front this week, starting with c, so I can do a with him on Friday-

Workout C

5 min warm up on cross trainer

Chins 1x10/1x8 (failure)/1x8(failure)

Wide grip pull downs [email protected]

Unilateral db upright rows [email protected]

Supersetted with

Standing db press [email protected]

Pushdowns [email protected]

Supersetted with

Hammer curls [email protected]

Conditioning/core (my own add ons)

Skipping/burpees 4 min tabata

Star jumps/push ups 4 min tabata

Hanging leg raises 2x10

Enjoyed that. Always nice to start a new programme. My coach said he takes a similar approach to Jim Wendler's 5/3/1 in so much as there's one major strength exercise, with assistance work. Anyone who's followed my journals before will know that this is music to my ears!

Thanks for reading everybody!

forgot to add - my krav session was cancelled yesterday, which was why I was able to get this in.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Good news on the training front for you dirk.."I'm glad for you...I like Wendlers myself too....can't get up the really heavy weights but it's a good solid thing to follow isn't it? I think so anyhow, but I'm no expert.....take care you with your dizzy bonce....x


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Yes Wendler's is a good program, I certainly enjoyed doing it !


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

just got back from and hour and a half krav session, which went well. I went to see a consultant yesterday who specialises in meniere's. He's changed my medication and put me on a salt free diet. Yes, that's right. Not low salt. Salt free. It's difficult. Everything has salt in it! Still, got to give it a try.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Oh boy, yes, salt in bloopin' everything.....but it does make you aware of how much is put in there. I cut out most of the salt in my diet but it's not easy at all...doable....a bit....will be great if it makes a good difference though.....


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Flubs said:


> Oh boy, yes, salt in bloopin' everything.....but it does make you aware of how much is put in there. I cut out most of the salt in my diet but it's not easy at all...doable....a bit....will be great if it makes a good difference though.....


It's even in soreen malt loaf! Good grief! Lord take pity!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> It's even in soreen malt loaf! Good grief! Lord take pity!


 :w00t:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

well, the job I was in the middle of have 'let me go', because I was off sick. That's a kick in the knackers, but that's telly for you. I guess we can kiss goodbye to a holiday this year.

So I went to the gym. Did a 'mini workout b'. Didn't do any deadlifting, as I did them on Monday with my coach. Also, a bit knackered tbh, after krav last night.

Overhead squats - 3x10

goblet squats - 3x10x20kg

rear foot elevated split squats - 3x20

heavy bag 8 min

core - plank, supersetted with bicycle crunches 2 sets of each

so there you are. little short session. Wasn't really in the mood, with my head, my work, blah, blah.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> well, the job I was in the middle of have 'let me go', because I was off sick. That's a kick in the knackers, but that's telly for you. I guess we can kiss goodbye to a holiday this year.
> 
> So I went to the gym. Did a 'mini workout b'. Didn't do any deadlifting, as I did them on Monday with my coach. Also, a bit knackered tbh, after krav last night.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that mate. Is this common in your line of work? How quickly do you usually pick up something else?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Sorry to hear that mate. Is this common in your line of work? How quickly do you usually pick up something else?


it's very uncommon actually Ming. But without going into specifics, I knew this company were wrong 'uns right from the start of this job. I'm with an agency, so hopefully they'll be able to find me something else, but nothing's guaranteed.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> well, the job I was in the middle of have 'let me go', because I was off sick. That's a kick in the knackers, but that's telly for you. I guess we can kiss goodbye to a holiday this year.
> 
> So I went to the gym. Did a 'mini workout b'. Didn't do any deadlifting, as I did them on Monday with my coach. Also, a bit knackered tbh, after krav last night.
> 
> ...


Hope you pick something up again quickly ..... and the salt free diet helps to stabilise things :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Sorry about the job buddy,i am sure you will be smiled on soon though...


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

thanks fellas


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> it's very uncommon actually Ming. But without going into specifics, I knew this company were wrong 'uns right from the start of this job. I'm with an agency, so hopefully they'll be able to find me something else, but nothing's guaranteed.


fingers crossed for you mate


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> fingers crossed for you mate


thanks mate.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> It's even in soreen malt loaf! Good grief! Lord take pity!


soreen malt loaf...omfg!!!!!! that is my fave treat...and regretfully I can scoff the whole fecking loaf down in minutes without a single flicker of guilt entering my ickle univerrrrssseee......sigh...malt loaf....mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.... 

I make my own bread too, they are feeeeeeld with salt...humph....


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Flubs said:


> soreen malt loaf...omfg!!!!!! that is my fave treat...and regretfully I can scoff the whole fecking loaf down in minutes without a single flicker of guilt entering my ickle univerrrrssseee......sigh...malt loaf....mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm....
> 
> I make my own bread too, they are feeeeeeld with salt...humph....


You can scoff anything down in minutes!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

I just read your job news....sorry Dirk...me and BB also trying to find employment for ourselves...sigh...not so easy but crossing all my wobberrrleee bits that you pick up something soon....and to be honest, I'm so bloopin' wobberleee at the moment you should get on tomorra!!! hahahahaa.......take care you...


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Greshie said:


> You can scoff anything down in minutes!


tis true, tis true...thou art very wise Gershwinium...x


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

I too could eat a whole malt loaf in one sitting @Flubs. don't get me started on cheddars...


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> I too could eat a whole malt loaf in one sitting @[Redacted]. don't get me started on cheddars...


phwooooooooooooaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrr...cheddddddddddeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrs.....


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> I too could eat a whole malt loaf in one sitting @Flubs. don't get me started on cheddars...


Nor me ,i love them dipped in cream cheese:w00t:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Nor me ,i love them dipped in cream cheese:w00t:


stop it! I can't eat cheese either!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> stop it! I can't eat cheese either!


You can't eat anything really can you?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Greshie said:


> You can't eat anything really can you?


fresh meat, fish and veg are ok. beyond that... no, not really! I'm going to buy a bread maker and make some salt free bread and I've found a place that does salt free yeast extract. I went to 3 supermarkets on friday afternoon and, apart from fresh meat, fish and veg I couldn't find one item of foodstuff (apart from sweets) that didn't have salt in it :confused1:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> fresh meat, fish and veg are ok. beyond that... no, not really! I'm going to buy a bread maker and make some salt free bread and I've found a place that does salt free yeast extract. I went to 3 supermarkets on friday afternoon and, apart from fresh meat, fish and veg I couldn't find one item of foodstuff (apart from sweets) that didn't have salt in it :confused1:


Yes I thought you'd be left just with fresh foodstuffs ... the problem is salt is a flavour enhancer which is why it's in most prepared foodstuffs


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Greshie said:


> Yes I thought you'd be left just with fresh foodstuffs ... the problem is salt is a flavour enhancer which is why it's in most prepared foodstuffs


yup. it's also a preservative.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> stop it! I can't eat cheese either!


 :whistling:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

oh dear. where am I up to? Been a few days since I posted, so I'll try and give a quick overview of the last 4 or 5 days.

Friday - went to see my strength coach, worked on my bench press and shoulders.

Saturday - Krav. One of the hardest sessions I've ever done. 30 min warm up, basic boxing pad work, then an hour mostly sparring (albeit lightly), pausing only to be shown new strike combinations to throw into the mix. It's a long time since I nearly threw up due to exercise...

Sunday off.

Yesterday - Workout A

5 min warm up cross trainer

R/C warm ups

Bench press

3x70,3x70,4x70

Incline db press (start with supine grip)

[email protected]g, [email protected]

Seated row

4x15x90

face pull

3x15x90

dips (bodyweight)

2x12

db curls

20x15, 20x17.5

skipping/press ups 4 min tabata

kettlebell swings/kettlebell goblet squat to press 4 min tabata

8 min heavy work

My meniere's has been a bit of a problem tbh. To such an extent that i'm now worried I'll never be able to go back to work. Sorry haven't been catching up with everyone's journals. Will do so later!

Just going to take the youngest to playgroup, then to gym for workout b.

Thanks for reading


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Early days mate. Its been hitting you hard for a couple of months I know, but give the salt free diet time. Fingers crossed for you mate


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Early days mate. Its been hitting you hard for a couple of months I know, but give the salt free diet time. Fingers crossed for you mate


x2 ...


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Early days mate. Its been hitting you hard for a couple of months I know, but give the salt free diet time. Fingers crossed for you mate





Greshie said:


> x2 ...


thanks fellas. You're right. It does seem to be tapering off a tad in the last week. Wether it's the diet or the new medication, or neither, I don't know. Time will tell.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

workout B

5 min warm up on cross trainer

overhead squats

3x10

goblet squats

3x10x20kg

sumo deads

2x60, up in 5kg increments to 3x80

rear foot elevated split squats

3x30

standing calf raises. one legged, balanced on an upturned db

3x20

leg press

3x10x210

skipping/pushups 4 min tabata

star jumps/burpees 4 min tabata

heavy bag 8 min

hanging leg raises 2x10

plank 1 min.

Quite an enjoyable sesh. The sumo deads is actually a pb, but it's such a piddling weight I didn't want to make a big deal! The split leg squats, goblet squats and calf raises on a db are all good for my balance. Struggling a bit to get enough calories in with the salt free malarkey, but I'll get there soon. Thanks for reading.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Dirk..stick with it...it's never over until over right? you can do it..changes are always hard but once you get to grips with what you can have, where to get it and what to do with it and you have done it for a while it will become easier and second nature so your mind can be turned to other things....x


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Flubs said:


> Dirk..stick with it...it's never over until over right? you can do it..changes are always hard but once you get to grips with what you can have, where to get it and what to do with it and you have done it for a while it will become easier and second nature so your mind can be turned to other things....x


Thanks Flubs. You're right. x


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

work out c.

went to see my strength coach today. he took me through it and really helped me with form, so I'm just going ot make a note of the things he pointed out, so I can remember them. Not sure about the sts and weights used.

chins about 20, in small sets

wide grip pull downs 3x12

one arm db upright rows 3x10

supersetted with standing db press 3x10

pushdowns 3x12

supersetted with hammer curls 3x12

points to remember -

chins - start from a box. 45 degree grip (in between hammer grip and regular chins), with thumb over bar. Chest up and engage lats before start. Eyes straight ahead, pull as if elbows are being pulled straight down to side of chest.

Pulldowns - Keep my torso more vertical and elbows more forward.

upright db rows - lean back against an almost upright bench.

db press - again, use bench. start with elbows in and hold bells at a slight angle to my body, as opposed to mimicing the position of a barbell. Engage lats, to get a 'shelf' to push from.

pushdowns - use rope. stand further back than normal, so lats are engaged and triceps tense from start.

hammer curls - again, stand against bench for stability, also to ensure there's no forward lean, bringing the delts in. Start with bels parralel with the body,rather than hanging vertical. At the top, slight twist and squeeze.

I think that's everything. All these little tweeks made everything much more difficult! Sorry, I was thinking aloud for all of that. Wanted to get it down before I forgot! Thanks for reading everyone.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

hour and a half krav yesterday. Striking, parrying, moving to clinches and takedowns. Interesting stuff. Good workout and not as punishing as last week! Spent the afternoon visiting a lady who does respite care for parents of disabled children, as we're in the process of her looking after Molly for an evening now and then. Molly loves her, so that's all going well. Fantastic afternoon football wise. On tenterhooks about the spurs game this avvy. Missus had brekky and prezzies in bed. Cooked myself some salt free bread and made some salt free mayo. Going to take it pretty easy today. Got to save my energy for the game. Have a nice day everyone!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

This was actually Monday-

Workout A

5 min warm up rower

Bench press 3x3 70 - 5 on last set

Incline db [email protected]

face pull 3x15&65

Dips [email protected]

Curls [email protected]

Conditioning

Skipping/mountain climbers 4 min tabata

Kettlebell swings/squat to press 4 min tabata

Heavy bag 8 min

Was supposed to do seated rows, but forgot. D'oh! Bench is creeping up. Dips felt easy- more weight next time.

Been feeling very dizzy since my last attack. I don't think I'm going to be able to carry on working. I've got a short job (2, maybe 4 weeks) starting this week. I think it's going to have to be my last. Even the journey into work is very difficult, let alone sitting looking at computer screens with shaky camera rushes on for 10 hours a day. Then there's the deafness and tinnitus. I'm struggling to hear what the producer or director sitting next to me is saying and that's before I even start editing and mixing the audio in front of me! Added to all this is the fact that I'm pretty certain to have an attack every month or so (or so it seems), which will leave me incapacitated for at least a week, which makes me pretty unemployable anyway.

All of which sounds pretty miserable, but I'm not looking at it that way. I've got an insurance policy which will pay me a little amount. I'm going to help my wife in her business and see if I can get a bit of video production work of my own close to home. I'm going to take a big hit money wise, but I'll see my wife and kids in the week and I'll be my own boss and generally have a better quality of life. Wish me luck!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Dirk. I truly wish you all the luck and best wishes I possibly could. X


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Wish me luck!


Good luck mate


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Good luck Roy! you may find that with a change in lifestyle and the lessening of stress levels your health will improve ... :thumbup1:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks Ian. There is a theory that stress is one of the triggers for meniere's, so it's all good. Just got the mortgage to worry about. There's always those tents in the shed, though...


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Dirk...how are you today?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Flubs said:


> Morning Dirk...how are you today?


I'm not too bad thanks Flubs. Meniere's is pretty low level the last couple of days. How are you? You thinking of getting your journal back up and running? I miss catching up with you!

Just on the train on my way into work. Just done this -

Workout B template

5 min warm up on cross trainer

Overhead squats 3x10

Dumbell goblet squats 3x10x20kg

Sumo deadlifts [email protected] 60, up in 5 kg increments to 5/3/3 @ 80kg

Seated calf raise 3x10x35

Rear foot elevated split squats 3x30

Conditioning

Burpees/star jumps 4 min tabata style

Mountain climbers/press ups 4 min tabata style

Heavy bag 8 min

Stretch

Enjoyed this a lot. It's been a few weeks since I trained at 6 in the morning but I kind of like the discipline. Weird, I know.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Nice work out. I know its got a lot to do with flexibility but I cant keep my balance doing Overhead squats so how the heck your managing to do them is beyond me mate.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Nice work out. I know its got a lot to do with flexibility but I cant keep my balance doing Overhead squats so how the heck your managing to do them is beyond me mate.


that's partly why I'm doing them, tbh. It's partly to challenge my balance system, as that's good for the management of meniere's. Also, I'm only using an empty bar - it's partly as a warm up for deads. I don't actually find them that diifficult. The rear foot elevated split squats are a different matter, though!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Sunday's session-

Workout C template

5 min warm up on cross trainer

Chins 5x5

Wide grip pull downs [email protected]

Unilateral db upright rows [email protected]

Supersetted with

Standing db press [email protected]

Pushdowns [email protected]

Supersetted with

Hammer curls [email protected]

Conditioning/core


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Today-

Workout A

5 min warm up rower

Bench press 3x3 70 4 on last

Incline db [email protected]

Seated row [email protected], [email protected]

Dips [email protected]

Curls [email protected]

Conditioning

Skipping/mountain climbers 4 min tabata

Kettlebell swings/squat to press 4 min tabata

Heavy bag 6 min

Dropped the weight on the last 2 sets of seated rows, as I knew I wouldn't make the next 2 with good form.

7.5kg on the dips felt like I could go up a bit. 10kg next time.

Told my agent and the director on my current job that I won't be carrying on yesterday. This week's my last week if work. I've got the safety cushion of this insurance that will help me out a bit, but it's still a scary predicament. The missus reckons she knows some local businesses that would be keen to have corporate videos made for publicity and training purposes, so we're going to be looking into that. Have a nice day everyone.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Good luck with this Roy, it must be very scary with a family to provide for and bills to pay. I'm assuming you will be seeing what state assistance there may be for you?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Greshie said:


> Good luck with this Roy, it must be very scary with a family to provide for and bills to pay. I'm assuming you will be seeing what state assistance there may be for you?


It's all very complicated Ian. I think the insurance I get will make me I eligible for anything else. Plus we get carer's allowance for our disabled daughter. Hopefully we can get this video idea up and running and won't need to go down that route.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Good krav class last night. Half hour basic boxing, followed by half hour striking and kicking combinations. Then half hour drills under pressure. All sweating buckets by the end. No training today. Second to last day of work.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Today-
> 
> Workout A
> 
> ...


I hear there is good money in sex education videos and porn if not mate,,,,,however i do send you much love and good wishes for your new endevour if not ;]


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

biglbs said:


> I hear there is good money in sex education videos and porn if not mate,,,,,however i do send you much love and good wishes for your new endevour if not ;]


Thanks mate  . I take it you mean behind the camera and not in front of it? Cos I'm certainly not going to make any money in front of it.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Oh blimey! That naughties big fella! Porn films indeed! All those fluffies and stuff...bleuuurrrgggghhh.......whatever happened to crossing the road with the green giant or tufts the squirrel...lolol.......hurrrrmmmmm.....

Hey Dirk..I wish you well with all of it. X


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Flubs said:


> Oh blimey! That naughties big fella! Porn films indeed! All those fluffies and stuff...bleuuurrrgggghhh.......whatever happened to crossing the road with the green giant or tufts the squirrel...lolol.......hurrrrmmmmm.....
> 
> Hey Dirk..I wish you well with all of it. X


Thanks Flubs!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Workout B

5 min warm up on cross trainer

Overhead squats 3x10

Dumbell goblet squats 3x10x20kg

Sumo deadlifts [email protected] 60, up in 5 kg increments to 5/5/5 @80kg

Seated calf raise 3x10x35

Rear foot elevated split squats 3x30

did this yesterday afternoon. it was a bit busy in our house yesterday, the wife was working in the morning and she's got a nasty cold, so I kept it short. Which was just as well, really, as I really felt it. I'm enjoying my new found status as someone who can deadlift and these are, in fact bp's every week for me. So I'm constantly in new territory deadlift wise, but I really understand what people say when they call it a whole body exercise. Even though these are weights that most people warm up with my whole body is feeling it. 4 plates in the crosshairs now. The last 3 weeks my meniere's has been low level and I'm really enjoying training. Wether it's my change of medication, my salt free diet, some other reason, or a combination of all the above, I don't know. It's good though!

Big game for the mighty redmen today. Biggest game at anfield for 30 years I reckon. I've had such a hard time getting tickets this season. I usually get to 6 or 7 a season. Only managed 3 so far this season. Still, my mate and I have figured a way of getting in the online ticket queue earlier, so next season (when we're champions) will be better.

The wife's working again today. I'm orchestrating a finely balanced operation involving respite care for my disabled daughter and baby sitting from my mum for the other kids. If I get it right, it should free me up to watch the game in the pub with my mates. Wish me luck!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Workout C

5 min warm up on cross trainer

Chins 10/8/5/5

Wide grip pull downs [email protected]

Unilateral db upright rows [email protected]

Supersetted with

Standing db press [email protected]

Pushdowns [email protected]

Supersetted with

Hammer curls [email protected],[email protected]

Conditioning/core

Skipping/mountain climbers 4 min tabata style

Kettlebell swings/single arm squat to press 4 min tabata

Heavy bag 2x3min

Need to put some weight on for the chins next week

Up the db presses next week.

Up the curls to 3 sets of [email protected] next week

Not quite recovers from the valiant display by the red men yesterday. Got no voice. Small price to pay!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Workout A

5 min warm up rower

Bench press 3x3 70. 4 on 1st & last set

Incline db [email protected]

Seated row 4x15 @90kg straight bar. Medium grip.

face pull 3x15&65

Dips [email protected]

Curls 2x1325kg

Conditioning

Skipping/mountain climbers 4 min tabata

Kettlebell swings/squat to press 4 min tabata

Heavy bag 6 min


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Happy Easter Dirk....hope you have a lovely weekend with your family...x


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Flubs said:


> Happy Easter Dirk....hope you have a lovely weekend with your family...x


Thanks Flubs. You too. Bit late, I know...

I need to get back on it with my journal. Been busy here, chez McQuickly. I've been training and going to krav, but haven't fount the time to pst in my journal or catch up with other peoples', so I'll rectify that today. Went to see my strength coach on Tuesday. He's been checking my form with the sumo's and added shrugs and ham curls into my programme, as there's some weaknesses showing up. I'll get to the gym later today, so will post more then. Morning everyone!


----------



## nuttyboy (Oct 23, 2013)

Hi I had meneires,s for 7 years affected my work,gave up kickboxing .kinda sorted now so do sum gym work now to keep in shape


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

nuttyboy said:


> Hi I had meneires,s for 7 years affected my work,gave up kickboxing .kinda sorted now so do sum gym work now to keep in shape


that's interesting. So you never have any attacks at all nowadays?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Workout C

5 min warm up on cross trainer

Hammer grip pull ups [email protected]/[email protected]

Wide grip pull downs [email protected]

Ham curls 2 x8 @90kg

Unilateral db upright rows [email protected]

Supersetted with

Standing db press [email protected]'s

Pushdowns w/rope [email protected]

Supersetted with

Hammer curls [email protected]

Conditioning/core

Skipping/mountain climbers 4 min tabata style

Kettlebell swings/single arm squat to press 4 min tabata

Heavy bag 2x3min

Saw my strength coach this week. My sumo deads are coming along but apparently my upper back and my hammies are a weak point at the mo, so he's introduced incline shrugs and ham curls into my programme. Not used to ham curls, so this was pretty light. I'll go heavier next time.

Meniere's wise I've been pretty good these last couple of weeks. May be the change of medication or the salt free diet. Thanks for reading.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Good to see things are going well mate


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Good to hear the menieres has quietened down ... :thumb:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

andyhuggins said:


> Good to see things are going well mate


thanks Andy



Greshie said:


> Good to hear the menieres has quietened down ... :thumb:


yeah, just taking it one day at a time.


----------



## nuttyboy (Oct 23, 2013)

Hi I've been on low salt diet for years,gradually lost hearing in ear after every attack they were very bad violently sick dizzy for hours just went to sleep all day felt like Got bad hangover next day..in the end had injections in the ear to stop the meneires.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

nuttyboy said:


> Hi I've been on low salt diet for years,gradually lost hearing in ear after every attack they were very bad violently sick dizzy for hours just went to sleep all day felt like Got bad hangover next day..in the end had injections in the ear to stop the meneires.


yeah, that's exactly what my attacks are like, but I'm rough for a good week afterwards and the vertigo takes weeks to calm down. Low salt diet seems to be helping.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

no training today. the missus is working, so I've been at home with the kids. Wanted to take them out, but realised she's gone out with my daughter's wheelchair in the car, so we were all stranded. Very nervous about the chelsea game tomorrow. could really have done with expending some energy somewhere! Never mind. Just poured a nice single malt. Nothing for it now but to wait for kick off...


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> no training today. the missus is working, so I've been at home with the kids. Wanted to take them out, but realised she's gone out with my daughter's wheelchair in the car, so we were all stranded. Very nervous about the chelsea game tomorrow. could really have done with expending some energy somewhere! Never mind. Just poured a nice single malt. Nothing for it now but to wait for kick off...


Enjoy mate


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Workout A

5 min warm up rower

Bench press 4x4 @ 70 kg up it to 75 next time

incline chest press machine [email protected]

Seated row 4x15 @90kg straight bar. Medium grip.

face pull 3x15&65

Dips [email protected] think this was a bit of a jump too far from 10kg last time. 7.5 next time. Go for sets of 10

Curls [email protected]

Incline shrugs [email protected] go heavier next time

Didn't have time for conditioning.

Sorry, not very chatty after football yesterday.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Workout B

5 min warm up on cross trainer

Dumbell goblet squats 3x5x20

Sumo deadlifts [email protected] 60, up in 5 kg increments to 2 x 90, then 5x70 with strict form

Ham curls [email protected]

Seated calf raise [email protected]

Rear foot elevated split squats 3x30

Hanging leg raises 2x10

Plank 2x1 min

Conditioning

Burpees/star jumps 4 min tabata style

Mountain climbers/press ups 4 min tabata style

Had to stop the calf raises as I was getting a cramp. I tore a calf muscle once doing calf raises, so I'm always a bit wary of them.

Couldn't get on the heavy bag to complete my conditioning as there was a pt on it with a girl for about 20 minutes, so I gave up waiting.

All the weights are creeping up so I'm happy with that. Going on holiday in a few weeks time, so while I'm not doing anything as drastic as cutting, I don't particularly want to put on any more bf! With that in mind, I probably won't be eating enough to make any stratospheric gains before then! Not that I ever do anyway. 

Meniere's symptoms still pretty low, so that's nice

Thanks for reading.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

What ever happens your workout ethic is superb Sir,jog on!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

biglbs said:


> What ever happens your workout ethic is superb Sir,jog on!


couln't agree more !


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

biglbs said:


> What ever happens your workout ethic is superb Sir,jog on!


Thanks mate. Looking good in the new avi!



Greshie said:


> couln't agree more !


Thanks Ian!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Krav last night. Did some interesting new stuff. Some clinches, grappling and throws 'nudda' style, that we haven't done before.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Workout C

5 min warm up on cross trainer

Hammer grip pull ups 10kg

5/5/4/4/3/3/3

Wide grip pull downs [email protected]

Ham curls [email protected]

Unilateral db upright rows [email protected]

Supersetted with

Standing db press [email protected]'s

Pushdowns w/rope [email protected]

Supersetted with

Hammer curls [email protected]

Conditioning/core

Skipping/mountain climbers 4 min tabata style

Kettlebell swings/single arm squat to press 4 min tabata

Heavy bag 2x3min


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Workout A

5 min warm up rower

Bench press 5x60 3x70 3x2x75 1x3x75

incline chest press machine 3x12x70

Seated row 4x15 @90kg straight bar. Medium grip.

face pull 3x15&50

Dips [email protected] actually did 8 on the last set

Curls [email protected]

Incline shrugs [email protected]

Conditioning

Skipping/mountain climbers 4 min tabata

Kettlebell swings/squat to press 4 min tabata

Heavy bag 6 min

Enjoyable session. I found myself doing an extra couple of reps on the dips because there was a girl watching me. Pathetic, really  . Tells mea lot about myself. Firstly, I'm vain. Secondly I could push myself harder!

I could up the weights on the shrugs next week.

Lovely day here. Have a nice day everyone.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

forgot to mention - it was our wedding anniversary on thursday, so we're off out for a meal tonight. I've been really strict about the salt free diet for almost two months now and although I found it ok at first, the blandness is really getting to me now. Going to relax a bit tonight and have a normal meal. Can't wait!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Great stuff mate. Highly motivational:thumbup1:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Great stuff mate. Highly motivational:thumbup1:


Thanks Ming


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Workout B

5 min warm up on cross trainer

Dumbell goblet squats 3x5x20

Sumo deadlifts [email protected] 60, up in 5 kg increments to 2 x 90, then 5x70 with strict form

Ham curls [email protected]

Seated calf raise [email protected]

Rear foot elevated split squats

Conditioning

Burpees/star jumps 4 min tabata style

Mountain climbers/skipping 4 min tabata style

Heavy bag. 2x3min

Sumo deads felt good. The split squats are an absolute killer. Leg curls nice and slow.

All in all an enjoyable session. Felt pretty good after it. Then the missus had me now the lawn. Which wasn't great. But she did make a nice roast dinner so that made up for it! My legs are feeling it already though!

Thanks for reading.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I see Doms coming here,great one that.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

biglbs said:


> I see Doms coming here,great one that.


Yup, they're here! Just in the hammies. That's bad enough though


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Yup, they're here! Just in the hammies. That's bad enough though


 :lol:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Workout C template

5 min warm up on cross trainer

Hammer grip pull ups @10kg

5/5/5/5/4

Wide grip pull downs [email protected]

Unilateral db upright rows [email protected]

Supersetted with

Standing db press [email protected]'s

Pushdowns w/rope [email protected]

Supersetted with

Hammer curls [email protected]

Conditioning

Skipping/burpees 4 min tabata style

Kettlebell swings/goblet squat to press 4 min tabata

Heavy bag 2x3min

Nothing major to report. Managing to get a few more reps out of the pull ups. Should have done ham curls again today, but they're still fried from Sunday! So much so that I almost couldn't do the burpees. Must have done something right!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

How's the meniere's ?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Greshie said:


> How's the meniere's ?


It's gone up a notch these past few days actually, thanks for asking. We went out for a meal on Saturday night and I just ate a regular meal, which would have contained far more salt than I'm supposed to have. I've noticed a definite increase in the vertigo in the days since. I don't know if it's connected. May just be a coincidence. TBH, it's still fairly low. If it doesn't get any worse and this is the price I pay for a slip every couple of months I'm happy with that.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> It's gone up a notch these past few days actually, thanks for asking. We went out for a meal on Saturday night and I just ate a regular meal, which would have contained far more salt than I'm supposed to have. I've noticed a definite increase in the vertigo in the days since. I don't know if it's connected. May just be a coincidence. TBH, it's still fairly low. If it doesn't get any worse and this is the price I pay for a slip every couple of months I'm happy with that.


Does sound like salt on the face of it ... this will be something you will be able to determine as time goes on ......... but at least it's at a low level ... :thumbup1:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Thursday

Workout A

5 min warm up rower

Bench press 3x3 @ 75

incline hammer strength machine 70kg 12/10/8

Seated row 4x15 @90kg straight bar. Medium grip.

face pull 3x15&65

Dips [email protected]

Curls [email protected]

Incline shrugs [email protected]'s

Conditioning

Skipping/mountain climbers 4 min tabata

Kettlebell swings/squat to press 4 min tabata

Heavy bag 6 min

Felt really weak for some reason. Sometimes you just can't get into the groove. Bench felt really difficult and I was hitting 3 sets of 12 of the hammer strength machine last week. Dips felt heavy as well. Ah well. Move on.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Friday

Workout B

5 min warm up on cross trainer

Overhead squats 3x10

Dumbell goblet squats 3x5x20

Sumo deadlifts [email protected] 60, up in 5 kg increments to [email protected], then down to [email protected] concentrating on form

Ham curls [email protected]

Seated calf raise 3x12x35

Bulgarian split squats 3x30

Conditioning

Burpees/star jumps 4 min tabata style

Mountain climbers/press ups 4 min tabata style

Heavy bag 8 min

Better today. Don't know what was the matter with me yesterday! Up the weight on the ham curls next week.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Today

No training! The wife is working so I'm on household duties. It's my boy's 4th birthday, bless him. He's had a lovely day, but tomorrow's his party on account of the wife working today. Single malt time methinks!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Friday
> 
> Workout B
> 
> ...


we all have days like that mate. Consistency is the key and no one can fault you there. Glad to read that you seem to have everything under control :thumb:


----------



## nuttyboy (Oct 23, 2013)

The meneires will come and go maybe no symptoms for weeks then bang low salt and less stress will help but won't stop it .enjoy the good times and well done .


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

nuttyboy said:


> The meneires will come and go maybe no symptoms for weeks then bang low salt and less stress will help but won't stop it .enjoy the good times and well done .


Thanks mate


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Monday

Workout C

5 min warm up on cross trainer

Hammer grip pull ups

10kg 5/5/5/

15kg 4/3/3

Wide grip pull downs [email protected]

Unilateral db upright rows [email protected]

Supersetted with

Standing db press [email protected]'s

Pushdowns w/rope [email protected]

Supersetted with

Hammer curls [email protected]

Ham curls [email protected]

No conditioning today. Bit pressed for time.

I know the pull ups are low reps compared to how most people do them, but my coach has got me just going for strength in my upper back as apparently that's a weak point in my dead lifting at the mo. That and my hammies, which is why I'm also doing heavy weight, low rep ham curls a couple of times a week. It's working. I'm getting stronger in both exercises.

Still a skinny git though! I'm on holiday in 6 weeks. After that I'm going to go on a calorie assault! I need to be much more scientific about it than I've been in the past though. I put fat on easy and because I'm skinny I quickly look skinny fat again!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

I know the feeling ... skinny fat isn't a good look is it? lol


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Greshie said:


> I know the feeling ... skinny fat isn't a good look is it? lol


certainly isn't!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Workout A

5 min warm up rower

Bench press 3x3 @60 [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

incline hammer strength press 3x10x70kg

Seated row 75kg 2x15 60kg 2x15 straight bar. Bent bar w/parallel grip

Dips [email protected]

Curls 2x12x25kg

Incline shrugs 2x8x27.5's

Conditioning

Skipping/mountain climbers 4 min tabata

Kettlebell swings/squat to press 4 min tabata

Heavy bag 6 min

Well that was more like it! Had problems with this workout last week, but felt stronger today. Used a different bar for the rows from the one I usually use. Found it much harder. I started off with a lighter weight, but had to go lighter for the last 2 sets, cos there was no way I was going to make them with decent form.

Forgot to do face pulls! D'oh!

Next time- up the weight for the shrugs and the curls.

This was actually yesterday btw. Krav tonight.

Thanks for reading!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Workout A
> 
> 5 min warm up rower
> 
> ...


Good man,that's more


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

hour and a half Krav Maga last night. Almost all of it taken up with boxing basics and light sparring. Sparring with one opponent/ 2 opponents/rapidly switching opponents/in a confined area/in a crowded area. Everyone dripping with sweat and blowing out of their arses by the end of it. Great night!


----------



## nuttyboy (Oct 23, 2013)

Can't beat donning gloves and sparring and pad work for a hour great workout.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

nuttyboy said:


> Can't beat donning gloves and sparring and pad work for a hour great workout.


there really is nothing like it. I quite enjoy cardio. I used to run a lot and for the last few couple of years I've done a lot of high intensity conditioning, kettle bells, etc. But nothing comes close to sparring for making you use every ounce of explosive energy. brilliant.


----------



## nuttyboy (Oct 23, 2013)

I found running brought on my meneires so did reaching up high or looking upside down maybe things to avoid


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

nuttyboy said:


> I found running brought on my meneires so did reaching up high or looking upside down maybe things to avoid


i'm fine running or doing stuff that involves co ordination (like sparring, for instance!) but looking at computer monitors does me in.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Workout B

5 min warm up on cross trainer

Overhead squats 3x10

Dumbell goblet squats 3x5x20

Sumo deadlifts [email protected] 60, up in 5 kg increments to 2x90, then 5x70 concentrating on form

Ham curls [email protected]

Seated calf raise 3x8x40

Bulgarian rsplit squats 3x30

Conditioning

Burpees/star jumps 4 min tabata style

Mountain climbers/press ups 4 min tabata style

Heavy bag 6 min

Hanging leg raise 2x10

Incline sit up thingy 2x12

Enjoyable session. I never thought I'd say it but I'm really starting to enjoy the deadlifts! Great exercise.

Lovely day here today. Lunch in the garden then took the kids to the park. In fact a lovely weekend all round. Yesterday I did an hour and a half krav. Then in the afternoon Molly's school had a fun day. It's a special school for disabled kids and it's really nice to see all the kids having a nice time as well as mixing with other parents of disabled kids. Then home, kids to bed. Couple of glasses of red and a couple of episodes of true detective. This weather makes all the difference.

Meniere's has been pretty low level this week too. This salt free diet does seem to be working, along with the change in medication.Hope you've all had a nice weekend.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

just a cardio session today. 20 min run on a treadmill followed by a couple of sessions tabata and some heavy bag work. It's a couple of years since i've been on a treadmill but i actually really enjoyed it. Headphones in, techno on loud and off I went. It's also the first time I've used headphones in a couple of months. I used them on the way to work once and it brought my meniere's on really badly. But nothing to report today. In the garden all day, painting the garden furniture. Think I'm sunburnt. Divvy.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

I haven't posted all week. Have been training though. Krav yesterday, concentrated almost entirely on boxing and sparring. Very enjoyable. This today-

Workout B

5 min warm up on cross trainer

Overhead squats 3x10

Dumbell goblet squats 3x5x20

Sumo deadlifts [email protected] 60, up in 5 kg increments to 2x90, then 5x70 concentrating on form

Ham curls [email protected]

Seated calf raise 3x8x40

Bulgarian rsplit squats 3x30

Conditioning

Burpees/star jumps 4 min tabata style

Mountain climbers/press ups 4 min tabata style

Heavy bag 6 min

Good session. Meniere's pretty good at the mo, though I'm still not working. Really being hit financially. To such an extent that the wife wants me to cancel my gym membership. It's not going to solve our financial problems and is going to have a very detrimental effect on my sanity!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

It was finances rather than preference that first started me down the path of assembling a home gym. The family know if I'm in the garage I'm training so they leave me alone.

LOL my eldest daughter refers to it as my man cave.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> It was finances rather than preference that first started me down the path of assembling a home gym. The family know if I'm in the garage I'm training so they leave me alone.
> 
> LOL my eldest daughter refers to it as my man cave.


I'd gladly build a home gym. Just got no space for it, I'm afraid.


----------



## nuttyboy (Oct 23, 2013)

Maybe it's time to think bout work then family first .deal with meneires when it happens I held down a job just take it as it comes


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

nuttyboy said:


> Maybe it's time to think bout work then family first .deal with meneires when it happens I held down a job just take it as it comes


I gladly would mate. The fact is, I can't do my current job when I'm experiencing vertigo (which is most of the time, though it's been low level for a while now), and when I have a full on attack I'm out for at least a week. All my work is on a freelance basis. On my last job I was ill so much that they binned me before the contract ended. I tried one more job after that, but I couldn't do it. My agent isn't going to give me a job if I'm not able to complete it - it reflects badly on her. I'm planning to get some work from home up and running, but as is always the way with these things, it's not going to earn me loads of cash straight away. I've got a big job pencilled to start in July. I'll take that on if I'm up to it and my other work hasn't taken off. But for now, I haven't got a pot to piss in!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Just a bit of cardio this morning. 20 min run, 2 tabata sessions, 2 x 3 minutes heavy bag. Hanging leg raises and Russian twists. Set the day up nicely. Left my bloomin' phone in the gym. Luckily, when I went back it had been handed in. Just going to take the kids to the swimming pool. Weather's rubbish and they're climbing the wall. Have a nice day everyone.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Workout C

5 min warm up on cross trainer

Hammer grip pull ups 5x10kg, 2x4x12.5kg, 3x3x15kg

Wide grip pull downs [email protected]

Unilateral db upright rows [email protected]

Supersetted with

Standing db press [email protected]'s

Pushdowns w/rope [email protected]

Supersetted with

Hammer curls 3x20x17.5

Incline shrugs 3x8x27.5

Didn't have enough time to do any conditioning or core, but that's ok. I'm getting plenty in over the week. Felt pretty good overall. I don't like rope pushdowns though. For some reason I can never seem to find 'the spot' with them.

Meniere's has gone up a notch today. Feeling pretty dizzy. Can't think why. Haven't done anything out of the ordinary. The weather's been shocking here today. There is a theory that meniere's can be influenced by the weather...


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Wednesday night had an intense krav session, so shouldn't really have trained yesterday. But I did. Now got a sore shoulder. That'll teach me. Anyway, did this-

Workout A

5 min warm up rower

Bench press 1x3 @60 [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

incline hammer strength press 80kg 3x8

Seated row 4x15x90kg narrow grip

Dips [email protected]

Curls 2x12x25kg

Incline shrugs 2x8x27.5's

Conditioning

Skipping/mountain climbers 4 min tabata

Kettlebell swings/squat to press 4 min tabata

Heavy bag 6 min

Was feeling tired and did set of 8 where normally I would do 10's. But here you go. I'll learn.

What is good is that I saw my strength coach this morning. Did an hour's dead lifting coaching with him. Went through the 100k threshold and got 2x110 for my sumo deadlifts. New PB! Very happy.

Meniere's calming down again after being a bit lively recently. Earned my glass of red and a ribeye this evening. Thanks for reading everyone.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

congrats on your new PB :bounce:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

well done on the PB :thumbup1:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Congrats dirk. Your avi looks great.....


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Flubs said:


> Congrats dirk. Your avi looks great.....


Thanks Flubs! You well? Still training? x


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Thanks [Redacted]! You well? Still training? x


Hey Dirk....I've had a bit of a lay off you could say. Training has been going on but a bit sporadic, other stuff took priority for a while. I've got a six month contract for work now so started back at the gym last week properly. Things have changed a bit for me on the training side though. Strictly no impact work so weights only for now. Hardest part is getting myself going to be truthful. Thanks for asking. Take care mister..x


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Flubs said:


> Hey Dirk....I've had a bit of a lay off you could say. Training has been going on but a bit sporadic, other stuff took priority for a while. I've got a six month contract for work now so started back at the gym last week properly. Things have changed a bit for me on the training side though. Strictly no impact work so weights only for now. Hardest part is getting myself going to be truthful. Thanks for asking. Take care mister..x


you too. just ease yourself back in. It's not a race. x


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Hey Dirk....I've had a bit of a lay off you could say. Training has been going on but a bit sporadic, other stuff took priority for a while. I've got a six month contract for work now so started back at the gym last week properly. Things have changed a bit for me on the training side though. Strictly no impact work so weights only for now. Hardest part is getting myself going to be truthful. Thanks for asking. Take care mister..x


Good to hear you are back in the gym properly ... hoping you get some permanent work soon :thumbup1: x


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

hour and a half krav yesterday. close range punching and punching over an obstruction (such as someone's arm while they have hold of you), then 45 minutes 'slow fighting' with various partners. All very interesting and exhausting. Date for the grading set to July 5, so I need to make sure my cardio fitness is good for that. It's about 6 hours long, ending with sparring 3x3 minute rounds boxing, then 5x5 minute rounds MMA style. I know cardio wise, I'm already better then a lot of the ones there who are younger than me, but some of them have got a punch on them! Even though it is sparring and we're not trying to hurt each other, I'm not taking any chances! My plan is to keep moving...

Went out for a curry with some friends last night. Partly a reward for the months of salt free. Waiting to see if there's any catastrophic consequences. So far so good. Got to take 2 of the kids to swimming lessons late on this morning, so that'll be nice. Have a nice sunday!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

soooooo....lemme see....6 hours long? eeek.......


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Flubs said:


> soooooo....lemme see....6 hours long? eeek.......


I know. Better take some bananas. x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> hour and a half krav yesterday. close range punching and punching over an obstruction (such as someone's arm while they have hold of you), then 45 minutes 'slow fighting' with various partners. All very interesting and exhausting. Date for the grading set to July 5, so I need to make sure my cardio fitness is good for that. It's about 6 hours long, ending with sparring 3x3 minute rounds boxing, then 5x5 minute rounds MMA style. I know cardio wise, I'm already better then a lot of the ones there who are younger than me, but some of them have got a punch on them! Even though it is sparring and we're not trying to hurt each other, I'm not taking any chances! My plan is to keep moving...
> 
> Went out for a curry with some friends last night. Partly a reward for the months of salt free. Waiting to see if there's any catastrophic consequences. So far so good. Got to take 2 of the kids to swimming lessons late on this morning, so that'll be nice. Have a nice sunday!


That close range fighting is awsome stuff,gets the mobility in the joints on test,along with flow of energy/weight transfere,i used to enjoy that mate..


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

biglbs said:


> That close range fighting is awsome stuff,gets the mobility in the joints on test,along with flow of energy/weight transfere,i used to enjoy that mate..


It does. Very interesting, too. Did you used to train in a martial art or boxing?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> It does. Very interesting, too. Did you used to train in a martial art or boxing?


Ju Jitsu mate


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Ju Jitsu mate


I love Ju Jitsu. We do bits of it in our krav training when we go to the ground. In fact the dojo I train at is starting to train brazilian ju jitsu as much as krav. I keep trying to get along, but so far the times haven't worked for me. I'll get there soon though!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> I love Ju Jitsu. We do bits of it in our krav training when we go to the ground. In fact the dojo I train at is starting to train brazilian ju jitsu as much as krav. I keep trying to get along, but so far the times haven't worked for me. I'll get there soon though!


I did 14 years of it,before i wanted to get more power...then weights took over lol


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

biglbs said:


> I did 14 years of it,before i wanted to get more power...then weights took over lol


note to self: always agree with biglbs


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> note to self: always agree with biglbs


Mate i walk on feathers and am polite and nice to everyone,but i carry a big stick ....just in case:thumb:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Haven't been to the gym much the last week. Carrying a shoulder injury and it's really holding me back. Pulled something about a week and a half ago. It's easing up a bit but it doesn't half feel like it's dragging on. Still training krav though, so it's not a complete washout. Did get in the gym yesterday. Did this-

Workout B

5 min warm up on cross trainer

Overhead squats 3x10

Dumbell goblet squats 3x5x20

Sumo deadlifts 3 x 60, 3x80, 2x90, 1x100

Ham curls. warm ups, then [email protected]

Seated calf raise 3x8x40

Bulgarian rsplit squats 3x30

Ah well. Better than nothing. It's all about practising my deadlifts at the mo for me tbh so I'm glad I got this in at least. Thanks for reading everyone


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Training a bit off at the mo. I thought I'd get loads of time to train with not working, but the last 3 weeks have seen a half term, then my lad having chicken pox! It's been mental here, plus I've picked up a shoulder injury. Saw a physio yesterday. She gave it a rub and put some tape on it. My meniere's is pretty bad today, and my missus is working over the weekend! I've got a krav grading in 3 weeks. I'd hoped to get my strength and cardio right up by then, but all this hasn't helped. I've also got a weeks' holiday in between now and then, so even if my meniere's calms down and my shoulder gets better, there's not much training time. Ah well. Best suck it up...


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Right. Boy's chickenpox cleared up. No half term. Still got a dodgy shoulder and my meniere's is a bit lively, but I'm starting to wrestle the training back into some kind of order. Saturday the wife was working. I had all 3 kids and it was our local carnival! Obviously wasn't going to get to the gym, but did 3 x4 min tabata sessions at home with a kettlebell, skipping rope and body weight exercises. Got a nice sweat on. Much to the amusement of the kids.

Yesterday did this -

Workout B

5 min warm up on cross trainer

Overhead squats 3x10

Dumbell goblet squats 3x5x20

Sumo deadlifts

3x60

3x70

1x80

1x90

2x100

Ham curls [email protected]

Seated calf raise 3x8x40

Bulgarian rsplit squats 3x30

Back from the gym, shower, take the kids to the fair! Glad the carnival only comes round once a year!

Back in the gym this morning for some cardio/conditioning

20 min run

3x3 min on the heavy bag

2x4min tabata

Core

Stretching

Keen to keep the cardio and conditioning up until the krav grading.

Going to Portugal for a weeks' holiday on Saturday. Can't come quickly enough!

Thanks for reading. When I get a bit more organised I'll be able to get back to 1 day per post!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Shoulder still sore, so did an amalgamation of my 2 upper body days. Minus nearly everything!

5 min warm up rower

Seated row 4x15x90kg narrow grip

Pushdowns w/rope [email protected]

Incline shrugs 3x8x27.5

Face pulls 3x10x65

Heavy bag. 3x4 min

It's something, I suppose. I'm away next week and when I get back I'll be concentrating on fitness and cardio for a week in prep for my grading, so I'm not going to lose sleep. Once my grading is done I'm going to get my head together with my coach and change things up a bit. Might try some of this body building!

.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey dirk Macquackerlie.....hope you're having a good time away......sounds like a plan you have there...wahaaayeeee....


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Flubs said:


> Hey dirk Macquackerlie.....hope you're having a good time away......sounds like a plan you have there...wahaaayeeee....


cheers Flubs. Don't actually go til tomorrow but looking forward to it. The break will be nice for us all. It's all been a bit chaotic over the last few weeks and I don't like chaos! Get back off holiday, work on cardio for a week, pass krav grading, turn to body building, become massive. That's the plan. x


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Have a great holiday Roy :thumbup1:

How are you going to avoid salt whilst away?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Greshie said:


> Have a great holiday Roy :thumbup1:
> 
> How are you going to avoid salt whilst away?


it's a worry tbh Ian. Nowt but grilled fish/meat and salad I think. Healthy, I know, but a bit dull for holiday fayre. Still, preferable to the consequences...

Portugese wine is nice though. That'll help


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Off on holibobs today. The Algarve for a week. It's killing me financially after not working for so long, but I'll worry about it later! We found a villa that's disabled friendly, so it was to good to turn down! Kids are bouncing off the walls already. Have a nice week everyone.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Off on holibobs today. The Algarve for a week. It's killing me financially after not working for so long, but I'll worry about it later! We found a villa that's disabled friendly, so it was to good to turn down! Kids are bouncing off the walls already. Have a nice week everyone.


Aahhhh...dirk, you are a great dad. The memories you are making for your kids will be precious to them as they grow up. Enjoy the week. The fish stew out there is amazing....yum...and the bread in the early morning with fresh cheese from the markets.....phwoaaarrrr .take care mister...


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Flubs said:


> Aahhhh...dirk, you are a great dad. The memories you are making for your kids will be precious to them as they grow up. Enjoy the week. The fish stew out there is amazing....yum...and the bread in the early morning with fresh cheese from the markets.....phwoaaarrrr .take care mister...


cheers Flubs. Unfortunately I can't eat bread or cheese as they both have salt in them. I'm sure the fish stew will too. It's going to be an interesting week...


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Having a lovely time in Portugal. Beech, pool, beer, etc  . Found a horse riding school close by yesterday that specialised in people with disabilities. We took Molly. We were a it hesitant as her disabilities are not only physical and she has, shall we say 'challenging' behaviour. But she loved it! Not a dry eye in the house! I'll get a piccy or two up later. I am doing a bit of training, 12 min Tabata every morning.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

aWSOME STUFF BUDDY,I HOPE YOU ALL HAVE MANY MORE TEAR JERKING MOMENTS of love and fun...(oops caps on)


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

biglbs said:


> aWSOME STUFF BUDDY,I HOPE YOU ALL HAVE MANY MORE TEAR JERKING MOMENTS of love and fun...(oops caps on)


Jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesus softie choppers! Stop shouting will ya...he can't hear you all the way over there ya know.... :tongue:

Hey quirky dirkieeeeee......it sounds like a great time and how wonderful you sound a place for Molly to have some fun....special moments....can't deny 'em hey? Take care and don't sunburn yourself....


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Back from hols. Drove back from east midlands airport in the pissing rain  THis week is mainly about the cardio/conditioning, in prep for my krav grading next saturday, so in the gym this morning. % min warm up on x trainer. 3x4min tabata various ecxercises, 3x4min heavy bag, then stretching. Doesn't sound like a lot, but it is! Absolutely sweating buckets at the end. It'll be varations on this, increasing my bag time every day until wednesday. Thurs and fri off. Grading saturday, back on the weights next week. I'll catch up with everyone's journals over the next day or two. Hope you're all well. Thanks for reading!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Krav grading tomorrow. Early night for me tonight! Back in weights land next week.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Krav grading tomorrow. Early night for me tonight! Back in weights land next week.


Good luck tomorrow !


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Good luck maquackerlikie ...x


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks Ian! Thanks Flubs!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Good luck tomorrow


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Good luck tomorrow


Thanks Dan!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Well, I passed! The concentrating on my conditioning over the last few weeks really paid off. It was very hard, but there was a few lads there absolutely blowing out their arses and 3 who didn't pass. Very sore and tired now. Going to treat myself to a curry tonight. Hope it doesn't play havoc with the meniere's. Back on it Monday everyone. Have a lovely evening.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Well, I passed! The concentrating on my conditioning over the last few weeks really paid off. It was very hard, but there was a few lads there absolutely blowing out their arses and 3 who didn't pass. Very sore and tired now. Going to treat myself to a curry tonight. Hope it doesn't play havoc with the meniere's. Back on it Monday everyone. Have a lovely evening.


Very well done dirkieeeeee... :bounce: proud of ya...enjoy your curry....x


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Well, I passed! The concentrating on my conditioning over the last few weeks really paid off. It was very hard, but there was a few lads there absolutely blowing out their arses and 3 who didn't pass. Very sore and tired now. Going to treat myself to a curry tonight. Hope it doesn't play havoc with the meniere's. Back on it Monday everyone. Have a lovely evening.


Well done Roy! :thumb:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Well, I passed! The concentrating on my conditioning over the last few weeks really paid off. It was very hard, but there was a few lads there absolutely blowing out their arses and 3 who didn't pass. Very sore and tired now. Going to treat myself to a curry tonight. Hope it doesn't play havoc with the meniere's. Back on it Monday everyone. Have a lovely evening.


Top man,well done


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Top man,well done


thanks!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

first time lifting in almost 4 weeks this morning.

lower body day.

warm up on cross trainer

mobilty stretches

goblet squats 3x5x20kg

sumo deadlift 3x60, 2x70, 2x80, 2x90, 1x100

split leg squats bodyweight 3x30 (15 each leg)

ham curls 5x90, 4x110, 3x2x130

leg press 3x5x160

nice and easy back in! felt good though. I'm still carrying this blooming shoulder injury, so it'll be interesting to see what I can do for upper body days!

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Light upper body sesh, still trying to work round this damn shoulder injury

5 min warm up on cross trainer

Seated rows 4x15x90

Pushdowns 3x15x80

Incline shrugs 3x8x30kg

Face pulls 3x10x65

Hanging leg raises 2x10

Er... That's it. I thought if I put double spaces between the lines it'd look like I did more  seeing my strength coach on Friday, see if we can get me working round this injury better. Grrr.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

lower body day

warm up on x trainer, light o'h squats and goblet squats

sumo deadlift

5x60

3x70

2x80

1x90

1x100

bulgarian split squats

2 sets of 30

leg press

3x8x160

ham curls

3x5x130 (tried for the next plate up, but it wasn't happening)

Hanging leg raises, straight leg

2x10

very hot here today. currently at 2500 calls for the day and wondering where I can get another 500 from! This big eating is new to me  Back to work tomorrow. first time in almost 4 months. thanks for reading.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Good luck tomorrow at work

I think everyone struggles to eat inthe heat !


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> first time lifting in almost 4 weeks this morning.
> 
> lower body day.
> 
> ...


Nice to see this buddy


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey there Dirk....just swooshing in. How is the new job going? Managing ok? I hope so and wishing you luck with that. Also, how's the eating going? Mine is pants! The weather is just making me not want to eat hardly anything "proper" but seem to be having more than my fair share of frozen yoghurt...yum! Take care...


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi Flubs. The work's going ok, thanks. This is just a 3 week contract. I'm glad actually. As the week has progressed I've felt the vertigo increasing, so I'm following my doctor's orders and taking breaks between jobs. I've been struggling to get my cals in, tbh, but it's my birthday today, so I'm damn well going to get them in today, one way or another! I haven't been updating this much, as I'm still not doing loads of my routine, due to my shoulder. Still training though! Thanks for asking. Are you still training? how's the foot? x


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> View attachment 155890


cheers!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Oh it's your Birthday ? Happy Birthday old boy!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Greshie said:


> Oh it's your Birthday ? Happy Birthday old boy!


Thanks Ian! Less of the old!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

yesterday's session -

upper body

5 min warm up on x trainer

seated rows

warm ups, then 4x15x105

pushdowns

warm ups, then 4x15x105

incline shrugs

3x5x30

face pulls

3x10x80

bent over single arm db rows

3x20(each arm)x20

everything here apart from the shrugs went up a plate this week. I think the extra food I'm eating now is working. I've got another week and a half to run on the job I'm on at the moment, so I'm going to go and see a physio again about my shoulder. May go and see my gp as well (hey, anything's worth a try). Maybe I can have a steroid injection.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> yesterday's session -
> 
> upper body
> 
> ...


105kg tricep pushdowns ?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice work mate..105k is good!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

have I got that wrong? I'm sure it said 105. it was 80 last time and I went up a plate. Maybe it's in lbs. does that mean they're all in lbs, and are, therefore, ridiculously light? I'll check tomorrow morning.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Lower body

5 min warm up on x trainer

Light o/h squats and goblet squats

Sumo deadlift

3x60

2x80

1x90

2x100

1x100

Bulgarian split squats body weight

3x30

Ham curl

2x5x90

1x5x110

3x3x120

Squat press machine

2x10x120

1x10x160

3x8x180

Plenty of stretching

Think I'm really feeling the benefit of the extra calories. Put a bit more on most lifts today. Menieres not too bad either. 2 weeks into my job and although I'm noticeably dizzier as the week progresses nothing major has happened. Mind you, next Friday is deadline day, so we'll see what happens then! Thanks for reading.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Forgot to check the plates for the tricep pushdowns! I'll check Sunday


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

wishing you a dull and uneventful Friday next week


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

anyone got any ideas for a something to eat mid afternoon? I'm currently having a shake with oats in it, but would prefer something real. High carb would be good. Bearing in mind that I can't have salt, so pretty much anything processed or pre made is out of the question. Unless it's pre made by me of course!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> anyone got any ideas for a something to eat mid afternoon? I'm currently having a shake with oats in it, but would prefer something real. High carb would be good. Bearing in mind that I can't have salt, so pretty much anything processed or pre made is out of the question. Unless it's pre made by me of course!


Brown pasta with nuts and banana and either chicken or tuna or boiled eggs


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Brown pasta with nuts and banana and either chicken or tuna or boiled eggs


Lots of good stuff there mate. Can't have tinned tuna though - lots of salt.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Lower body day

5 min warm up x trainer

light o/h squats & goblet squats

sumo dead lift

3x60

3x70

2x80

1x90

2x100

1x100

1x100

split leg squats body weight

3x30

ham curl

1x7x90

1x5x110

3x3x120

squat press machine

4x120

6x160

3x8x180

pleased with the way the deeds are going. When I'm comfortable with 1x5x100 i'll go up to 110. unchartered territory! Meniere's isn't too bad today, though it's been a bit of a problem for the last week. I'm off work for a while now, so maybe it will calm down again. Going to see a physio this afternoon about this damn shoulder. Maybe he can help me out. Thanks for reading!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Lots of good stuff there mate. Can't have tinned tuna though - lots of salt.


Salmon?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Salmon?


Nah. Fresh definitely! But pretty much anything savoury in a tin is out for me.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Avoiding carbs myself atm but my favourite snack food these days is Greek Yoghurt with a couple of tablespoons of cashew nut butter over a hand full of red grapes. Or if wanting something savoury I go for prawns in a whole wheat pita with sliced tomato and chopped scallions and lots of ground black pepper.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Avoiding carbs myself atm but my favourite snack food these days is Greek Yoghurt with a couple of tablespoons of cashew nut butter over a hand full of red grapes. Or if wanting something savoury I go for prawns in a whole wheat pita with sliced tomato and chopped scallions and lots of ground black pepper.


I'm not particularly avoiding carbs Ming. It's salt that's the problem for me - I'm not allowed it. Prawns have quite a bit of sodium in them, though I could probably have them if I didn't get much from anywhere else (my doc has recommended no more than 2g of salt a day, which is 720mg of sodium). Any kind of bread, unless I've made it myself is definitely out!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

@biglbs and @BestBefore1989 it seems I'm talking in pounds sometimes!



edit - and it was 110, not 105!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Avoiding carbs myself atm but my favourite snack food these days is Greek Yoghurt with a couple of tablespoons of cashew nut butter over a hand full of red grapes. Or if wanting something savoury I go for prawns in a whole wheat pita with sliced tomato and chopped scallions and lots of ground black pepper.


where are the pies ? :w00t: :laugh:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

well my journal keeping has been appalling lately. My training hasn't been quite so shoddy, though my shoulder injury means I can still do only about 2/3 of my programme. Also still doing 1-2 days' krav maga training per week. I've been seeing a physio and this week my doctor's agreed to give me a cortisone injection, though the doctor who does it is away until the week after next, so fingers crossed that will sort it.

here's fridays session, followed by this morning's -

upper body (cable machine weights in lbs, best before 1989 and big lbs! all others kilos)

5 min warm up on x trainer

seated rows

warm ups, then 4x15x120

pushdowns

warm ups, then 4x15x110

incline shrugs

3x5x30

face pulls

disastrous. did them on a machine facing a mirror. I always thought you had to keep your elbows above your wrists. Turns out I'm not! When I did it properly I'm down to 30lbs, after thinking I was doing alright on 80! Back to the drawing board with these.

bent over single arm db rows

3x20(each arm)x20

This morning - Lower body

Warm up, etc

Sumo Deads

3x60

3x80

1x90

2x100

2x100

1x100

Split lef squats bodyweight

3x30

Squat press machine

3x10x180

ham curl

3x3x115

every week, as i up the deeds and the press a bit, the amount I can do with the ham curls creeps down a bit! to be expected, I suppose. Thanks for reading


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Given all your back problems of past, its great your deadlifting at all mate.

how much rest do you take between sets?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Given all your back problems of past, its great your deadlifting at all mate.
> 
> how much rest do you take between sets?


Thanks mate. I don't rest very long. Maybe a minute, minute and a half. I'm trying to make it feel more like a set of 5 that takes a long time! Once I'm doing a set of 5 proper (which I reckon will be in the next 2 weeks) I'll put another couple of 5's on there. Although my training has been messy over the past few months I'm really happy that these are coming along.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Let's talk about Liverpool Fc for a moment, shall we?? 

Guy at work had vertigo. Was off for about 8 months. Sounds terrible! He tried explaining an exercise he does to help. something to do with lying on a bed with his head off the edge?? You'll probably know more. Sounds grim though mate and I imagine would keep most people out ofthe gym so well done.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

sen said:


> Let's talk about Liverpool Fc for a moment, shall we??
> 
> Guy at work had vertigo. Was off for about 8 months. Sounds terrible! He tried explaining an exercise he does to help. something to do with lying on a bed with his head off the edge?? You'll probably know more. Sounds grim though mate and I imagine would keep most people out ofthe gym so well done.


Funnily enough, most people with Meniere's find movement difficult when they're experiencing vertigo. Unless I'm having a full on attack, some movement actually seems to help with me. If I'm doing conditioning work, or sparring in krav it's ok. I notice it when I stop moving. Same with when I'm in cars or on the train. Weird, I know. Weight training can be different though. Deadlifting or bench pressing can be interesting!

As far as LFC goes, I'm not too despondent about last night! We looked like what we are - in transition to a certain extent. Saw plenty of promising things there. If you're going to lose a game, away to man city is no shame


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

upper body day

5 min warm up on rower.

R/C warm ups

seated row

2x15x120

2x15x105

I could feel that I wasn't hitting it right with the heavier weight. Yanking it and not getting a proper contraction at the end. Dropped the weight, much better.

Tricep pushdown

4x15x110 (lbs)

nice and slow

incline shrug

3x8x30

up these a bit next time

face pull

3x10x65

much better this week. got my knickers in a twist doing these last week. I'd watched a video on youtube that said the elbows need to be above the wrists at all time. I can hardly even do that with no weight. Anyway, read round, watched some more vids and watched some people doing them and realised that nobody does them like that.

Bent over db row.

3x10 (each arm)x22.5

Felt like it went well today. all seemed to find the groove as they say. Getting my cortisone injection in my shoulder next week. Can't wait. Should be pressing, pushing and dipping again soon! Thanks for reading.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

(this was yesterday)

Lower body day

Warm up - x trainer, o/h squats, goblet squats

sumo deadlift

3x60

3x80

1x90

1x100

1x110 (pb!)

squat press machine

3x12x180

ham curl

working up to -

2x3x120

5x120

Bulgarian split squats body weight

3x30

Short, but to the point! Had to get back in time for my youngest's first day at school! He looked very cute. Pleased with the d/l. Thanks for reading!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

PB :bounce:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> PB :bounce:


Getting there! My focus over the past 8 months or so has been to get dead lifting again. My aim is 140 for 5. When I'm there, I'll consider that I am deadlifting again. Plan is then to shift emphasis onto my bench press.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Well done on the PB


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Upper body

5 min warm up xtrainer

Warm up/stretches

RC and shoulder warm up

Seated row

4X15x115 lbs

Slow and strict. Squeeze and pause at top

Triceps push down

4x15x110

Incline shrugs

3x5x32.5

Face pull

3x10x65

Bent over single arm row

3x10x22.5

Went to the doctors' on Friday, expecting to get my cortisone injection, but didn't get it. Doc A had said I had impingement syndrome and needed an injection. Doc B, however, who was going to give me the injection, disagreed. He thinks I've got tendinitis and it could be another couple of months yet before it's healed. Very disappointing. However, in all honesty, it does feel like it's getting better slowly. I may try and introduce a few pressing and pushing moves next time. I could'nt even curl when it first went. Think I may be able to do those now. Bicep bitch, I know. OHP's are out of the question, but I may be ok with some lateral movements. Be nice to be able to bench press too. We'll see. Thanks for reading.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Upper body
> 
> 5 min warm up xtrainer
> 
> ...


I suffered from what I believe was Patellar tendinitis in my right knee about a year/18 months ago and I found that 100 mcg per dose of both GHRP-2 & CJC1295 just once a day helped


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> I suffered from what I believe was Patellar tendinitis in my right knee about a year/18 months ago and I found that 100 mcg per dose of both GHRP-2 & CJC1295 just once a day helped


I don't really know my way round that! Are they peptides ('scuse my ignorance)?


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

yes mate

Google peptides injury recovery


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> yes mate
> 
> Google peptides injury recovery


I will. Thanks.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> yes mate
> 
> Google peptides injury recovery


wow. I have. Very interesting indeed. Never injected myself, but I think I'll do some exploring. Thanks.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> wow. I have. Very interesting indeed. Never injected myself, but I think I'll do some exploring. Thanks.


Its a sub Q so its only just below the layers of skin, no big ****, scary needles required


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Lower body

5 min warm up x trainer

light o/h squats, goblet squats

sumo deadlift

3x60

2x80

1x90

1x100

2x110

Squat press

10x80

8x120

6x160

3x10x180

ham curl

3x3x120

bulgarian split squats

bodyweight +1

30kg

3x30

Little bit on everything today. Even 10kg on the split squats! happy with that. Meniere's not too bad at the moment. Saw physio last night, to give my shoulder a going over. It seems to be getting better. Thanks for reading.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Well, my shoulder's felt quite a lot better over the last week, so I thought today's the day to try it out. There's about a third of my usual routine that I haven't been able to do at all, so I thought I'd just try out all those exercises today to see how it held up. Teeny weeny weights and low reps to see how it felt while it was working and as the day(s) progresses. Here's what I did -

5min warm up x trainer

R/C warm ups

shoulder war ups with cable machine

Bench press

bar x 20

40 x10

50x7

60x3x3

Slight twinge in left trap, otherwise ok

wide grip pull down

105 3x3 - ok

bodyweight pull ups

3x3 - ok

bodyweight dips

3x3 - twinge in left front delt, but not too bad

Unilateral upright db rows

3x5x10kg - ok

DB press

3x5x10kg twinge in left front delt

Hammer curls

3x10x15 - ok

BB curl

3x5x25 - ok

So, although that was ridiculously light,I couldn't have done any of that a month ago. Just doing the movements without any weights would have hurt. So that's all encouraging. Came home and put a hot water bottle on my left shoulder for 15 minutes. Now let's see how I progress through the day. Maybe I can start training properly again. Hoorah!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Gently does it !


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Greshie said:


> Gently does it !


it's my middle name


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> it's my middle name


Dirk Its McQuickly ?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Dirk Its McQuickly ?


has a certain ring, don't you think?. It's not really. It's Joseph.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

First proper 'a' workout for 4 months. Still very light with anything that involves the shoulders. Weights on cable exercises in lbs.

5 min warm up on x trainer.

Warm up r/c and shoulders

Bench press

3x5x60. Slight twinge left shoulder.

Face pull

3x10x65

Bodyweight dips

3x5. Slight twinge left shoulder.

Seated rows

4x15x105

Incline shrugs

3x5x32.5

Barbell curls

3x5x25. Again, slight twinge.

All felt a bit more 'twingey' than it did the other day. On the train to work now and can still feel it. Well, it's either not used to the work and will calm down, or it wasn't ready for the work and will get worse. Time will tell!

Back at work yesterday after a few weeks off, so today was the first 5am rise for a while. Bit if a shock to the system!

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Yesterday workout b

Warm up x trainer, o/h squats, goblet squats. Trunk mobility stretches

Sumo deadlift

3x60

3x80

1x90

1x100

2x110

1x110

Inc leg press

3x12x180

Ham curl

3x4x120

Bulgarian split squat (or is it Romanian? I can never remember!)

3x20x20

Today. Workout c.

Warm up. X trainer. R/c warm ups. Light cable work.

Hammer grip pull ups

5/4/3/3

Wide grip pull downs

3x8x120

Unilateral db rows

3x10's

Supersetted with

Db o/h press

3x7.5's

Tricep pushdowns

3x15x whatever the next one up from 80 is. Can't remember.

Supersetted with

Hammer curls

3x15x15

Incline shrugs

3x5x27.5

Legs yesterday left me nice and tired. Today was light again. Continuing the rehabilitation of my shoulder. Very pleased to be able to do these movements again and no noticeable twinges this morning. 

Off to work now. Thanks for reading!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Mate just a thought, but if you have a shoulder problem, should you really be doing Over Head Squats?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Mate just a thought, but if you have a shoulder problem, should you really be doing Over Head Squats?


I'm just doing them with an empty bar mate as a warm up for my posterior chain. The shoulders are really getting better, doing some very light OHP's now, as well as dips, so I think I'm over it. Just kind of waking the muscles up again very gently over the next few weeks.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

friday - workout a still lightly going. Firing up my shoulders again

Warm up, R/C warm up, shoulder warm up

Bench press

just up to [email protected] slight twinge left shoulder. nothing too bad.

face pull

3x10x65

dips

3x8xbodyweight again, slight twinge, but only if I went to 90 degrees. A little less than 90 was fine

Seated rows

4x15x105

DB inc bench

3x5x15's. again, very slight twinge.

BBcurl

3x8x25

All pretty unremarkable really, except that it's nice to be doing these again

today - work out B

Warm up

Sumo dead lift

3x60, 3x80, 1x90, 1x100, 2x110, 1x110. This was the same as last week, but it still feels heavy to me, so I'm going to stick here for another week til I'm comfortable putting more weight on.

Incline leg press

3x8x200. Glad to hit the 200 mark on these.

Ham curl

3x4x120

Bulgarian split leg squats

2x20x20. Had to cut these short, as the missus is working, so my mum's got all the kids!

Ho hum, back to work tomorrow. Meniere's been at a very low level the past couple of weeks, so that's good.

Thanks for reading!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

That was a mighty worout mate,good on you


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

biglbs said:


> That was a mighty worout mate,good on you


It's very kind of you to say so, but it was over 2 days - friday and today!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> It's very kind of you to say so, but it was over 2 days - friday and today!


OOOps missed that,pmsl....still a lot done buddy


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Work out c

5 min warm up x trainer

R/c warm ups

Shoulder warm ups

Pull ups.

Hammer grip. Bodyweight. 5/5/5/5/5

Wide grip pull down

3x8x120

Unilateral upright db row

3x10x12.5

Supersetted with

Db OHP

3x8x10.

Incline shrugs

3x8x27.5

Tricep pushdown

3x15x105

Supersetted with

Hammer curls

3x20(10 each arm)x15

All felt pretty good. Slight twinge in left shoulder during ohp's and hammer curls, but I think that'll be the case for a while. Just got to be careful not to push my shoulders at the mo.

Otherwise pretty happy. Meniere's not too bad. Work's a ball ache though. Hey ho! Thanks for reading


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Nice work mate

I've just had pull ups added into my training and I find them so hard.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Good stuff mate. I might add in some Hammer Curls myself.

I feel your pain with work...


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Nice work mate
> 
> I've just had pull ups added into my training and I find them so hard.


they are blooming hard aren't they?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Good stuff mate. I might add in some Hammer Curls myself.
> 
> I feel your pain with work...


Cheers Ming! I know everyone scoffs at curls, but I'm glad to be able to do them again. My shoulder injury was stopping me until the last week or so.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Workout A

X trainer warm up

R/C warm up

Shoulder warm up on cables

Bench press

3x3x70 slight twinge left shoulder

Dips

Bodyweight 3x10 slight twinge left shoulder

Face pull

3x10x39.5

Seated rows

4x10x54.5

DB incline press

3x5x17.5

BB curl

3x10x25

So still slight twinges in the shoulder but it stops when the movement is finished and it doesn't seem to cause any problems later, so I'll continue to increase ever so slightly. Work still killing me! On a very tight schedule, but the bloke I'm working with is good so it's working. But his missus is about to have a baby any minute! God help me 

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

workout b

warm up - xtrainer, oh squats, goblet squats etc

Sumo Deadlift

60x3

80x3

90x1

100x1

110x2

110x1

110x1

Incline Leg press

3x10x200

ham curl

3x5x120

bulgarian split squats

3x20x20

hanging leg raises. straight leg

2x12

Really enjoying the deads now! Glad I stuck at this weight for a few weeks. I'm going to put one more rep on it next week then go up with the weight the week after. Leg press had 2 more reps per set than last week. Ham curl felt good. Nice and slow. Split squats just feel brutal after that little lot. Nice though. Been eating a lot more the last few weeks now that I can do my whole programme and the weight is starting to go on. As usual it all seems to be on my belly! But I'm going to ignore the vanity and push on. I'm not going to get my deadlift up into respectable figures unless I put weight on. Thanks for reading!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Don't thank us dick Mcquirkilurkie.....  . Your journal is a pleasure to read...x


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Flubs said:


> Don't thank us dick Mcquirkilurkie.....  . Your journal is a pleasure to read...x


aww, bless. thank you Flubs. See, I just can't help myself.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Good man!

That is the attitude


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Found my old copy of Stuart mcrobert's 'beyond brawn' the other day and have been reading it. Reminded me to slow the hell down while I'm doing my reps. Took his advice. As a result this morning, most of my numbers are down in one way or another, but I felt everything a lot more!

Workout c.

R/C warm up

Light cable work to warm up shoulders

Pull ups. Body weight. Hammer grip

6/6/6/5/4.

Pull downs. Wide grip.

3x8x54.5

DB O/H press

2x10x12.5

Supersetted with

Unilateral DB upright rows

2x10x12.5

Tricep pushdown

3x12x49.5

Supersetted with

Hammer curls

3x20(10 per arm)x15

Incline shrugs

3x8x27.5

All nice and slow and intense. Feeling nicely fried now. Lord knows how I'm going to get through work. Meniere's been good the last few weeks, but had a curry on Saturday night. Vertigo was quite bad yesterday. Don't know if the two are related. Anyway, doesn't seem so bad this morning. Thanks for reading.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Found my old copy of Stuart mcrobert's 'beyond brawn' the other day and have been reading it. Reminded me to slow the hell down while I'm doing my reps. Took his advice. As a result this morning, most of my numbers are down in one way or another, but I felt everything a lot more!
> 
> Workout c.
> 
> ...


I have just done the same,all weights down and Tut employed on everything,good stuff mate,the beer may have been the culprit ,blaming a curry FFS


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

biglbs said:


> I have just done the same,all weights down and Tut employed on everything,good stuff mate,the beer may have been the culprit ,blaming a curry FFS


Nah, it's the salt in the curry. I'm supposed to follow a salt free diet, but allow myself a blow out every 6 weeks or so.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Nah, it's the salt in the curry. I'm supposed to follow a salt free diet, but allow myself a blow out every 6 weeks or so.


I know mate,but it sounded funnier in my head!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

I gave a sort of blow out when I have curries....cough.....that's all I'm saying on the matter cuz I'm a laydeeeeeeee... 

Hey quackerlacky....just dropping in....x


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Flubs said:


> I gave a sort of blow out when I have curries....cough.....that's all I'm saying on the matter cuz I'm a laydeeeeeeee...
> 
> Hey quackerlacky....just dropping in....x


You should meet my wife. You'd get along.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Damn. not training this morning. I'm knackered. The job I'm on at the mo is really taking it out of me and, to add insult to injury, I'm not sleeping. Anyway, I did get out of bed at 5 am, after a night of no sleep, intending to train, but I've decided not to. I'm absolutely hanging. It wouldn't be a productive session. I'd be even more knackered and that's how injuries happen. I hate missing it, especially when I'm only just getting my shoulder moving again, but you've got to listen to your body. Especially at my age!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Damn. not training this morning. I'm knackered. The job I'm on at the mo is really taking it out of me and, to add insult to injury, I'm not sleeping. Anyway, I did get out of bed at 5 am, after a night of no sleep, intending to train, but I've decided not to. I'm absolutely hanging. It wouldn't be a productive session. I'd be even more knackered and that's how injuries happen. I hate missing it, especially when I'm only just getting my shoulder moving again, but you've got to listen to your body. Especially at my age!


Very wise mate. I wish I was more body aware. :lol: I don't know I'm ill until I'm feeling better or the wife tells me I am.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Took a week off last week. Was feeling rubbish towards the end of the week before and knew I had a killer week in work last week, so I had a break. It was the right thing to do. Back in yesterday and feeling refreshed. Still got slight twinges in my left shoulder, but much better. This was yesterday, then -

Workout b

Warm up.

X trainer, o/h squats, goblet squats. All very light.

Sumo deadlift.

3x60

2x80

1x90

1x100

2x110

2x110

1x110

Incline leg press

6x120

4x160

5x10x200

Ham curls

3x5x110

Bulgarian split squats

3x20x20kg

Hanging leg raises, straight legged

2x10

That 's got the juices flowing again. I've got a couple of weeks of no work now, so although I'm skint, I should be able to string a decent run of training together. Thanks for reading!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

That was a wise thing to do quirk dukackerlie......very wise....best to listen to your body then you don't go backwards.....going forward is always good, even if it's a slower pace than normal, it's still forward right?  x


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Flubs said:


> That was a wise thing to do quirk dukackerlie......very wise....best to listen to your body then you don't go backwards.....going forward is always good, even if it's a slower pace than normal, it's still forward right?   x


Exactly. How's your training flubs? Your foot still keeping you out?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Exactly. How's your training [Redacted]? Your foot still keeping you out?


I won't be able to do running etc again probably ut I can do other stuff. I haven't been doing much lately due to "life" stuff getting in the wY, that and the fact I can't afford the gym fees at the moment, but I'm ticking over here and there so when I'm ready to go again at least it won't be starting from total beginnings...thanks for asking. X


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Flubs said:


> I won't be able to do running etc again probably ut I can do other stuff. I haven't been doing much lately due to "life" stuff getting in the wY, that and the fact I can't afford the gym fees at the moment, but I'm ticking over here and there so when I'm ready to go again at least it won't be starting from total beginnings...thanks for asking. X


Sorry to hear that. Hope it sorts itself soon. x


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

C session

Warm up - x trainer, R/C warm ups light cable work on shoulder

Pull ups. Body weight. Hammer grip

6/6/6/6/6

Only managed 5 and 4 on the last 2 sets last time.

Wide grip pull downs

3x8x49.5

Had to drop the weight by one plate on these as I was only getting it with crap form. Put it down to the extra pull ups!

O/H DB press

2x12x12.5

supersetted with

Unilateral upright DB rows

2x12x12.5

Both of these up from sets of 10 to sets of 12 without any problems for shoulder.

Tricep pushdown

3x8x56.5

supersetted with

hammer curls

3x24x15

again, all up from last time. still slight twinge in left shoulder with hammer curls.

incline shrugs

3x5x30

up from 27.5

so, pretty productive morning. remembered to do what old Stuart McRobert said. Slow up, hold, slow down. Happy with that. Have a nice day everyone!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Workout a

Warm up. X trainer, r/c work, light cable work

Bench press

Bar x 20

50x5

60x4

70x3

3x75x3

Still really weak on these after not doing them for so long. Slight twinge in left shoulder still on first work set, but eased up for the second and third.

Face pull

Warm ups, then

3x10x36

Dips

Bodyweight. 3x10

Again, a bit twingey in left shoulder for first set. I'll do 3 sets of 12 next week and if that goes ok start putting some weight back on these.

Seated rows

4x10x54.5

DB Incline bench press

3x5x20's

Barbell curl

3x12x25

And a cheeky set of reverse 21's with 20kg to finish off.

Nice session. Although the shoulder isn't 100% I'm working it a bit more each week so happy with that. Off work this week and next. It's half term round here this week, so taking the kids for a swim later. Thanks for reading!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey lurk de flapper lee.....have a great week with the children....then take a week off to rest cos you'll prolly need it..:laugh: ...


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Flubs said:


> Hey lurk de flapper lee.....have a great week with the children....then take a week off to rest cos you'll prolly need it..:laugh: ...


Thanks Flubs. Do you mind me asking how your interview went?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Supposed to be training Krav Maga this morning, but knackered tbh. So in the new spirit of listening to my body I'm not training while knackered. Save my energy for deadliest tmrw.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Supposed to be training Krav Maga this morning, but knackered tbh. So in the new spirit of listening to my body I'm not training while knackered. Save my energy for deadliest tmrw.


That must be one hell of a workout you have planned for tomorrow mate if your calling it the deadliest


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> That must be one hell of a workout you have planned for tomorrow mate if your calling it the deadliest


bloody apple auto correct!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> bloody apple auto correct!


Oh Dead lift ?

:lol:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Oh Dead lift ?
> 
> :lol:


yup


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Thanks [Redacted]. Do you mind me asking how your interview went?


I bombed. Babbling and not listening properly due to nerves were the main issues..........maybe when he asked how old I was and I said I didn't think he was supposed to ask me that question? Berrrluddie lol! I told him I was ancient but wasn't likely to die whilst on the job if that was what worrying him....doh! Maybe when I was leaving and I tripped over his foot and face planted on the floor in my nice suit and carefully chosen lilac t-shirt might have not been a good move? I dunnooooo.....lmao.....

And.......when I asked him what the pay scale was for the job, he didn't want to say at all.....wut? So I said ok, cos I only want 40 thousand and a company car.........siiiiggggghhhhhhhhhhhhh.........

I'm thinking I didn't sell myself very well today. Ah well, some days go great, and others..........................

Currently looking mor more interviews to humiliate myself in....:laugh::laugh:

The strange thing is, they called the agency and told them that they thought I was great! Lmao.....but they had other people to interview...haha.....I can't be upset...it was quite a laugh really......in a really oh sod, I dun goofed another interview........they're not my best thing that's for sure....

Thanks for asking Dirk....x


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Flubs said:


> I bombed. Babbling and not listening properly due to nerves were the main issues..........maybe when he asked how old I was and I said I didn't think he was supposed to ask me that question? Berrrluddie lol! I told him I was ancient but wasn't likely to die whilst on the job if that was what worrying him....doh! Maybe when I was leaving and I tripped over his foot and face planted on the floor in my nice suit and carefully chosen lilac t-shirt might have not been a good move? I dunnooooo.....lmao.....
> 
> And.......when I asked him what the pay scale was for the job, he didn't want to say at all.....wut? So I said ok, cos I only want 40 thousand and a company car.........siiiiggggghhhhhhhhhhhhh.........
> 
> ...


oh, bloody hell. Nobody's good at interviews. Don't beat yourself up about it. Something else will come along. Hang tight, girl! x


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

j



Flubs said:


> I bombed. Babbling and not listening properly due to nerves were the main issues..........maybe when he asked how old I was and I said I didn't think he was supposed to ask me that question? Berrrluddie lol! I told him I was ancient but wasn't likely to die whilst on the job if that was what worrying him....doh! Maybe when I was leaving and I tripped over his foot and face planted on the floor in my nice suit and carefully chosen lilac t-shirt might have not been a good move? I dunnooooo.....lmao.....
> 
> And.......when I asked him what the pay scale was for the job, he didn't want to say at all.....wut? So I said ok, cos I only want 40 thousand and a company car.........siiiiggggghhhhhhhhhhhhh.........
> 
> ...


 @Flubs <hugs>


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> oh, bloody hell. Nobody's good at interviews. Don't beat yourself up about it. Something else will come along. Hang tight, girl! x


I will..thanks dirk. I'm my own worst enemy cos I just don't take myself seriously at all......and if I think someone's being a bit of a plonker, I just break out in all sorts of stupidity...haha....ah well...one day...one day....thanks again..


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Flubs said:


> I bombed. Babbling and not listening properly due to nerves were the main issues..........maybe when he asked how old I was and I said I didn't think he was supposed to ask me that question? Berrrluddie lol! I told him I was ancient but wasn't likely to die whilst on the job if that was what worrying him....doh! Maybe when I was leaving and I tripped over his foot and face planted on the floor in my nice suit and carefully chosen lilac t-shirt might have not been a good move? I dunnooooo.....lmao.....
> 
> And.......when I asked him what the pay scale was for the job, he didn't want to say at all.....wut? So I said ok, cos I only want 40 thousand and a company car.........siiiiggggghhhhhhhhhhhhh.........
> 
> ...


plainly that one wasn't meant to be, bring on the next one.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Flubs said:


> I bombed. Babbling and not listening properly due to nerves were the main issues..........maybe when he asked how old I was and I said I didn't think he was supposed to ask me that question? Berrrluddie lol! I told him I was ancient but wasn't likely to die whilst on the job if that was what worrying him....doh! Maybe when I was leaving and I tripped over his foot and face planted on the floor in my nice suit and carefully chosen lilac t-shirt might have not been a good move? I dunnooooo.....lmao.....
> 
> And.......when I asked him what the pay scale was for the job, he didn't want to say at all.....wut? So I said ok, cos I only want 40 thousand and a company car.........siiiiggggghhhhhhhhhhhhh.........
> 
> ...


I'm sure you were better than you think, though you are correct they should not ask your age...

The more interview you do the better you'll get at them ... it's all a game at the end of the day afterall


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

workout b

warm up - xtrainer, o/h squats, goblet squats

sumo deadlift

3x60,

2x70

1x80

1x90

1x100

3x110

2x110

leg press

3x8x210

ham curl

3x5x110

bulgarian split squats

3x20x20kg

bicycle crunches

2x40

done. I thank you


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

good workout mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> good workout mate:thumbup1:


Thanks mate. I feel another quarter plate going on the deads soon


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Wow. Knackered. Went to Liverpool to the Swansea game last night. Usually we do it in about 2 - 2.5 hrs. Took us 4.5 hours there and 4 back. Knackered today. Usually train Krav tonight, but got a parents' evening so I'm not, which is just as well as I'm not up to it. Next training friday, when I see my strength coach. Working from home later, on a business I'm trying to get up and running so I don't have to go into London all the time. Feel like going back to bed tbh!

edit - forgot to write up my session from yesterday, which was the whole point of sitting down here! Will do later.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Wow. Knackered. Went to Liverpool to the Swansea game last night. Usually we do it in about 2 - 2.5 hrs. Took us 4.5 hours there and 4 back. Knackered today. Usually train Krav tonight, but got a parents' evening so I'm not, which is just as well as I'm not up to it. Next training friday, when I see my strength coach. Working from home later, on a business I'm trying to get up and running so I don't have to go into London all the time. Feel like going back to bed tbh!
> 
> edit - forgot to write up my session from yesterday, which was the whole point of sitting down here! Will do later.


 :lol: thats the sort of thing I do when I'm tired


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

This was actually tuesday's session

workout c

warm up on x trainer. R/C warm ups. Light cable exercises to warm up shoulder

Pull ups. Bodyweight. Hammer grip

6/6/6/6/6

Pull downs

4x10x47.5

O/H DB press

3x10x12.5

supersetted with

Unilateral DB rows

3x10x12.5

Incline shrugs

3x5x32.5

tricep pushdown

3x8x56.5

supersetted with

Hammer curls

3x16x15

Wanted to up a few weights this time, but the truth is my damn shoulder is still giving me a bit of jip.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> :lol: thats the sort of thing I do when I'm tired


I seem to have lost the capability to 'like' posts. What's that all about?


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> I seem to have lost the capability to 'like' posts. What's that all about?


The likes will be back soon

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/about-uk-muscle/280750-likes-temporarily-disabled.html?highlight=likes


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> The likes will be back soon
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/about-uk-muscle/280750-likes-temporarily-disabled.html?highlight=likes


Aha! Thanks. Like.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey there, nurse the shoulder cos if it goes you won't even be using light weights....I'm sure you know that anyway. I get shoulder injuries and I have to be a bit careful, painful when they play up for sure.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Flubs said:


> Hey there, nurse the shoulder cos if it goes you won't even be using light weights....I'm sure you know that anyway. I get shoulder injuries and I have to be a bit careful, painful when they play up for sure.


I know, Flubs. It's been about 6 months now. I thought it was healed a few weeks ago, but it hasn't. It's a lot better than it was though. I can put light weight on it. Previously it hurt just lifting my arm.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Saw my strength coach yesterday, so I want to get down here what was said in case I forget.

First off, got a sumo deadlift of 120x2 - new pb! things to remember -

I need to bring my grip in a bit.

When engaging my lats bring my shoulders back - not up.

Once the bar is past my knee squeeze my flutes.

warm up with some step ups.

Switch leg press to single leg press

do smith machine bent over rows. start from bar beneath knees. dead stop in between each rep. 3x15

very pleased with that pb!

Busy weekend here. The missus is working both days, so I've got all the kids. Then back to work Monday. Five weeks on 'George Clarke's Amazing Spaces'. Quite a nice gig. Thanks for reading!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

your loving the sumo deadlift :thumbup1:

well done on the PB mate :bounce:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> your loving the sumo deadlift :thumbup1:
> 
> well done on the PB mate :bounce:


I am. My favourite exercise now! Cheers mate.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> I am. My favourite exercise now! Cheers mate.



View attachment 160931


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Workout A. Or at least half of it

Warm up on x trainer. Light shoulder work on cables to warm up. Light rear felt flyes.

Face pull.

3x10x56

Bench press

5x60

3x70

3x2x77.5

had to stop. Left shoulder hurting too much

Seated rows.

4x10x54.5

dips

bodyweight 2x8.

Again, had to stop because of shoulder.

Gave up.

Getting a bit dispirited with the shoulder. It's been 6 months now. I didn't do anything on the shoulder for 4 months. Ive see 2 physics a number of times. Still hurting. Not as much as it was 6 months ago, admittedly. But still...

Don't know wether to give up shoulder work altogether or just push on through. It doesn't seem to be worse after I've worked it, but it's hurting while I'm working it.

Anyway onto a new job tomorrow for 5 weeks. It's one I've done before, and it's usually quite good to work on, so that's good. Krav Maga has been cancelled wed, so I my sneak a cheeky conditioning session in.

Thanks for reading!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Workout c

Warm up - x trainer, cables, R/C warm up

Pull ups

Hammer grip body weight. 7/6/6/6/6

One more rep than last week. Slow and controlled.

Pull downs. Wide grip.

4x10x47.5 again, slow down, hold, controlled up. TUT.

Incline shrugs

3x5x32.5

DB press 3x10x12.5

Supersetted with

Unilateral upright DB rows 3x10x12.5

Very slight twinge in shoulder, but nothing like I was expecting, given how it was on Sunday.

Tricep pushdown 3x8x54.5

Supersetted with

Hammer curls 3x16x15

All in all I'm pleased with this. My shoulder doesn't seem to have got any worse since Sunday. May swap the hammer curls though. They do seem to aggravate it a bit. Thanks for reading.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Workout a

This gave me loads of jip in my shoulder last week and I had to give up. But if truth be told the pain didn't carry on later that day or in subsequent days. So I figured the pain was just where it had been injured, rather than evidence of me doing any further damage. With that in mind I'm carrying on with this workout, just doing less on it, with the idea being that if I'm working it and it's not making it worse, it must be making it better.

Warm up- x trainer, cable machines, rear delt flye, R/C

Face pull

3x10x36

Seated row

4x10x54

Bench press

3x5x70

Dips

3x8x bodyweight

Incline DB bench press

3x8x20's

Barbell curl

2x12x25

On my way to work now. Shoulder twinging a bit, but hopefully that'll be all.

Just noticed I have no tinnitus at the moment. For most people that would be a good thing. But for me, any noticeable change in my meniere's symptoms can be indicative of an imminent attack. Hope not! I'll keep you posted. Thanks for readng.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

workout b

warm up - xtrainer, light o/h squats, goblet squats, single leg step ups

sumo deadlift

3x60

2x70

2x80

1x90

1x100

1x110

1x120 - fail

1x120

1x120

leg press

3x8x210

ham curl

3x5x110

I've had to cut this session short the last couple of weeks, due to the missus working, baby sitting, etc, but I'm getting the main work done, so that's ok. I'm very pleased that I was able to come back from the fail and get 2 reps.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> workout b
> 
> warm up - xtrainer, light o/h squats, goblet squats, single leg step ups
> 
> ...


Reps given for that mate


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> workout b
> 
> warm up - xtrainer, light o/h squats, goblet squats, single leg step ups
> 
> ...


Well done on the two extra reps after the fail :thumbup1:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Reps given for that mate





Greshie said:


> Well done on the two extra reps after the fail :thumbup1:


Thanks chaps! It did give me a big sense of achievement. Good for the confidence.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Workout c

Warm up - xtrainer, cable machine, rear delt flyes, r/c work

Pull ups body weight

6/6/6/6/6

Pull downs wide grip

47.5 (I think) 4x12

Incline DB shrugs

3x6x32.5

DB o/h press, supersetted with unilateral upright db row.

Both 3x10x12.5

Tricep push down

3x10x56.5

Supersetted with

Db curls

3x16(8 each arm)x15

Felt good this morning. Shoulder a tiny bit jippy, but definitely on the mend. Thanks for reading.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Great to hear things are getting better mate,shoulders are so tricky..


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Workout c

Warm up. X trainer. Cables. Rear delt flyes.

Face pull

3x10x36

Bench press

3x3x72.5

Seated row

4x12x56

Dip

Bodyweight 3x10

In line DB bench press

3x8x20's

Bb bicep curl

3x12x25

Nothing major to report. Little bit extra on everything involving my shoulder. No big problems. Thanks for reading


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Errrrrrooooooooooooooo....  . Happy Friday dirk Mcquirkilurkie.........."no big problems". How great it is to read that right? Wahaaaaayyyyeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.......


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Flubs said:


> Errrrrrooooooooooooooo....  . Happy Friday dirk Mcquirkilurkie.........."no big problems". How great it is to read that right? Wahaaaaayyyyeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.......


Very true! How you anyway?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Very true! How you anyway?


I'm ok thanks. I've got man flu and just finished a work assignment so back on the scrap heap at the moment but you know, plodding along. Thanks for asking Dirk.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Flubs said:


> I'm ok thanks. I've got man flu and just finished a work assignment so back on the scrap heap at the moment but you know, plodding along. Thanks for asking Dirk.


fingers crossed for you mate X


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Flubs said:


> I'm ok thanks. I've got man flu and just finished a work assignment so back on the scrap heap at the moment but you know, plodding along. Thanks for asking Dirk.


Fingers crossed something turns up for you soon :thumbup1: (and the flu man goes away!)


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

This was yesterday

Workout b

Warm up- x trainer, light o/h squats, goblet squats, step ups

Sumo deadlift

60x3

80x2

90x1

100x1

110x1

120x1

120x1

Leg press

220x6x3

Ham curl

120 3x3

As last week, I was really pushed for time, so an abbreviated session. Should be a bit more relaxed next week!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

at least you got a workout in mate, something is better than nothing


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> at least you got a workout in mate, something is better than nothing


True enough.......but today I settled for nothing and a warm quilt, with tea and toast...... :whistling:

So dirk? You should be feeling very saintly for what you did now hey?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

That's me @Flubs. Saint Dirk


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> That's me @[Redacted]. Saint Dirk


Heehee...  . Have a great day St. Quirkalackie....x


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Cheers Flubs!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Workout c

Warm up- x trainer, cable machine, rear delt flyes, R/C

Face pulls

3x12x36

Bench press

3x4x72.5

Seated row

4x8x61

Dips

Bodyweight 3 x 12

Incline db press

3x10x20's

Barbell curls

2x12x25

The gradual increased workload on my shoulder continues at glacial speeds! Weeny bit more on everything, either weight wise or rep wise. Hurting a little bit, but a bit less each time. Time to start getting some weight back on the dips.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> That's me @Flubs. Saint Dirk


there's a pun there somewhere I'm sure


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> That's me @Flubs. Saint Dirk


always wanted to be Simon Templar


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

yesterday -

workout A

warm up - x trainer, cables, rear felt flye, R/C

Hammer grip pull up

bodyweight 5x5

wide grip pull down

54.5 3x8

incline shrug

32.5 3x8

DB OH press, supersetted with unilateral DB upright row

both 15kg 3x8

tricep pushdown

3x12x56.5

supersetted with

DB bicep curl

15kg 3x6 (8 each arm)

then off to work. Found out that the show I'm working on at the mo has just had it's main story pulled 2 weeks before it's due to be delivered. It's going to be an interesting run in to christmas! Looking forward to the weekend. Nothing major planned. Thanks for reading!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey Dirk, happy weekend to ga.  . Is everyone on the show running round like a headless chicken trying to find another good story? I'm assuming the time still has to be filmed or used or something? How are you coping with the meun's by the way? It seems to have calmed down a bit?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Flubs said:


> Hey Dirk, happy weekend to ga.  . Is everyone on the show running round like a headless chicken trying to find another good story? I'm assuming the time still has to be filmed or used or something? How are you coping with the meun's by the way? It seems to have calmed down a bit?


Morning Flubs. You're pretty close to the truth! Mostly we're cobbling together some other smaller things which were originally deemed not good enough to go in, and some new stuff is being shot. Madness, but not the first time I've seen it happen. The meniere's is pretty good at the moment, thanks. I have the vertigo constantly (but mostly pretty low level), but no big attacks since March. I'm hoping it's the diet and medication that's making the difference, rather than the almost random nature of the illness. It's worse when I've had long days, but xmas break coming up so hopefully I can recharge my batteries then. How are you? You back to full training again? You plan to get another journal up? I liked reading your journal. x


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

We all liked reading @Flubs joirnal  :laugh: :thumbup1:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

workout b

warm up - x trainer, light o/h squats, goblet squats, step ups

sumo deadlift

60x3,

80x2

90x1

100x1

110x1

120x1

120x1

120x1

leg press

220 3x7

ham curl

120 3x3

bulgarian split squats. 20 kg 1 set of 20

Hanging leg raises 2x10

Russian twists 10kg ball 2x20

every time I up it a bit on the deads and/or the leg press, whatever comes after suffers! And so it was today - form was ropey for the curls and I was beat by the time it got to the split squats. I should do 3 sets, but I haven't done them for a few weeks and I had nothing left in the tank. I don't mind that, though, if I'm doing more with the big ones. Back home for a busy day of DIY and prepping for the week ahead. Thanks for reading, everyone.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Split squats are hard though.....I do mine in the smith machine sometimes and sometimes I just can't get back up once I lunge forward, and I do a really wide. Split cos I'm trying to save my buttocks from sliding down my knees:lol: The sheer mortification of just elegently:whistling: slipping to the floor and trying to get out of that with all the guys kindly pretending not to watch me extricate myself!.....pft.....


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Morning [Redacted]. You're pretty close to the truth! Mostly we're cobbling together some other smaller things which were originally deemed not good enough to go in, and some new stuff is being shot. Madness, but not the first time I've seen it happen. The meniere's is pretty good at the moment, thanks. I have the vertigo constantly (but mostly pretty low level), but no big attacks since March. I'm hoping it's the diet and medication that's making the difference, rather than the almost random nature of the illness. It's worse when I've had long days, but xmas break coming up so hopefully I can recharge my batteries then. How are you? You back to full training again? You plan to get another journal up? I liked reading your journal. x


Eyup Dirk mc shirks, I'm glad you're getting the plan if how to cope with your condition cos I know it's a hard thing to come to terms with. I am back to regular training now, but I'm winging it a bit. I had a routine written for me but.....cough.....mislaid it....doh! So back to doing my own thing.

It's really kind of you to say you liked reading my journal. It was a bit of a car crash to be fair and I'm not sure it's worth doing another as I don't have any purpose really, other than trying to stay a size 22....lol.....kidding on the size....mebbee.....liddle bit...hehee.....I'll ponder it tough....have a good week mister....


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Eyup Dirk mc shirks, I'm glad you're getting the plan if how to cope with your condition cos I know it's a hard thing to come to terms with. I am back to regular training now, but I'm winging it a bit. I had a routine written for me but.....cough.....mislaid it....doh! So back to doing my own thing.
> 
> It's really kind of you to say you liked reading my journal. It was a bit of a car crash to be fair and I'm not sure it's worth doing another as I don't have any purpose really, other than trying to stay a size 22....lol.....kidding on the size....mebbee.....liddle bit...hehee.....I'll ponder it tough....have a good week mister....


22? Mmmmmmm


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Mingster said:


> 22? Mmmmmmm


Hee hee...ok..I was taking the muck out of myself....I'm a bit smaller than that, but bigger than I'd like to be.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Hee hee...ok..I was taking the muck out of myself....I'm a bit smaller than that, but bigger than I'd like to be.


The number's irrelevant. It's the package that counts


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Mingster said:


> The number's irrelevant. It's the package that counts


Yes, I concur....how do I luv thee like summers day Ming.... 

Errr...and Dirk....whose journal I seem to be trashing.....but......but....i oooooooonleeeeee do it cos I luv him..... :whistling:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Flubs said:


> Yes, I concur....how do I luv thee like summers day Ming....
> 
> Errr...and Dirk....whose journal I seem to be trashing.....but......but....i oooooooonleeeeee do it cos I luv him..... :whistling:


You trash away @Flubs! Me casa su casa.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Work out c

Warm up - x trainer cable rear delt flye

Face pull

3x12x36

Bench press

3x5x72.5

Dips

5kg 3x8

Seated rows

4x9x61

Incline DB bench

3x10x20 slow with squeeze at top

Bb bicep curl

25kg 3x12 drop set on the last set 25/20/15 kg

Nice to get skittle bit of weight back on the dips. Shoulder still a bit painful when bench pressing, but I think that's just a remnant of the injury rather than any new damage


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

glad to hear your recovering mate. You cant rush these things


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Workout a

Warm up - xtrainer, cables, rear delt flye

Pull ups hammer grip

5 kg 3x5

Pull downs

54.5 3x9

Incline shrugs

35's 3x5

Db oh press 15's 3x10

Supersetted with

Unilateral upright db row 15's 3x10

BB bicep curl

2x12

CGBP

1x40

Very tired this morning. My boy was ill all night. Slept in with us and threw up over us both at 1 in the morning. I wasn't going to train but remembered I'd promised to give my mum an alarm call at 5.30 am as she's going in for a hip replacement today. So all in all a bit fraught and knackered! A bit of progression on most things, but by the time I got round to doing a couple of finishers on my arms I'd had enough! In work now looking forward to my bed tonight 

Thanks for reading!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

hope your boy feels better and best wishes to your mum.

Oh yea and I hope you get some sleep tonight :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Much love sent to you all buddy,good luck to Mum too


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Hope all is well with your lad... and Mum


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey Dirk...hope your mam and your son are both much much better very soon. Take care mister. X


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> hope your boy feels better and best wishes to your mum.
> 
> Oh yea and I hope you get some sleep tonight :lol:





biglbs said:


> Much love sent to you all buddy,good luck to Mum too





Greshie said:


> Hope all is well with your lad... and Mum





Flubs said:


> Hey Dirk...hope your mam and your son are both much much better very soon. Take care mister. X


Thanks everyone. The boy's much better. Must just have been a bug. Well enough to go to the school xmas fayre yesterday (in November, I know). Mum's op went well. She was worried about it cos she has emphysema, so couldn't have a general. She had to have an epidural and then lie there for 4 hours, listening to them hammering and sawing. I've spoken to her and she's ok. Going to see her today.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

your a good man Dirk McQuickly


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> your a good man Dirk McQuickly


Bless you. You haven't heard me sing.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> your a good man Dirk McQuickly


Agreed. I think your fab too. And I think I could raise your singing voice and trump it with my own......which would send the local cats into a frenzy and cause the whole local population to scramble under their sofas in terror....:laugh: x


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Bless you. You haven't heard me sing.


yes I have, I was there in 63


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Flubs said:


> Agreed. I think your fab too. And I think I could raise your singing voice and trump it with my own......which would send the local cats into a frenzy and cause the whole local population to scramble under their sofas in terror....:laugh: x


we could duet!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> yes I have, I was there in 63


I've been outed!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

workout b

warm up - x trainer, light o/h squats, goblet squats, step ups.

sumo deadlifts

60x3

80x3

90x1

100x1

110x1

120x2

120x1

120x1

ham curl

110 3x3

leg press

single leg

76.5 3x10

felt a twinge in my lower back just as i was starting the ham curls. nothing major, but i backed off, went light on the presses and the just stretched for about 15 min. I'm very wary of my back after the problems I've had. This was about 12 hours ago, though, and it hasn't developed into anything. I think next deadliest session i'll take it easy. vertigo is a bit lively this evening, so I'm self medicating with a glass of vin rouge. it's helping  thanks for reading!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Oh lawwwwd! Don't do your back in so lose to xmas Dirk Le Clerk.....you will need it to carry all the pressie bags from the shops! :laugh:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

no training today. got a stomach bug. up all night with it. Think I'll be taking a few days off.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey Dirk Maquirk......hope things are ok and you are enjoying your rest....prolly running round like a nutter getting the pressies in, lol.

Happy weekend you you and yours...


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Flubs said:


> Hey Dirk Maquirk......hope things are ok and you are enjoying your rest....prolly running round like a nutter getting the pressies in, lol.
> 
> Happy weekend you you and yours...


Cheers Flubs. If only  I had a stomach bug for a few days. Then my mum came out of hospital, but she developed deep vein thrombosis so she got whisked back in. So I'm currently got quite a few plates spinning at the same time. Haven't trained since last Sunday. There's an outside chance I may get there today, but more likely tomorrow. Hope you're ok. x


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Glad to hear your feeling better mate, hope your mum gets well soon


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Cheers Flubs. If only  I had a stomach bug for a few days. Then my mum came out of hospital, but she developed deep vein thrombosis so she got whisked back in. So I'm currently got quite a few plates spinning at the same time. Haven't trained since last Sunday. There's an outside chance I may get there today, but more likely tomorrow. Hope you're ok. x


Life a?

Hope it all gets better dude x


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

finally got back in the gym yesterday. stomach bug cleared up. Mum's out of hospital and I'm not in work now (bad for the pocket, but good for my soul), so time to train!

Workout C

warm up. x trainer, light shoulder & R/C work.

Face pulls 3x12x36 - up the weight next time

bench - 3x5x72.5 - up the weight next time

dips - 5kg 3x10 - do 3x12 next time

seated rows 4x9x61 - up reps next time

incline db bench press 3x10x20 - up reps next time

bb bicep curl 3x12x25 drop set on last set to 20, then 15.

hanging leg raises, straight leg 2x10

incline twisting crunches 2x10

happy with that. good to be back in there. thanks for reading!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> finally got back in the gym yesterday. stomach bug cleared up. Mum's out of hospital and I'm not in work now (bad for the pocket, but good for my soul), so time to train!
> 
> Workout C
> 
> ...


glad things are looking up mate :thumb:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

workout b

warm up - x trainer, O/H squats - bar only, step ups, light goblet squats

Sumo deadlift

3x60

2x70

2x80

1x90

1x100

1x110

2x120

2x110

3x100

5x60

I did 4x120 last time and got a slight twinge in my back after, so decided to just do 2x120, then add a bit of volume by going down the rack, so to speak. No problems at all.

Single leg leg press

76.5kg 3x10 each leg - God, single leg work is hard.

Ham curl

3x10x110

Bulgarian split squats

25kg (2x12.5 db's) 3x20 (10 each leg.)

Only 4 exercises. Felt like a lot more than that! Just getting ready for my dinner. Ribeye steak, sweet potato chips and salad. oh, and a nice glass of red. Have a nice weekend everyone!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Ohhh I want a Ribeye now, cooked rare with English mustard :drool:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Happy weekend quirkie....


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Ohhh I want a Ribeye now, cooked rare with English mustard :drool:


that's exactly how it was!



Flubs said:


> Happy weekend quirkie....


cheers Flubs! x


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

workout c

warm up - x trainer, cables, rear felt flies.

face pull

3x9x41 (?) or whatever the next one up from 36 is. Why can't the plates on cable machines be numbered sensibly?

bench press

3x3x75

seated row

4x12x61. I think. See above!

dips

5kg 3x12

incline db bench press

3x12x20

bb bicep curl

25 kg 3x12. drop set on the last set to 12x20kg/10x10kg (fail on both)

A little more on everything today, either weight wise or rep wise. My shoulder pain is the least it's been since I started pressing movements again. Hopefully it's finally approaching being mended. I think I need to take a photo of the cable machine stacks so I can remember what I've done. Not only are they all irregular numbers, but they're all different. I can't stand that level of mental taxation. Thanks for reading!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> workout c
> 
> warm up - x trainer, cables, rear felt flies.
> 
> ...


 :lol:

Mate, when I've been truly knackered I've been known to miss count and load a different number of plates on the each end of a barbell.

I'm easily taxed !


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> :lol:
> 
> Mate, when I've been truly knackered I've been known to miss count and load a different number of plates on the each end of a barbell.
> 
> I'm easily taxed !


I've done that before


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> I've done that before


me too...but that's because I'm a numpty head not because I am tired! lolol not too long ago I actually managed to take a 5kg plate off a bloke who was resting inbtween sets! he wasn't best pleased....and as I sheepishly put it back on apologising all the way I wondered HOWWWWWW it was my fault that the pole on the smith machine looked exactly like the pole where you put your used weights on? easy mistake right?

I mean........right?

:no:

:laugh:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Flubs said:


> me too...but that's because I'm a numpty head not because I am tired! lolol not too long ago I actually managed to take a 5kg plate off a bloke who was resting inbtween sets! he wasn't best pleased....and as I sheepishly put it back on apologising all the way I wondered HOWWWWWW it was my fault that the pole on the smith machine looked exactly like the pole where you put your used weights on? easy mistake right?
> 
> I mean........right?
> 
> ...


serves him right for using a smith machine


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> serves him right for using a smith machine


eggzackerleeeeeeeee!! :blink:

:laugh:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Workout a

Warm up - xtrainer, cables, rear delt flye

Pull ups hammer grip

5 kg 5/5/3/3/3, weight off, then 1 set of 5

Pull downs

54.5 3x10

Incline shrugs

32.5's 3x8

Db oh press 12.5's 3x12

Supersetted with

Unilateral upright db row 15's 3x12

this was yesterday and I was feeling a bit crappy tbh. should have gone to my krav training the night before, but my vertigo was playing up so I gave it a miss. Didn't want to turn it into a full blown attack. It was better by the morning, but it leaves me with a kind of hangover. Anyway, went in and did it. A couple of the exercises were with slightly lighter weights than last week and i usually throw in a couple of finishers for the arms but not this time.

Nearly finished christmas shopping! It's all been compounded by 2 of my kids being off school with nasty colds and me having to run round doing the shopping and stuff for my mum after her hip operation, but nearly there - the end is in sight! Thanks for reading, sorry if I haven't caught up with your journals lately. It's ben a bit hectic. I'm having to type this up at 6.30 am sitting on the bog. Too much information, I know...


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Mate, 2014 hasn't been the kindest of years but the bugger is nearly over.

hope you and all of yours are recover in time to have a great Christmas.

Lets hope 2015 is a better one!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Mate, 2014 hasn't been the kindest of years but the bugger is nearly over.
> 
> hope you and all of yours are recover in time to have a great Christmas.
> 
> Lets hope 2015 is a better one!


cheers mate. it's been an 'interesting' year for most of us, I think, judging from our journals! But we're still here  here's to 2015, eh?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

workout b

warm up - x trainer, light o/h squats, goblet squats

sumo dead lift

3x60

2x70

2x80

1x90

1x100

1x110

3x1x120

2x110

3x100

5x60

single leg leg press

3x24(12 each leg) 76.5

ham curl

3x3x115

bulgarian split squats

3x20 (10 each leg) 12.5 db's

nice cheeky session before the festivities begin tonight! I think that will be the last session before christmas, but I shall be around on xmas day to wish everyone merry xmas. Have a good 'un everyone!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Workout c (yesterday)

warm up - x trainer, shoulder warm up on cables, rear felt flye

Face pull

3x10x45

bench press

3x4x75

I think I may have that shoulder twinge for ever now, but I'm either upping the weight or upping the reps on my bench every week, so I can live with it.

Dips

3x8x7.5kg

Seated row.

4x12x47.5. The usual grip that I use was being used, so I used a wider one, with a parallel grip. Found it much harder. Lifted lighter weights and could really feel it hitting my lats. I'm going to use that one in future.

Incline DB bench

3x12x20kg's. Nice and slow with a squeeze t the top. Try 22.5's next time.

BB curls as a finisher. 3x8x30kg. Did a drop set on the last set. They're fixed weight BB's on racks, so went down through 25, 20, 15 & 10. Failure each one. Could hardly put my hoodie on when I'd finished!

There's no Krav Maga at the moment. Dojo's closed for a couple of weeks for christmas, so I may go and do some conditioning work this morning.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Well, after a strong cup of coffee, I decided to go and do some conditioning. Good grief. I haven't done one of those sessions since earlier in the year when I had my krav grading coming up. I only did about 2 thirds of what I was doing then, but I was blowing out of my arse! Warm ups, then 2 tabata sessions of skipping, mountain climbers, and kettle bell swings, followed by 2 3minute rounds on the heavy bag. Hanging leg raises, plank and side plank. Even though I'm doing 2 krav maga classes a week I'm clearly out of condition! Need to try and fit at least one of these in a week somewhere.

Right, where's that box of matchmakers?....


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

matchmakers?

Dam I knew we where missing something!

well done mate for getting back at it so soon, I don't hit the gym tomorrow.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

I too am hitting the gym tomorrow....cough...well at least that is what I am telling myself right now.....  . Seasons greetings and plenty of hugs for you and your family.....x


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

yesterday I had a session in the gym with my strength coach. I usually go to his own gym, but this was just us training together, with him giving me some tips. Very helpful. I'd been to see Liverpool the night before and hadn't got into bed until 1.45 am, so was wondering if this was a good idea. It was.

Warm up - bike, light o/h squats, goblet squats.

Sumo deadlifts

5x60, working up to work sets of 3 x 110

one arm t-bar rows

3x20x20

close, reverse grip pull downs

3x10x56

So that doesn't sound like a lot of work, but there was a lot of checking and tweaking going on, so it took an hour. He suggested I actually take a bit of time off deads, as I have a weakness in my upper back, so concentrate on that. So maybe spend a month doing upper back work - bent over rows, one armed t-bar rows and put some rack pulls in there, then we'll see where we are.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

At least you know what you have to work at in order to progress, that's awesome mate :thumb:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hello Dirk Mackquimacquerkie..........just swooshing by to wish you everything good for 2015. Xx


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Flubs said:


> Hello Dirk Mackquimacquerkie..........just swooshing by to wish you everything good for 2015. Xx


Cheers Flubs! You too. Happy new year everyone!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

bit slack with my journal keeping lately. this was friday -

workout a

warm up

chins, hammer grip, 5kg

5/5/4/3/3

weight off

5

pulldowns

54.5kg 3x10

single arm t-bar rows

20kg 3x10

seated db OHP 12.5kgs 3x12

supersetted with

unilateral db upright row 15kgs 3x10

hammer curl 15's 3x16 (8 each arm)

supersetted with

tricep pushdowns 56.5 3x12


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

and this was today!

workout c

warm up

face pulls 49kg 3x12

Bench Press

60kg x 5

70kg x 3

77.5kg 4/3/3 - get this up to 80kg in the next couple of weeks, then I'll start adding some volume

dips - 7.5kg

3x10

seated row - wide, parallel grip

4x12x47.7kg

Incline DB press - 22.5's

3x10

finished off with a bit of skipping and 2 3 minute rounds of heavy bag to burn off a bit of the crap I've been eating over the holiday! Back to work tmrw, so maybe I can be a bit more organised with my journal keeping then! Thanks for reading.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> and this was today!
> 
> workout c
> 
> ...


Its odd but I find it easier to follow my diet and meal times when I'm at work. Just more disciplined.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Its odd but I find it easier to follow my diet and meal times when I'm at work. Just more disciplined.


definitely. I eat pretty much the same things (within a small range, anyway) every day when I'm working!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

I agree too. When I'm not working I can't seem to get a grip on eating at all! Routines go out of the window a bit but when I've got my "work head" on if all seems much easier. Hope all is well Dirk.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Workout c

Warm up - x trainer, cables, rear delt flyes

Face pulls 36kg 3x10

Bench press 5x60 4x70 3x3x77.5

Dips 7.5kg 3x10

Seated row. Wide parallel grip 47.5kg 4x12

Incline DB bench press 22.5's 3x10

So I was a lazy git last week. With starting back at work I didn't get to the gym once. Getting up at 6 was hard enough. Getting up at 5 to make it to the gym felt near impossible. But enough of that. No time for that namby pamby laying round in a nice warm bed. Back on it now!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Workout a

Warm up - x trainer, cables, rear delt flye.

Chin ups. 5 kg. 5/5/5/4/3 then weight off and 3 (fail)

Pull downs 54.5 3x10

One arm t bar rows 20kg 2x10 each side

Seated db OHP 15's 3x10

Supersetted with

Unilateral upright db rows 15's 3x10

Bb bicep curl 30 kg 2x10. Second set was a drop set, through 25, 20 and 15. Failure each time.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Workout b

warm up. X trainer. O/h squats, goblet squats

Sumo deadlifts

60x5, 80x3, 100x1, 110x1 120x1, 100x3, 60x5

My form is a bit shaky at 120, so I'm getting a bit of volume in at a lower weight, while still keeping a single of 120 in there so that the number doesn't become something special if I don't hit it for a few weeks!

Single leg press 85kg 2x 10 on each leg

Ham curl 115 (lbs) 3x3

Bulgarian sit squats 25kg (2x12.5 db's) 2x10 on each leg.

Hanging leg raise. Straight leg. 2x12

Looked back through my journal and realised that this is actually the firs time I've done is workout since a couple of days before xmas. Never mind. The new, January disciplined mcquickly will be much more focussed. Thanks for reading.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Flirk McDirk 

Single leg press on 85kg!! eeeeek...and ouch! I can't do big weights on singles, hurts like anything....noice one mister..

Don't worry 'bout the training thing, Xmas always throws a spanner in the works for a bit...the main thing is you're back to it..huzzaaaaahhhhh..


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Workout c

Warm up x trainer, cables etc

Face pull 36.5 3x10. Up this to 3 x 12 next week

Bench press 3x60, 3x70, 3x3x75. Weak here today.

Dips. +7.5 3x10. Good, slow form. Up to 3x12 next week

Seated rows. Wide, parallel grip. 56.5. 4x12. Up the weight next week.

Incline db bench press. 22.5's. 3x10. Up to 3x12 next week.

Some bicep curls. 2 x drop sets.

Core exercise that I don't know the name of! On back, knees bent lower legs parallel to floor. Push a plate up. 5kg 2x20

Happy with this, but still weak on the bench. Getting some discipline and groove back. Off to work now. Freezing cold. Thanks for reading.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Workout a

Warm up, then-

Pull ups. Hammer grip. +5kg

5/5/5/3/3 weight off then 3 more

Pull downs 54.5 3x10

Setted DB OHP. 15kg 3x12

Supersetted with

Unilateral upright row. 15kg. 3x12

One arm t bar row. 25kg 1x20

Bb bicep curl. 30kg 2x12 drop set on the last set, down to 15 kg.

Off to work now on a late train. Never mind. It's Friday!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

workout b

warm up, then

sumo deadlifts

3x60

2x80

1x90

1x100

1x110

2x120

4x100

5x60

leg press

190kg 2x10

ham curl

115 (lbs) 3x5

120 3x5

130 3x3

bulgarian split squats

25kg 2x20 (10 each leg)

hanging leg raises

2x10

90 degree vertical plate press

10kg plate 2x12

felt nice and strong today. Deads felt good. Adding a bit more volume each time. Did much more on the ham curls than I've ever been able to do before. Don't know why this was, but I'll take it! Home then and roast with the fambo. Thanks for reading. Have a nice evening.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ooooeerrrrrr....Ello flirkmcquirk....roast with the family....sluurrrrppp...yum...

Sumo deadlifts...I would like to learn how to get those under my belt.....my knees tend to get in the way......hope your weekend was and is good..x


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

dead lifts are really coming on mate. Well done :thumb:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Flubs said:


> Ooooeerrrrrr....Ello flirkmcquirk....roast with the family....sluurrrrppp...yum...
> 
> Sumo deadlifts...I would like to learn how to get those under my belt.....my knees tend to get in the way......hope your weekend was and is good..x


sounds like you need to get your feet a bit further apart Flubs and turn your toes out a bit more x



BestBefore1989 said:


> dead lifts are really coming on mate. Well done :thumb:


thanks mate!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> sounds like you need to get your feet a bit further apart [Redacted] and turn your toes out a bit more x
> 
> yes, I'm going to try that this week, but the last time I did that I felt as if my knees were going to come off so thought maybe my stance wasn't right. I might ask one of the blokes in the gym who know what they are doing to watch me do it and see if it gets better. Cheers, have a good day.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Flubs said:


> have a look at this - T Nation | Master the Sumo Deadlift


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Thanks Dirk..I just read that at work, I deffo need to push my knees outwards a bit, I know I don't do it cos I've been lifting the other way so it seems wrong to do that....will take this on board and have a go on back night.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Workout c

Warm up, then-

Face pull 36 3x12

Dips 7.5kg 12/12/11

Bench press 60kg 3x5

Seated row 54.5+ one of those little plates 4x9

Incline DB bench press 22.5's 3x12

Cable bicep curls and tricep pushdown Supersetted as a finisher.

What a difference a change of routine makes. I usually do my bench after face pulls, but it was being used so I did dips instead. It completely knackered me! My bench press was ludicrous. Triceps were knackered. There's a lesson in there somewhere. Something about pre exhaustion I reckon. Don't know what it is, though!

Recovered in time to make a decent fist of the db presses. Off to work now. Nervous about the chelsea game this evening. I we win I've got a Wembley ticket. Fingers crossed. My vertigo has been very low level the past few weeks. The tinnitus is really loud though. I think it may be a trade off. I'll take the tinnitus over the vertigo. Thanks for reading everybody.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

My Tinnitus varies. If I've been at work or in a noisy place then it becomes much worse, but at home and quiet then it seems to recede after a while. Also there are times it's easier to block out and I'm oblivious to it.

ps thanks for reminding me I have tinnitus  :laugh:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Workout a

Warm up, then-

Pull ups. Hammer grip.

5/5/5/5/5

Pull downs 54.5 3x10

Seated DB OHP. 15kg 3x10

Supersetted with

Unilateral upright row. 15kg. 3x10

One arm t bar row. 20kg 2x20

Plank 2 x 1 min

Supersetted with

Vertical plate push 15kg 2x20

Tired this morning. It was 6am and there was snow on the ground. Not very inspiring!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Workout b

Bit of a shake up. My coach has suggested some changes. Namely, dropping sumo deads for a while and replacing with trap bar deads. Heavy 1x8, and hard 2x5. And goblet squats 3x15, to be replaced soon by zercher squats.

All felt a bit alien, so didn't quite get those numbers, but feeling my way in-

Warm up, then-

Trap bar deads.

Warm up- 60x5, 70x3, 80x1, 90x1, 100x1

Work - 3x90, 2x5x80

Goblet squats

3x15x15kg

Leg press

2x10x200kg

Ham curls

3x3x130 (lbs!)

Bb bicep curl

30kg 2x12. Drop set on the last set


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

How do you find the trap bar?

Ive never used a trap bar but always got the impression it would hit either my fat ar5e or my knees on the way down


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> How do you find the trap bar?
> 
> Ive never used a trap bar but always got the impression it would hit either my fat ar5e or my knees on the way down


no, there's plenty of room in there!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ullo? Ullooooo?

Can you please stop having a life and report in!! :whistling:

Hope you're ok....


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Morning Flubs! Life does get in the way, doesn't it? I'm ok ta. Just off to the gym. More to follow... x


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Workout c

Warm up, then

Face pull. 36.5. 3x12

Bench press. 60. 3x8

Seated row 54.5 (+ that little half plate) 4x9

Dips +7.5kg 12/12/10

In line DB bench press 22.5 3x10

Core: vertical plate raise. 20kg. 2x20, Supersetted with planks, 2 x 1 min

Took some weight off my bench and went for some volume instead. Got less dips and db presses as a result, but feeling nice and sore, so I think overall that was a good move. Went for a sped awareness course yesterday, which was very interesting actually. In work now. Dull. Ah well, it's Friday! Looking forward to that glass of wine tonight. Thanks for reading.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ullooooooo.......I'm doing Friday night songs today......and here is your flurk Mac Dirk.....

"Everybody Was Kung Fu Fighting" Music Video - YouTube

Happy weekend....x


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Ullooooooo.......I'm doing Friday night songs today......and here is your flurk Mac Dirk.....
> 
> "Everybody Was Kung Fu Fighting" Music Video - YouTube
> 
> Happy weekend....x


Rather appropriate for our Roy methinks!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Rather appropriate for our Roy methinks!


I concur my dear chap. I've thought deeply about all the songs I've done tonight.....one must dahhhhling, one must........


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Flubs said:


> Ullooooooo.......I'm doing Friday night songs today......and here is your flurk Mac Dirk.....
> 
> "Everybody Was Kung Fu Fighting" Music Video - YouTube
> 
> Happy weekend....x


Great tune! You should do this more often! x


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Workout a

Warm up, then-

Pull ups, hammer grip. +5kg 5/5/5/3, weight off, then 2/5

Pull downs 54.5 3x12

Seated DB OHP. 15's. 3x12

Supersetted with

Unilateral upright rows. 15's. 3x12

One arm t bar row. 20kg. 2x10 each arm

Cable bicep curl 49ish 2x10

Supersetted with

Cable tricep pushdown 56ish 2x10

Nice early morning session (this was yesterday). In fact so early that I was the first one in the gym. Which meant I got to pick the radio station. Chose radio 6 and was instantly rewarded in the shape of some old school rap from boogie down productions and 'at home he's a tourist' by a The Gang of Four, one of my all time favourite tunes. It was always going to be a good session after that. Thanks for reading!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Workout a
> 
> Warm up, then-
> 
> ...


Do What??? oh for the days of The Light Program :laugh:

Good session btw :thumbup1:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Greshie said:


> Do What??? oh for the days of The Light Program :laugh:
> 
> Good session btw :thumbup1:


I'm a big radio 4 fan as well!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> I'm a big radio 4 fan as well!


That was The Home Service if I remember correctly

I now mostly listen to the Third Program ....


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Workout b

Warm up - x trainer, light goblet squats and o/h squats

Trap bar dead lift

5x60, 3x80, 2x4x90, 2x5x80

Goblet squats

15kg 3x15

Ham curl

120 (lbs) 3x3

Leg press

3x12x200

Vertical plate push

20kg 2x20


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Workout c

Warm up. Xtrainer, cables etc

Dips

7.5kg 3x10

Bench

60kg 3x8

Seated row

57 4x12

Incline DB bench

22.5 12/12/10 (fail)

Cable bicep curls

49.5 2x12

Supersetted with

Cable tricep pushdown

56.5 2x12

Swapped round bench and dips in order and carried on lighter bench with more volume. Liking the feel of it. No major problems from shoulder for ages now and Ménière's been pretty good lately. In fact, it's coming up to a year since my last big attack! Happy days. Thanks for reading.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Alroighty Flurk macdirk

I'm really pleased to hear the news on your health, that makes me happy to hear it. Fab! Hope you are having a great weeken up there. The sun us out here buti can see the clouds hurtling across the sky....might have to hunker down and watch a fix after dinner......maybe have a quick snooze....hehe.....take care bud...


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Workout a

Warm up. X trainer, cables etc

Pull up. V grip. 5kg

5/5/5/3. Weight off, then 3/3

Pull down. Wide grip. 54.5

3x12

db OHP. 15kg. 2x12

Supersetted with

Unilateral db upright row 15kg 2x12

One arm t bar row. 20kg 2x12

3 x 3 min heavy bag work

Hanging leg raise 2x12

Supersetted with

Russian twist. Raised feet. 10kg 2x20


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Workout b

Warm up x trainer, goblet squats, o/h squats light

Trap bar deadlift

60x3, 80x2, 110x2, 2x4x100, 2x5x80

Leg press

3x12x200

Goblet squats

15kg 3x10

Ham curls

120 (lbs) 3/3/5

Getting the hang of the trap bar deadlifts now. Getting a bit more on the ham curls. It's all been a bit dramatic at home with regards to my daughter who's disabled. Long story, but it's left my wife and I tired. Hopefully it's calming down now. Thanks for reading everyone.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Workout b
> 
> Warm up x trainer, goblet squats, o/h squats light
> 
> ...


I love doing goblet squats but they are a bit evil...hehe...

I hope things do settle down for you and your wife. It can be tiring I know. When I was at the college working, my department specialised in students with varying disabilities and problems etc. so I knowhow mentally tiring that can be. Hope you both get a really good night sleep.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

hope things calm down for you mate


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Flubs said:


> I love doing goblet squats but they are a bit evil...hehe...
> 
> I hope things do settle down for you and your wife. It can be tiring I know. When I was at the college working, my department specialised in students with varying disabilities and problems etc. so I knowhow mentally tiring that can be. Hope you both get a really good night sleep.


Thanks Flubs.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> hope things calm down for you mate


Cheers mate.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Dirk McFlurrie.....hope the week is going well. We're on the downward slope to the weekend...whoooooopaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Flubs said:


> Morning Dirk McFlurrie.....hope the week is going well. We're on the downward slope to the weekend...whoooooopaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!


Thanks Flubs. Been full of cold since tuesday, so training and krav maga have had to be shelved.  Hoping I can get some in over the weekend. Vey busy weekend ahead - twin girls' birthday! I'd better get better.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Thanks Flubs. Been full of cold since tuesday, so training and krav maga have had to be shelved.  Hoping I can get some in over the weekend. Vey busy weekend ahead - twin girls' birthday! I'd better get better.


Jelly and ice-cream :bounce:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Jelly and ice-cream :bounce:


Jelly with Haribo's in it, no less


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

workout B. (again)

Warm up - x trainer, light o/h squats, goblet squats.

Trap bar deadlift.

3x70, 2x90, 4x100, 2x4x110, 2x5x90

leg press

3x210

ham curl

120 (lbs) 5/5/4

goblet squats

15kg 3x15

cable bicep curls

49.5 3x12, supersetted with

cable tricep pushdowns

56 3x12

Also a few sets of wide grip pull ups x3 in between sets.

Had a cold all week, so unable to train at all since tuesday, so thought I'd start again with deadlifts. Not a bad session, considering. Things returned to normal in the house after a noisy weekend of girls' 10th birthday celebrations. Liverpool beat s'ton. Couple of glasses of wine in a bottle in the kitchen. Wolf hall recorded. Nice end to the weekend. Have a nice week ahead everyone and thanks for reading!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Nice one Dirk....and mmmmmmmm....haribos.......yummmmmeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.......:laugh: reads like a great time was had by all at your gaffe.....good.  . And the wine of course I know was to help with the mental strain of a party for girrrrrrrlllls....heheheheeee....x


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Flubs said:


> Nice one Dirk....and mmmmmmmm....haribos.......yummmmmeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.......:laugh: reads like a great time was had by all at your gaffe.....good.  . And the wine of course I know was to help with the mental strain of a party for girrrrrrrlllls....heheheheeee....x


It was indeed. we were knackered. Pool party at the leisure centre first, followed by dinner, film and sleepover for a bunch of girls at our house. I went and did some deadlifting for a bit of a rest.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> It was indeed. we were knackered. Pool party at the leisure centre first, followed by dinner, film and sleepover for a bunch of girls at our house. I went and did some deadlifting for a bit of a rest.


 :lol: you loved it


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> :lol: you loved it


He soooooooooo did! pool party indeed...humph....:laugh: closest I get to that is getting in me bath on a Sunday!.... :lol:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> :lol: you loved it





Flubs said:


> He soooooooooo did! pool party indeed...humph....:laugh: closest I get to that is getting in me bath on a Sunday!.... :lol:


Ha ha. I did actually. I had a lot of fun in the pool. The girls wouldn't let me watch the box trolls and share their doritos with them though


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Ha ha. I did actually. I had a lot of fun in the pool. The girls wouldn't let me watch the box trolls and share their doritos with them though


Girls are MEAN

:lol:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Workout c

Warm up. X trainer. Cables. Rear delt flye. Bench dips.

Dips. 7.5 kgs. 12/12/10

Seated row. 54.5. 4x12. Up these next time.

Bench press. 60. 10/10/8

Single arm t bar row. 20kg. 2x12. Up these next time

Db inclne bench press. 22.5's. 3x12

I was tiring half way through this morning. It was 6.30am, give me a break! By the time it got to the DB press I was knackered. I'd mentally failed the third set before I even started. I said to myself 'if you get ten that'll do'. Then an attractive woman came and sat at the bench next to me and I got the 12. God, I'm shallow.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Workout c
> 
> Warm up. X trainer. Cables. Rear delt flye. Bench dips.
> 
> ...


Lololololol... :lol: :lol: you made me laaaarrrrffffff you loony.....lololololol......


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Workout B.

Warm up. x trainer. Light oh squats and goblet squats.

Trap bar deadlift

70x5

90x3

120 2x3

110 2x4

70x5

Leg press

210 3x12

ham curl

120 lbs

5/5/5

goblet squats

15kg 3x15

usually put some arm or core work on for finishers, but wanted to get back in time to watch the liverpool city game. Thanks for reading.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Workout a

Warm up, then

Pull ups. V grip + 5 kg

4/4/4/4/4/3, weight off then a final 2

Pull downs, wide grip 58kg

3x10

Seated db OHP

17.5's 9/8/8 Supersetted with

Unilateral upright db rows

17.5's 9/9/9

Single arm t-bar row

25kg 2x10

Bb bicep curl

25kg reverse 21's x 2 sets, Supersetted with

Close grip bench press

40kg 2x10

Upped he weight on a few things today so happy with that. Now's the time of year when I traditionally get despondent about not puttng any size on over the winter despite all the food I've eaten! I have put a teeny bit on- quarter inch on my arms since October and an inch on my chest. However I've put 10 kilos on and my waist has ballooned! Time to get strict again. More conditioning. Bit less calories.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

It's all that comfort eating on dark wintery nights !..................


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Greshie said:


> It's all that comfort eating on dark wintery nights !..................


That's exactly what it is Ian


----------



## nitricdave (Dec 12, 2014)

Was that horrible run of form for the Pool too.. Glad thats over.. How is the Menieres doing. I have a case of tinitus which is a good alarm bell for me if im lifting too much weight .. its gets louder if i get too red in the face ..


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Well at least you have gained a bit,10 k is a fair bit of weight too,cannot all be bad,how about core thickness,i deliberately have hit mine for the strength you gain in big lifts,waist measures 2 inch bigger but I carry no more fat,betless deads/squats did it!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

nitricdave said:


> Was that horrible run of form for the Pool too.. Glad thats over.. How is the Menieres doing. I have a case of tinitus which is a good alarm bell for me if im lifting too much weight .. its gets louder if i get too red in the face ..


I'm glad it's over too mate! I was worried for a while that Brendan might not make it through that patch. Glad he did. The meniere's is pretty good at the moment thanks, though I saw my consultant the other day and he wants to send me for an MRI because he thinks I'm still experiencing too much vertigo. Who knows? 

The tinnitus is constant too. In fact it's particularly loud tonight, cos I've just got back from training krav maga. Yeah, it plays up when I'm lifting sometimes, too. Do you know what caused yours?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Well at least you have gained a bit,10 k is a fair bit of weight too,cannot all be bad,how about core thickness,i deliberately have hit mine for the strength you gain in big lifts,waist measures 2 inch bigger but I carry no more fat,betless deads/squats did it!


definitely a few more inches on the waist! And some of it is fat. I haven't been strict enough with my diet over the winter months. I'm seeing my strength coach tomorrow. I'll have a chat with him about how to proceed. I'm not scared of putting a bit of chub on, but i think i've put too much on.


----------



## nitricdave (Dec 12, 2014)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> I'm glad it's over too mate! I was worried for a while that Brendan might not make it through that patch. Glad he did. The meniere's is pretty good at the moment thanks, though I saw my consultant the other day and he wants to send me for an MRI because he thinks I'm still experiencing too much vertigo. Who knows?
> 
> The tinnitus is constant too. In fact it's particularly loud tonight, cos I've just got back from training krav maga. Yeah, it plays up when I'm lifting sometimes, too. Do you know what caused yours?


I dont really know i dont have damaged hearing its not as bad as when it first appeared a few months ago. I skydived professionally for a long time so thought maybe the pressure changes and all that but doc says no .. Some of the different tones have dissapeared but its never quiet. To be honest if i could choose between taking my chances and having what i have now for the rest of my life id take what i have . When it gets bad i panic the odd time and think man in 38 and its like this but it generally passes. The hypercausis (where you hear things too loud has gone that was a cnut .. Had to wear noise cancelling headphones to football games and spent time with them on non stop .. I go the quacks every so often but i dont think they know too much about what causes it never mind fix it . I am getting bit by bit an overall health check done...just heart and lungs left nothing found so far.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

nitricdave said:


> I dont really know i dont have damaged hearing its not as bad as when it first appeared a few months ago. I skydived professionally for a long time so thought maybe the pressure changes and all that but doc says no .. Some of the different tones have dissapeared but its never quiet. To be honest if i could choose between taking my chances and having what i have now for the rest of my life id take what i have . When it gets bad i panic the odd time and think man in 38 and its like this but it generally passes. The hypercausis (where you hear things too loud has gone that was a cnut .. Had to wear noise cancelling headphones to football games and spent time with them on non stop .. I go the quacks every so often but i dont think they know too much about what causes it never mind fix it . I am getting bit by bit an overall health check done...just heart and lungs left nothing found so far.


it's a weird thing. I think the best thing you can do is try not to panic when it gets too loud. It's usually white noise. I keep reading articles about how various cures have been found, but nothing concrete. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

well, it' s been a busy couple of days, training wise. Wed eve I was at Krav Maga, then yesterday I had a session with my strength coach. Had a rejig of my programme. Also had me doing 4 sets of trap bar reads. 8 reps per set, touch n go style. God I was tired at the end! Then , yesterday evening more Krav Maga, did some ground fighting, Brazilian Jiu Jitsu style. Knackered today. (I'm off work at the moment, in case you hadn't guessed!). Day off. Krav again tomorrow, then new programme beginning on Monday. (I may throw a sneak conditioning session in on Sunday  )


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Saw my strength coach last week and he's tweaked my programme. So i expect the first couple of sessions to be just me finding my feet with it. Did the first two sessions yesterday and today.

Yesterday -

A

Incline bench press

15kg x 6, 20kg x 4, 22.5 4x8

seated row. wide bar, parallel grip

54.5 4x8

dips.

10kg 4x8. Should have been 4x10. got my numbers wrong. Told you I'd be feeling my way.

pull ups. V grip

5kg 5x4

Wide grip front raise with empty ez bar.

4x10

Today

B

Seated leg curls

110 (lbs) 4x8. Again, got it wrong. Should have been 5x10

Reverse lunges. Should have been 4x8 (each leg), but the db's I picked were to heavy for me to do that and the rack was too far away for me to be ****ed going and changing them, so ended up doing 4x6 forward lunges with a pair of 15's Twat.

Goblet squats

I should have gone down the rack, but my kecks split on the first squat! Tried to style it out, but it wasn't working. So I did 20kgx10 and 15kgx10, but could stand the shame no longer.

I will do better next week I promise! Deadlifts on Friday


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

You split your kecks? :lol: that happened to me the other week....:laugh: splitting my kecks that is, not yours, cos....cos...that would just be mad if I split your kecks? we don't even live in the same town or anything! weird.....cough......


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Flubs said:


> You split your kecks? :lol: that happened to me the other week....:laugh: splitting my kecks that is, not yours, cos....cos...that would just be mad if I split your kecks? we don't even live in the same town or anything! weird.....cough......


I know. I remember. When it happened I thought to myself "what would Flubs do in this situation?"


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> I know. I remember. When it happened I thought to myself "what would [Redacted] do in this situation?"


:laugh: heheheheeee....I sneak into your minds like a ninja don't I?..hahahaha.....


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Flubs said:


> :laugh: heheheheeee....I sneak into your minds like a ninja don't I?..hahahaha.....


normally when we fall flat on our faces .....  :tongue: :laugh: :thumbup1:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Greshie said:


> normally when we fall flat on our faces .....  :tongue: :laugh: :thumbup1:


 :blink: :nono: :sneaky2: :whistling: :laugh: :lol: x


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

oops! letting it slip again.

quick update -

Friday

warm up

Trap bar dead lift

100kg 2x8 touch and go

100kg 2x5 touch and go narrower stance

Bench press

65kg 5x5

Kettlebell swings

16kg 20/20/20

yesterday

conditioning

5 min skipping

3xkettlebell tabatas

2x3 minutes on the heavy bag

got to dash - in the middle of doing a mothers' day roastie for both mothers!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

A

warm up, then -

Incline DB bench press

10's 1x8, 15's 1x6, 20's 1x4 22.5 4x8

pull ups, V grip

5kg - 25. Eventually!

seated row. wide, parallel grip.

54.5 4x8

dips

7.5x8, 5x8, bodyweight, 5x8

I had a terrible time with the dips today. Really weak and my shoulder was hiring a bit. I should have done 4x10x7.5, but was nowhere near it. I can't explain it. Maybe I'll do them first next week, see if that makes a difference. I'm in the middle of a few weeks off work at the moment. I should learn to enjoy it, but I'm twitching because of the money! Hopefully something will come up this week. Thanks for reading!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning FlurkMcshurk...  all things wobbly crossed that something turns up workwise for you, and on that basis it should come rolling in! just like my tum....hurrr hurrr...rolling.....rolling....rolling down the riverrrrrrrrr.......rolling.....

cough....see how I very cleverly turned that one round? I know I know, I'm good ain't I?.....:no: :thumb:

Mind your shoulders!! when mine went out I could barely do anything on delts for about 4 months....really made me cross....


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Flubs said:


> Morning FlurkMcshurk...  all things wobbly crossed that something turns up workwise for you, and on that basis it should come rolling in! just like my tum....hurrr hurrr...rolling.....rolling....rolling down the riverrrrrrrrr.......rolling.....
> 
> cough....see how I very cleverly turned that one round? I know I know, I'm good ain't I?.....:no: :thumb:
> 
> Mind your shoulders!! when mine went out I could barely do anything on delts for about 4 months....really made me cross....


Mine did go last year. Was painful for most of the year. I think I'll always have problems with it tbh


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

B

warm up, then -

Ham curls

100 lbs 4x10, supersetted with

reverse db lunges

10's 4x8

goblet squats. Down the rack.

25kgx8, then 20, then 15. 3 times.

Arms.

BB curls. 25 kg. reverse 21's x 2

db o'h tricep extension 15kg. 2x10

BB curls. drop set. 30 kg x 10, then 25, 20 & 15. To failure each time.

Cable O/H tricep extension. 3 drop sets. 44x10, went down 3 plates each time.

Done!

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

C

Warm up - x trainer, light o/h squats and kettle bell work.

Trap bar deadlift. Continuous tension style.

60x5, 80x3, 100x8, 100x8

narrower stance 100x5, 100x5

Bench press

40x5, 62.5 5x5

kettlebell swings

16kg 5x20

Bit of core stuff.

The wife is away for today and tomorrow on a course, so it's me versus the kids! Wish me luck!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Conditioning today.

Warm up - x trainer, light o/h squats, skipping, kettle bell halos and round the worlds.

3 tabata kettlebell sessions, each consisting of-

swings/squat to press/clean and snatch/squat to upright row.

2x3 min heavy bag.

ab roller 2 sets of 10

one arm push up plank, 2 x 1 minute.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

yesterday -

A

warm up, then -

dips

5kg 4x8 better than last week

Incline DB bench press

10's 1x8, 15's 1x6, 20's 1x4 22.5 4x8

pull ups, V grip

5kg - 25. Eventually

seated row. wide, parallel grip.

54.5 4x8

Slow front raise with an empty ez bar (don't know what this is called really) 4x10

note - up everything next week


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Today

B

warm up, then -

Ham curls

110 lbs 5x10, supersetted with

reverse db lunges

12.5's 4x8

goblet squats. Down the rack - forgot to do them! Tit.

Arms.

BB curls. 25 kg. reverse 21's x 2

db o'h tricep extension 17.5kg. 2x10

BB curls. drop set. 30 kg x 10, then 25, 20 & 15. To failure each time.

Cable O/H tricep extension. 3 drop sets. 41x10, went down 3 plates each time.

Nice little session (apart from forgetting the goblet squats). Nailed the ham curls, where previously I'v struggled with less weight. Happy with that. It's all grist to the mill, which is to say it's all in the aim of getting my deadlift up. Got a nice pump in my arms too. Thanks for reading!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I think it is deliberately done....forgetting goblet squats that is...not the first time I notice...lol


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

biglbs said:


> I think it is deliberately done....forgetting goblet squats that is...not the first time I notice...lol


you may be right. I need to work on that.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

c

warm up, then -

trap bar deadlifts

70x5,

90x3,

110 2x8 touch and go style.

Then with a narrower stance, 110, 2x5 touch and go.

bench press

40x5

60x3

70 5x5

kettlebell swings

12kg 5x20

stretch. thank you.

Went to see the kids' easter service at our local church this morning. I always expect thunder and forked lightning whenever I set foot inside a church. But I got in ok. Very cute it was too. Thanks for reading!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Flurk a Durk  Monday morning sweep in to say hi and hope you have a great week....I love watching the kids do their plays and shows and stuff. I worked in a primary school for a while and the little 4 year olds doing their thing was hilarious...and when they saw me standing at the back they would do a "special" wave which I used to do with them from the reception desk when they walked past!!! fook! very hilarious...and of course I pretended I didn't have a clue what was going on...lolol.....awweee......

I know they could be little horrors too but when they were being cute they were veww vewwy cute! hahahaha....


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

A (yesterday)

Warm up, then -

Dips (5kg)

4x10. Up from 4x8 last week.

Pull ups, v grip. 5kg

5/4/3/3/3

DB incline bench press

12.5x8,

17.5x6

22.5x4

25's 4x8. Up from 22.5's last week.

Seated row. Parallel grip.

58. 4x8. Up from 54.5 last week.

Slow front raise with 5kg on the bar. 4x10

Good session today. Up on most things. Apart from the pull ups. I really do suck at pull ups! Still, hanging in there (literally). Minging weather here this morning. Off to the gym in a minute for today's instalment. Thanks for reading.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

B

Warm up, then -

Ham Curls 100 (lbs), 5x10

supersetted with

reverse lunges (15's) 4x8

Kettlebell goblet squats

2xdropsets, starting with 24kgx10. 2 drops.

Arms -

Reverse 21's

2 sets @ ez bar + 20kg

Incline o//h db extension.

20kg 2x20

bb curl drop sets

2, starting at 30kg, going to failure each time, 3 drops.

supersetted with

cable oh extension drop sets

2, starting at 49.5. 3 drops.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Is it just me, or is this board gone a bit off the boil lately? There used to be a huge amount of people on here whose comments and opinions I really rated and I was always learning stuff. There seems to be a lot less of them round at the moment and I know it's not because I suddenly know more than everyone else. There's also a much higher amount of what I consider really distasteful opinions and discussions knocking round. I didn't want to post this on the gen con as I don't want to cause a big kerfuffle. Just wondering if it was my imagination. Apart from the people who pop into my journal and whose journals I subscribe to, I never really seek anyone else out on here nowadays. Shame, really.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

It does appear to go like that from time to time mate, the good guys appear to go quiet every now and then and those here to have a joke at anyone's expense but there own get more rowdy now and then, and every so often they both happen at the same time. Im sure it will soon pass


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> It does appear to go like that from time to time mate, the good guys appear to go quiet every now and then and those here to have a joke at anyone's expense but there own get more rowdy now and then, and every so often they both happen at the same time. Im sure it will soon pass


True. I've seen it before.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Yes, the board has gone a bit "eek" recently. I find many of the posts distasteful, but this is an open board and people are free to say what they want. Some of the banter is funny but it does go a bit far at times. I think I've been lucky as bar one or two people the guys are kind to me, on "paper" anyway, if I post stuff, and I think if I got the abuse some of the other ladies did I'd prolly head off elsewhere. I can't be bothered with all that, I just like to train and have a bit of fun here and there.

I think it goes in fits and starts if you know what I mean, trouble brews, people get agitated, then it calms down a bit. I would miss you if you decided to leave Flurkie  I don't mean that in a weird way......anyhow...

Have a great day and hope you are looking forward to a good weekend of eating eggs and being thoroughly exhausted by your children when they are all hyper from too much choccie! hahahaha...


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Bless you. You too, @Flubs. I'm not going anywhere. Just not poking my head above the parapet in gen con very much anymore! x


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Bless you. You too, @Flubs. I'm not going anywhere. Just not poking my head above the parapet in gen con very much anymore! x


I've not looked around gencon for over a year ... just stick to the journals I follow ...


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Greshie said:


> I've not looked around gencon for over a year ... just stick to the journals I follow ...


Wise move.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

C

Warm up. x trainer. mobility stretches, kettlebels.

Trap bar dead lift

70x5

90x3

110x1

120 2x8 touch and go

120 2x5 touch and go with narrower stance

Bench Press

70kg 5x5

heavy bag 3x3 min

I wasn't strong enough to do deadlifts like this a few months ago. definite progress there.

Got a pain in my ribcage. rear left. Been there for a couple of weeks now. Just logging it so I know how long I've had it.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Dirk...your pain may be a rib that has just popped out? I have two that pop out now and again and I have to get the osteopath to jam them back in, lol. He told me that they sit in shallow something or others, a bit like a canoe? Mine come out after deadlifts and sometimes when I'm swing heavier kettlebells. It's not a massive problem apparently, but a bit uncomfortable.

Of course I may be talking out of my arras......its prolly not that at all....but...I hope it's nothing bad....


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

You may be right @Flubs. I was wondering if I've taken a sly dig to my ribs while sparring during krav and not noticed it at the time. It got noticeably worse after deadlifting yesterday. Played havoc with my sleeping last night!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

The pain in my side is pretty bad now. Can't train with it, neither weights nor Krav. Very annoying. Did a circuit of skipping, pull ups and kettle bell tabatas at home yesterday. I'll do the same today. I can't tell if it's a rib or if it's something muscular. It's a bit tender to touch, but not too bad. Grr.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> The pain in my side is pretty bad now. Can't train with it, neither weights nor Krav. Very annoying. Did a circuit of skipping, pull ups and kettle bell tabatas at home yesterday. I'll do the same today. I can't tell if it's a rib or if it's something muscular. It's a bit tender to touch, but not too bad. Grr.


Hey Flurk, the way I can tell if it's my rib popping is that when I breathe in it hurts and feels like an inside stab just under my boob/rib area and I have to catch my breath a bit? The osteo said that would be how I could tell. That is prolly as useful as chocolate fireguard though...durrrr.....

I was wondering if you have maybe twisted a muscle, although you wouldn't have been able to do the swings as it would have been to painful...I still train when my ribs pop but it's more of a high discomfort than an actual "oh my god I have to stop!" sort of thing.

hummmmm..........these things are sent to try us right?......


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi @Flubs. I can feel it when I breathe in, but it's not that painful, which is why I think it may be muscular. I can't do kettle bell swings, I can do goblet squats and squat to upright rows, but swings are too painful. It may be something in the bottom of my right lat, or one of the tiny muscles (they're all tiny on me, I know) connected.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Just a quick mention - if you know of someone who spends a fortune on multivits and OTC remedies, there's a documentary about them which I edited on tv on thursday night. It's called 'The Truth About Medicine" (Or something similar). BBC1 9pm.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Haven't been able to do any lifting or krav maga all week. Been to the gym a couple of times, done some tabata sessions - kettle bell goblet squats, squat to upright row, skipping and mountain climbers, along with numerous 3 min rounds on the bag. I feel like my rib is easing up a bit, but I'm going to take it easy today in the hope that I can get some krav done tmrw, then deadliest on sunday. fingers crossed! lovely day here. Just been for a play in the park with the kids and now cooking up a load of curries - friends coming over for dinner tonight. Have a nice weekend everyone!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

went to train yesterday, but my ribs are still more painful than I thought.

Did some trap bar deadlifts -

70x5

90x3

110x1

120 - 2x8 touch and go

120 - 2x5 touch and go narrow stance

I was going to do some bench press and some kettle bell swings, but the ribs were too sore. Aggravating, but it is getting better. Did some conditioning at home today - kettle bell tabata's, skipping and pull ups. Try the gym again tmrw. Wish me luck!

Also had to go for an MRI yesterday, to do with my Meniere's. That was fun.


----------



## nitricdave (Dec 12, 2014)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Also had to go for an MRI yesterday, to do with my Meniere's. That was fun.


Are they looking for anything in particular ?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

nitricdave said:


> Are they looking for anything in particular ?


I don't know tbh. my consultant suggested it when I told him that I still have vertigo most days, albeit usually very low level.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

yesterday -

Warm up, then -

Dips 4x10

incline db bench press 22.5 4x8

pull ups, hammer grip 5x5

seated row 54.5 4x10

heavy bag 3x3 min rounds

Bit better today. Ribs still sore, but did everything I wanted, albeit with lighter weights. Lovely day here. 1st day back at school for the kids, the youngest of whom was promptly sent straight back home for throwing up. Seems fine though. Think he was just over excited!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Glad to hear your finally on the mend mate. Hope your little one's OK


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Glad to hear your finally on the mend mate. Hope your little one's OK


He's fine mate. Swinging the lead, I reckon.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Yep hope he is ok

I see you are still beating up the old bag... mg:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Yep hope he is ok
> 
> I see you are still beating up the old bag... mg:


A man needs a hobby.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

B

yesterday (I really must try and do these on the day. It's getting confusing)

Warm up, then -

Ham curls 105 (lbs) 5x10 TUT style.

supersetted with

Lunges

2x15kg's 4x16

Goblet squats.

2 drop sets. Starting with 27.5 x 10. 2 drops.

Reverse 21's.

ez bar + 20kg. 2 sets.

supersetted with

DB o/h incline tricep extension.

20kg 2x12

Both these done TUT style, never releasing the tension at either end of the move.

BB Bicep curl.

2 drop sets, starting at 30kg x10. 2 drops.

Supersetted with

O/H cable tricep extension

2 drop sets, starting at 43 (I think) x 12. 2 drops, TUT style.

Bloody knackered at the end of that. Off to krav this evening for the first time in 2 weeks. Rib still a bit sore, but definitely getting better. Tonight may be the test! Have a good day everyone!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

yesterday -

c

warm - x trainer, light o/h squats, goblet squats, stretches, etc.

trap bar deadlift.

70 x 5

90 x 3

110 x 1

120 2 x 8 touch and go

120 2 x 5 touch and go narrow stance

bench press

70 3x5

Had to cut it short again. It's the bench pressing that's hurting my ribs. Not too bad while I'm actually doing the movement, but unracking the bar and sitting up afterwards really highlights it. Still, it's better than it was this time last week, which hopefully means it will be better again this time next week.

Got home and realised it'd run out of whey. I also had no food prepared. It's a bit tricky for me, because I have to follow a salt free diet, so I can't just grab something and scoff it. Ate half an easter egg that was in the fridge. That's ok, right? I mean IIFYM, and all that?


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> yesterday -
> 
> c
> 
> ...


Assuming it was your easter egg to eat ....  :laugh:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Greshie said:


> Assuming it was your easter egg to eat ....  :laugh:


well... :whistling:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

A

warm up - x trainer, bit of light kettle bell stuff.

Dips.

4x10

pull ups.

v grip. 5x5

DB incline bench press

4x8x25's

seated row (unilateral)

4x8x54

core -

ab roller 2x10

supersetted with

plate pushes (18kg kettlebell) 2x12

2x3 min on the heavy bag for good measure.

This is pretty much the same as I did the week before last, so although my rib's still hurting, I think I can get back on track in the gym.

Went to pick up a 32kg kettle bell that I won on ebay. Building up a little collection at home. Now got an 8, 2x12's, 16, 20 and 32. Nice! Thanks for reading.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

B

Warm up, then -

Ham Curls. 110 (lbs) 5x10

supersetted with

DB lunges 17.5's 4x16

DB goblet squats

2 drop sets, starting with 27.5x10. 2 drops.

EZ bar curls. Reverse 21's

20kg x 2 sets

supersetted with

oh incline tricep extension

22.5 2x12

BB curls

2 drop sets, starting with 30kg x12, 2 drops. - 25 & 20

Cable O/H tricep extension

2 drop sets, starting with 43 x 12. 2 drops.

That's about it. Thanks for reading!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

C

Warm up, then-

Trap bar deadlift

70x5

90x3

110x1

130x1 -pb!

150x2 singles another pb!

Bench press

75 5x4

Heavy bag 3x3 min

Great. Short and sweet. I went in with the intention of getting a pb. Wanted to get 1 x 130. Got it and knew I had more, so slapped another couple of half plates on it and got the 2 singles. Very happy with the way the deadlifts are going. Thanks for reading!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

PB :bounce:

Way to go mate, smashed it!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> PB :bounce:
> 
> Way to go mate, smashed it!


cheers mate! I know these aren't particularly big numbers, but they represent a massive increase on where I was a year ago. Very happy.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Well done on the PB  :thumbup1:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Krav yesterday. Conditioning today. I thought my rib was getting better, but it's not. Very sore today. Going to see the doc on wed. Sure it's nothing, but it's been 6 weeks now so just want to make sure.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Krav yesterday. Conditioning today. I thought my rib was getting better, but it's not. Very sore today. Going to see the doc on wed. Sure it's nothing, but it's been 6 weeks now so just want to make sure.


Bloody ribs,mine took 5 months before 100%,but I had pulled into the break and torn chest at same time lol


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Bloody ribs,mine took 5 months before 100%,but I had pulled into the break and torn chest at same time lol


Damn. That's a bit depressing. It's bad today. Stopping me from training again now. Is there anything that they can do, or is it just a waiting game?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Damn. That's a bit depressing. It's bad today. Stopping me from training again now. Is there anything that they can do, or is it just a waiting game?


Mine was a chronic injury as it has torn muscle on pec too,it was nearly in half.....not a lot to help other than peptides and Gh if you wanted,these were the reason mine healed and did not cause long term problems,as I say it had nigh on torn pec in two,i was lucky Tbh..


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Doc says I've got a torn intercostal. Could take another couple of months to heal. Damn. Bit of a blow.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Mine was a chronic injury as it has torn muscle on pec too,it was nearly in half.....not a lot to help other than peptides and Gh if you wanted,these were the reason mine healed and did not cause long term problems,as I say it had nigh on torn pec in two,i was lucky Tbh..


Ouch. Sounds nasty mate.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

at least now you know mate. Get better soon


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Doc says I've got a torn intercostal. Could take another couple of months to heal. Damn. Bit of a blow.


Oh lawwwwd! A couple of months? Phewwwwwww.....poor you...but yes, as BB said, at least you know exactly what it is now. X


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Cheers mates!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Doc says I've got a torn intercostal. Could take another couple of months to heal. Damn. Bit of a blow.


Yes at least you know, and can work 'round it ... a couple of months will soon pass ... still a bit of a downer for you tho'


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

The doctor said it could be 2 months before my inter costal is healed. I can't deadlift with it, so I went to see my strength coach on Friday, and we worked out a programme to enable m ego train around the injury. I've been seeing him for a year now. When I first went to see him I wasn't deadlifting at all, and it wasn't ing before he got me lifting 100kg for reps. The week before last I got 2 at 150kg. So my strength has come on a great deal in that time. With that in mind, I thought I'd try for hypertrophy for a while. Give this body building lark that you're all so keen on a try! I'm doing a 2 day split, training 3 times a week. Day 1 is shoulders, chest and back and I tried it out yesterday, just with pretty light weights to see how my rib felt -

Day 1. Shoulders, chest, back. All done T.U.T. style. Slow with a squeeze.

Warm up, then -

Smith machine press behind head (only as far as the top of the ears)

[email protected]

Incline DB press (only slight incline)

[email protected]'s (up these weights next time)

Machine bench press.

3 sets, rest pause style, starting off with 10 reps @ 40kg (up these weights next time)

Unilateral pull down - One arm at a time, keeping the resting arm under tension.

4 sets of 8 reps per arm at 41kg

Seated row. Wide bar. Leant slightly forward. No movement of torso.

[email protected]

DB pullover. Head off edge of bench.

[email protected] (up this next time).

All went pretty well, though I think I may struggle to get it all in in an hour before work. Time will tell! Spent the rest of the day finishing off decorating the living room. Today the missus is working, so I'm being domesticated, while trying to get all my stuff ready - back at work from tomorrow! It's been 8 weeks without work. Thank god! Thanks for reading!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

2nd part of new programme. Arms and legs.

Warm up, then-

Preacher curls

[email protected]

Dual handle cable push downs. Resting arm under tension.

[email protected] Jesus, these hurt!

Ham curl

[email protected]

Supersetted with

Leg extensions

[email protected]

(Up these both to 3x12 next time)

Leg press

[email protected] don't know the weight. The plate loaded one I normally use was busy. Used the more upright one.

Farmer's walk.

2.5 circuits @ 50kg.

Well, day 2 of new bodybuilding style programme done. Reckon I'll be stage ready in about 12 weeks?. 1st day back at work today. Wish me luck! Thanks for reading.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm sending you mahooooosive buckets of luck for your 1st day back at work...and ouch ouch ouch on the intercostal thing....x


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Conditioning this morning.

3 tabata cycles, consisting of - kettlebell goblet squat to press, skipping, kettlebell squat to upright row and mountain climbers. 2x3 min on heavy bag. Core- roller and various planks. Stretch. Done!

Off to vote, then a chest x ray, just to make sure my chest pains are nothing sinister.

Off to work now. Have a nice day!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hope all goes well with the X-ray x


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Good luck with the x-ray ...


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Flubs said:


> Hope all goes well with the X-ray x





Greshie said:


> Good luck with the x-ray ...


Thanks. Something and nothing, I'm sure


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

this was yesterday -

shoulder warm up, then -

smith machine press behind head

5x10x20kg

db incline press

4x10x22.5's

seated row. wide grip. no leaning back

5x10x47.5

machine bench press

3 rest pause sets, starting at 10x40kg

unilateral cable pull down.

4 sets of 8 per arm. Keeping the resting arm under tension.

41kg last 2 sets I had to do both arms together towards the end.

DB pull over - didn't have time.

I was right last time. I am struggling to get this done in an hour. I'll try doing some super setting next time. Hard day in work, so got home knackered. We've decided to start watching Game of Thrones again right from the beginning as we were a bit confuse by the new series. Very enjoyable it is too! The wife is working al day today until late, so I'm holding the fort, then it's my lad's 5th birthday party tomorrow! Lively weekend ahead. Have a good one, everyone!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Oh, the x-ray was clear, BTW, so it is just a torn intercostal.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> this was yesterday -
> 
> shoulder warm up, then -
> 
> ...


 :thumb: Never thought Id sit down with my wife and children to watch anything that features tits and dragons

Have a great Pary


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Arms and legs

Preacher curls

2x12 20kg on a straight bar

3x12 20 kg ez bar

Tricep cable push downs. Unilateral

18kg 24/24/24/18/16

Ham curls

[email protected] 45

Super setted with

Leg extensions

[email protected] 49

Leg press

160kg 3x15

Db farmers walk. 50kg. 3 circuits. 2 min rest between.

Very tired this morning. It was a very busy weekend. My boy's 5th birthday party yesterday and that was lovely. Off to work now. Thanks for reading!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Upper body

Smith machine press behind head

5x10x25

Db inc bench

5x10x22.5's

Seated row wide grip

5x10x47.5 raise next time.

Machine chest press

3 rest pause sets starting at 10x50kg

Unilateral pull down. Keeping resting arm under tension.

4x16x41. Raise next time.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Not a great training week, last week. Monday and tuesday were fine. Krav on wed night wasn't great. The instructor was away, so the class was taken by 2 junior instructors. There were 2 new lads there and I paired up with one of them for quite a while. Which is the way it goes. We al start somewhere and we all help each other, but I'd always rather train with someone who knew more than me! Anyway I got home and one of my daughters was ill so we were up all night. Didn't train thurs morning, but was still knackered friday. went to the gym at 6am, only to realise I'd left my shirt at home (I normally get showered and changed at the gym and go straight to work), so that buggered up training then. Got scaffolding outside my house now and am going to spend the weekend up it painting the house. I think I'll just pretend this week hasn't happened on Monday morning!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Not a great training week, last week. Monday and tuesday were fine. Krav on wed night wasn't great. The instructor was away, so the class was taken by 2 junior instructors. There were 2 new lads there and I paired up with one of them for quite a while. Which is the way it goes. We al start somewhere and we all help each other, but I'd always rather train with someone who knew more than me! Anyway I got home and one of my daughters was ill so we were up all night. Didn't train thurs morning, but was still knackered friday. went to the gym at 6am, only to realise I'd left my shirt at home (I normally get showered and changed at the gym and go straight to work), so that buggered up training then. Got scaffolding outside my house now and am going to spend the weekend up it painting the house. I think I'll just pretend this week hasn't happened on Monday morning!


Tip:- don't step back to admire your work :thumb:

Use the horizontal scaffolding poles for a quick pullups and chin up session 

Rather you than me though, hate heights


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Greshie said:


> Tip:- don't step back to admire your work :thumb:
> 
> Use the horizontal scaffolding poles for a quick pullups and chin up session
> 
> Rather you than me though, hate heights


So do I! And I had to put the bloody scaff tower up! By myself!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Greshie said:


> Tip:- *don't step back to admire your work* :thumb:
> 
> Use the horizontal scaffolding poles for a quick pullups and chin up session
> 
> Rather you than me though, hate heights


 :lol:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

I haven't been that scared for a long time. Didn't mind the painting bit, but putting the tower up and taking it down wasn't for me.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Well, this has been an interesting week. On top of my torn intercostal (which made it very painful to cough), I got a chest infection. Oh, the irony! It's been coming on for a few weeks, but I think last week painting the outside of the house brought it along nicely. I think age is catching up with me. Haven't trained all week. On antibiotics, and it seems to have nearly cleared up today. So went to the gym and did a light leg session.

Trap bar deadlifts

70x5

90x3

110x1

130 3x3

leg extensions

49.5 3x12

supersetted with

ham curls

45 3x12

Farmers walk

50kg 2 circuits

that'll do. still coughing! I'm going to leave it a few days now. Do some Krav on wed eve, then an upper body sesh thurs or fri. Thanks for reading.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Good Grief !

Hope you feel better for the rest mate


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Good Grief !
> 
> Hope you feel better for the rest mate


Thanks mate. Day 6 of antibiotics today and it hasn't quite cleared up, but feeling a lot better than this time last week


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Hadn't realised it had been so long since you last posted.

Are you OK Mate?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Awwwwwwwwweeeeeee.....he bet me to it...humph! Hey dirk mcquirk....sending hugs through the ether....hope all is well....x


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Flubs said:


> Awwwwwwwwweeeeeee.....he bet me to it...humph! Hey dirk mcquirk....sending hugs through the ether....hope all is well....x





BestBefore1989 said:


> Hadn't realised it had been so long since you last posted.
> 
> Are you OK Mate?


Aw, thanks, you two. been a bit of a difficult few months. I had my rib injury, then I got a chest infection to complement it. So that was a nice combination, went on for ages too. We had some problems with my disabled daughter and then I had a big bust up with a family member. Added to all this, work has been mental. Been working on 'george clarke's shed of the year' and been really up against it. The long and short of all this is that my training has taken a real hit. But not to worry. The last few weeks I've been back in the gym, just doing conditioning stuff. I've finished work for a few weeks. Going to see my strength coach next week to get myself back on track, then I'm off on holiday next friday. So expect to see this journal being updated again in about 3 weeks time. Thanks for your concern! I'll catch up with yours again, when I can find them!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Oi oi dirk McFlirk. I'm really really glad you are on the mend. I wondered often how you were but didn't want to be some sorta stalker.....sorry to hear the poop news but great you are heading back up the ladder. Take your time, post when you're ready but havanugg...(((((((((((((((((((())))))))))))))))

take care mister...xx


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

> Aw, thanks, you two. been a bit of a difficult few months. I had my rib injury, then I got a chest infection to complement it. So that was a nice combination, went on for ages too. We had some problems with my disabled daughter and then I had a big bust up with a family member. Added to all this, work has been mental. Been working on 'george clarke's shed of the year' and been really up against it. The long and short of all this is that my training has taken a real hit. But not to worry. The last few weeks I've been back in the gym, just doing conditioning stuff. I've finished work for a few weeks. Going to see my strength coach next week to get myself back on track, then I'm off on holiday next friday. So expect to see this journal being updated again in about 3 weeks time. Thanks for your concern! I'll catch up with yours again, when I can find them!


Good to see you back and glad to hear you are ok 

Have a great holiday :thumbup1:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Greshie said:


> Good to see you back and glad to hear you are ok
> 
> Have a great holiday :thumbup1:


Thanks, Ian.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Back off holiday and back in the gym!

For the next couple of weeks I'm going to keep it pretty light and concentrate on getting my conditioning back.

So, today -

A

Warm up

Sumo deadlift high pulls - 40kg 5x8

Standing single arm db press 12.5kg 5x8

v grip chins 5x5

ab roller wheel 4x 1 below failure.

stretches, foam roller.

that's it. I'm going to have a very light programme for about 3 weeks then get back to something resembling normal training.

On a side note - does anyone know how to make followed content disappear from your 'followed content' section, once you've read it? Still getting my head around the new site.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

yesterday -

Parallel grip D/B bench press 17.5 4x10

inc. db row 20 4x10

single leg squat 4x10


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Bit of a warm up and some mobility work to start today, then -

Single arm standing db presses

12.5 5x8

Sumo deadliest high pull

40 5x8

v grip chins

5x5

Ab roller

4x12

foam roller.

! more week of this light 'wake up' work, then back in the trap bar, methinks.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Sumo "deadliest" high pull? Bloopin' 'ell!!! Sounds like you need danger money for that one..


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

it's my middle name, @Flubs.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Parallel grip db bench 4x10x17.5's

Incline db row 4x10x17.5's

single leg squats 4x20x20kg


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

did some conditioning over the weekend - kettle bell turkish get ups, then tabata style sessions. Krav Maga on Monday night. Today -

warm up, then -

sumo deadlift high pull 40kg 5x8

single arm standing db press 12.5 5x8

v grip chin ups 5x5

and, out... keeping it short and sweet for one more week!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

conditioning today -

warm up - x trainer, light kettle bells (halos & round the worlds), mobility stretches.

ketlebell turkish get up - 10kg 10 each side.

3xtabatas

tabata 1 - skipping, kettle bell swings 10kg, mountain climbers, kettle bell goblet squat 18kg

tabata 2 - kettle bell clean and snatch 10 kg, skipping kettle bell squat to upright row 24kg, mountain climbers

tabata 3 - same as 2.

heavy bag. 3x3 minute rounds.

stretches.

Home.

supposed to be going camping tomorrow. It's taken us months to co-ordinate someone to look after my disabled daughter (she really doesn't do camping). My sister in law is coming up from Bournemouth, and my mother in law is helping her, and the other 2 kids are bouncing off the walls with excitement. It's very rare we can do stuff like this. Weather forecast? Thunderstorms, flash flooding and hail. Ho hum.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

at least the kids will be able to make mud pies :thumb


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Loathe camping .... I need indoor plumbing and comfortable beds at all times!

Hope you have fun though!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Right. I'm back on it. Just a quick recap. Spent a lot of the last 15/16 months working on my deadliest, with the help of a strength coach. Went from not deadlifting at all, cos of back problems, to a 150kg trap bar deadliest for 1 rep, which made me very happy. Then I got a chest injury, followed bu a chest infection, family problems, etc., which all led to me being out for a few months. Went to see my coach a few weeks ago and he put me on a short programme to get me back into it. Went to see him again yesterday. Did some deadlifting with him and got 150 again. So very happy with that. We worked out a new programme and I'm starting again with the deadlifting. I'm back at work on Monday, which means I'm more time poor, but actually helps me with the discipline, so onwards and upwards. I have a goal - 180kg for 1 rep. Wish me luck!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Right. I'm back on it. Just a quick recap. Spent a lot of the last 15/16 months working on my deadliest, with the help of a strength coach. Went from not deadlifting at all, cos of back problems, to a 150kg trap bar deadliest for 1 rep, which made me very happy. Then I got a chest injury, followed bu a chest infection, family problems, etc., which all led to me being out for a few months. Went to see my coach a few weeks ago and he put me on a short programme to get me back into it. Went to see him again yesterday. Did some deadlifting with him and got 150 again. So very happy with that. We worked out a new programme and I'm starting again with the deadlifting. I'm back at work on Monday, which means I'm more time poor, but actually helps me with the discipline, so onwards and upwards. I have a goal - 180kg for 1 rep. Wish me luck!


what's your body weight mate? from the looks of your avi your close to pulling twice your bodyweight already


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> what's your body weight mate? from the looks of your avi your close to pulling twice your bodyweight already


I'm fatter than that at the moment mate! I'm 90-91kg at the mo. I was about 82 there.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> I'm fatter than that at the moment mate! I'm 90-91kg at the mo. I was about 82 there.


so your still pulling over 1.5 times your body weight. :thumb:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> so your still pulling over 1.5 times your body weight. :thumb:


I never thought of it like that. Thanks!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

B

Warm up, then

dips, feet forward

18 reps. not all at once

Flat db bench press

15's 3x20

seated row, wide grip

34 4x15

BB upright row

3x15x27.5

I'll tell you what. Doing dips with your feet forward is a whole new ball game! Should have done a bit of stretching and foam rolling, etc, but was pushed for time. Back to work tomorrow after a few weeks off. Ho Hum. Ah well. Time for a last couple of glasses of wine before discipline recommences tomorrow.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Dips with kegs forward? What do you mean? You have your legs up on a bar or something?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Flubs said:


> Dips with kegs forward? What do you mean? You have your legs up on a bar or something?


No. Just with my legs straight and feet facing forwards as opposed to having my knees bent and my feet slightly behind me.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> No. Just with my legs straight and feet facing forwards as opposed to having my knees bent and my feet slightly behind me.


I can report that I gave this a go tonight and I...well...ummm.....just kinda slid in a downward motion...sososoooooooo....yes.....I did dip! I just couldn't un dip? Lol...phew, too hard for me...and I'm not that good at dips to start with...you must be very fit methinks....


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Flubs said:


> I can report that I gave this a go tonight and I...well...ummm.....just kinda slid in a downward motion...sososoooooooo....yes.....I did dip! I just couldn't un dip? Lol...phew, too hard for me...and I'm not that good at dips to start with...you must be very fit methinks....


No. I found it hard! You're right. The dipping bit is easy. It's the undipping that gets you


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

A

Warm up - ketttlebells body weight squats

Trap bar deadlifts.

2x3x130 1x8x110

Body weight chins

5/4/3/3/3

Leg press

170 4x20 (up this next time)

Bb bicep curls

20kg 2 x reverse 21's

Back to work this week. 2 days defined by equipment break downs and hideous weather. Back to life!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

(yesterday)

B

Warm up, x trainer, light shoulder stuff

Dips, feet forward

6/6/6 - put some weight on these next week

DB bench

15's 3x20

upright row

27.5 3x15

wide grip seated row

34 4x15

triceps for finisher

rope push down

3 drop sets

Doesn't look like much, but I'm feeling it this morning! Ate well all week. Cutting out the alcohol now, except for a couple (or 3) of glasses of wine on Friday and Saturday. Aiming for about 300o cals p.d.. I'm carrying too much body fat at the moment for me to be comfortable with. Not obsessing about it, but if I eat clean and stick to 3000 kcals I reckon that will start to come down without having too much of a negative impact on my lifting.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Yesterday -

Conditioning

warm up - x trainer, light kettle bells, etc

kettle bell turkish get ups 2x10

3 tabata's, consisting of - kettle bell swings, kettle bell goblet squats, kettle bell squat to upright row, skipping, and mountain climbers.

3x3minutes on heavy bag

today -

Warm up - ketttlebells body weight squats

Trap bar deadlifts.

2x3x130 1x8x110

Body weight chins

5/4/3/3/3

Leg press

170 4x20

Isn't the weather hideous? Thanks for reading!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Friday

B

Warm up, x trainer, light shoulder stuff

Dips, feet forward bodyweight + 5kg

6/6/6

DB bench

17.5's 3x15

upright row

30kg 3x15

wide grip seated row

34 4x15

triceps for finisher

o/h rope extension starting at 46

3 drop sets


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

A

Warm up - x trainer. body weight squats, some light kettle bell stuff, lunges

trap bar dead lift

130 1x3 135 1x3 115 1x8

chins. v grip. body weight + 5kg

18 (eventually!)

leg press

190 4x20

biceps finisher

20kg. 3xreverse 21's.

(Good 1.5hr Krav Maga session yesterday, too. Sore elbows today!)

Thanks for reading


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Reverse 21s....eeeooouuuffffff.....ouch!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Flubs said:


> Reverse 21s....eeeooouuuffffff.....ouch!


I know. They are the devil's work.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

yesterday -

B

warm up

DB bench press 17.5's 3x17

wide grip seated row 37.5 4x15

dips feet forward, bodyweight + 7.5 5/5/5/3

upright row wider grip 30 3x15


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

A

Warm up - ketttlebells body weight squats

Trap bar deadlifts.

2x135 8x115

Body weight +5kg chins

5/4/3/3/3

Leg press

200 4x20

Finisher - Bb bicep curls

25kg 2 x reverse 21's

Good session, but it's hard deadlifting at 6 in the morning! It's the wife's birthday tmrw, so I'll miss krav. Back in the gym on Sunday. Thanks for reading.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

B

Warm up, x trainer.

db bench press

17.5's 20/17/17

Seated row. Wide grip.

37.5. 4x15

Dips, feet forward.

Body weight + 10kg 5/5/4/4/3

Upright row. Wide grip.

30kg. 3x15

Finisher - triceps push downs

2x dropsets. Starting @ 49.5x20. 2 drops.

Off to work now. Trains all cancelled so had to drive to next town and pay £11 to park there. Good start to the week. Thanks for reading!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

A

Warm up - ketttlebells body weight squats

Trap bar deadlifts.

2x3x135, 1x8x115

Body weight +5kg chins

5/4/3/3/3

Leg press

210 4x20

I usually do some kind of bicep work as a finisher on this day, but pushed for time today so skipped it. Otherwise happy. Going to try for an extra 5kg on the deads on Sunday. Have a nice day everyone


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

B

Warm up, x trainer.

db bench press

17.5's 3x20

Upper limit of my rep range for this. Up the weight next time.

Seated row. Wide grip.

37.5. 4x15

Up the weight next time

Dips, feet forward.

Body weight + 10kg 5/5/5/3

Upright row. Wide grip.

32.5. 3x15

Up 2.5 from last time.

Finisher - triceps push downs

2x dropsets. Starting @ 49.5x20. 2 drops.

I feel like I'm in a groove at the moment with my training. Always a nice place to be, especially after recent injuries. The wife is working both days this weekend. As a result I won't get to Krav Maga. Plan is to get a sneaky conditioning session in tmrw then hopefully deadlift on Sunday, with an extra 5k on the bar. Off to work now. Hey ho! Thanks for reading. Have a nice Friday everyone.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey there quirk mcflirkettie.........

its discoooooooooooo niiiiiiiiiiiiigggghhhhhhttttt.........and in line with my usual refined tastes....I'm setting the night off with you my friend......

Have a great weekend! X


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Flubs said:


> Hey there quirk mcflirkettie.........
> 
> its discoooooooooooo niiiiiiiiiiiiigggghhhhhhttttt.........and in line with my usual refined tastes....I'm setting the night off with you my friend......
> 
> Have a great weekend! X


Ha ha! You nutter, @Flubs. Thanks!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Saturday

Conditioning

Warm up

Kettlebell turkish get up

2x20

Tabata x 2 - skipping, kettlebell squat to upright row, mountain climbers, kettlebell goblet squats, kettlebell swings and kettlebell clean and snatch.

2x3 minutes heavy bag. Punch combo's, kicks, elbows, knees (and toes, knees and toes...)


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

A

Trap bar deadlift

4x70

30x90

2x110

1x130

2x3x140

1x8x115

Pull ups hammer grip

Body weight+5 kg

5/4/3/3/3

Leg press 4x20x210

Life kind of got in the way over the weekend so couldn't get to the gym on Sunday to get the 140's as planned. I also got stuck in work late last night, so couldn't get to krav. However, that did mean I was ok to go to the gym this morning. So I did and got the 2x140 I was hoping for. Every cloud!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Your going to be smashing that 180Kg goal out the part in no time mate :thumb:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Your going to be smashing that 180Kg goal out the part in no time mate :thumb:


Fingers crossed! Little by little, though


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

B

Warm up, x trainer.

db bench press

20's 3x15

I have a suspicion I actually did 4 sets. Which would explain why I didn't have the time (or the strength) to do a triceps finisher today 

Seated row. Wide grip.

41 4x15

Dips, feet forward.

Body weight + 10kg 5/5/5/5

Upright row. Wide grip.

32.5. 3x15

All good! Off to work now. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

You had a suspicion you did fouuuuuuuurrrrrr sets? Hurrr hurrrr.....show off you.....  ...


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Flubs said:


> You had a suspicion you did fouuuuuuuurrrrrr sets? Hurrr hurrrr.....show off you.....  ...


counting isn't my strong point


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Trap bar deadlift

4x70

30x90

2x110

1x130

2x3x140

1x8x115

Pull ups hammer grip

Body weight+5 kg

5/4/3/3/3

Leg press

2x20x210

2x20x220


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

I haven't kept up with my log in the last 2 weeks, so here goes -

The week before this I didn't train. I had a manic week in work and a stinking cold. This week, still got a cold but have trained twice as follows -

Monday -

a

Trap bar deadlift

4x70

30x90

2x110

1x130

2x3x140

1x8x115

Pull ups hammer grip

Body weight+5 kg

5/4/3/3/3

Leg press

2x20x210

2x20x220

Tuesday -

B

Warm up, x trainer.

db bench press

20's 3x15

Seated row. Wide grip.

41 4x15

Dips, feet forward.

Body weight + 10kg 5/5/5/5

Upright row. Wide grip.

32.5. 1x15, 1x11 (fail) 1x14 (fail)

Finishers - tricep pushdowns

2 drop sets, starting at 49.5x12 2 drops.

Still feeling a bit ropey with the cold (bored of it now). But going to drag myself in there later on!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Nothing worse than being under the weather ! hope it clears up soon!


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

@DirkMcquickly hi mate, sorry to read a out your menieres. I've jumped to the final post after reading your 1st one. Someone may have already posted this so I apologise if it's already been mentioned.

Stress!!!!! My Dad got Menieres about 18 years ago. He's a builder by trade. He had 2 massive jobs on. I worked for him. One day, he comes and asks me to drive him home. I knew something was up because he's someone who likes to always be the driver. He asked me drive slow so I drive at 30mph, sometimes dropping to 25 mph. He's holding on to the side of the door like he's hanging off a 200 foot ledge.

Every pot hole I hit (not on purpose) rattled his whole body. He looked half pissed walking up the pathway. When he suffered these attacks, he'd go to bed for 3 hours. He's wake up looking like he'd been on a drink bender. Tired round the eyes and drowsy. He'd feel much better though.

Very debilitating. All of a sudden is have to drive him home. Pretty damn dangerous as well if he's working on scaffold or a roof.

I firmly believe it's stress related. Have you been to GP? If your answered this I apologise again. I'll go through your posts later today. Hope you feel better soon mate.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

bjaminny said:


> @DirkMcquickly hi mate, sorry to read a out your menieres. I've jumped to the final post after reading your 1st one. Someone may have already posted this so I apologise if it's already been mentioned.
> 
> Stress!!!!! My Dad got Menieres about 18 years ago. He's a builder by trade. He had 2 massive jobs on. I worked for him. One day, he comes and asks me to drive him home. I knew something was up because he's someone who likes to always be the driver. He asked me drive slow so I drive at 30mph, sometimes dropping to 25 mph. He's holding on to the side of the door like he's hanging off a 200 foot ledge.
> 
> ...


Hi Mate. Thanks for your post. Yeah, that's classic meniere's symptoms. I have seen my gp, and I'm under the care of a specialist, too. I'm on medication and follow a salt free diet. This combination seems to be keeping the worst in check. I've gone deaf in one ear and I have constant tinnitus and vertigo every day (though mostly low level. But no big attacks for a year and a half now. The triggers seem to be different for different people. My mother had an attack out of the blue last week. She was diagnosed 40 years ago, but has only has 3 attacks in that time! Hope your dad's ok. Was he able to carry on working?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ooooooooohhhhhh. Here you arrrrrrrrre! You busy boy! Humph...

you dont wriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiite

you don't caaaaaaaaaaallllllllllllllll....... 

Hey you, hope all is ok, x


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Hi Mate. Thanks for your post. Yeah, that's classic meniere's symptoms. I have seen my gp, and I'm under the care of a specialist, too. I'm on medication and follow a salt free diet. This combination seems to be keeping the worst in check. I've gone deaf in one ear and I have constant tinnitus and vertigo every day (though mostly low level. But no big attacks for a year and a half now. The triggers seem to be different for different people. My mother had an attack out of the blue last week. She was diagnosed 40 years ago, but has only has 3 attacks in that time! Hope your dad's ok. Was he able to carry on working?


No worries dude. Yeah, he's ok now. Deaf in one ear. Bearing in mind that this happened when he was about 55 It was for a period of about 5-6 years. My Dad is pretty old school and rigid in his ways. Nothing wrong with that, of course......that is until you become powerless over something like menieres.

Good to hear your symptoms have lessened mate. Hope this continues for you


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Flubs said:


> Ooooooooohhhhhh. Here you arrrrrrrrre! You busy boy! Humph...
> 
> you dont wriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiite
> 
> ...


Hi Flubs! I know. I'm a bad boy. Truth is, I knew, when I wrote a few weeks ago, that my training was going well, that I was asking for trouble. I then came down with a cold, which then turned into sinusitis. I was ill for 3 blooming' weeks! Anyway, getting back into it this week. More to come (along with visits to everyone else's logs) later...


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

welcome back mate, sorry to hear you've been poorly


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> welcome back mate, sorry to hear you've been poorly


Cheers mate. Just a bit of man flu. Nothing a bit of attention and being fussed over by the missus wouldn't have cured. Which is why it lasted 3 weeks


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

So, as mentioned above, I had a nasty cold and sinusitis for 3 weeks, which put me out of training mostly. I did get one session in with my coach. During which I got 3x150 for my trap bar deadlift and 1x160. Both pb's! So we've tweaked my programme and I'm aiming for a double bodyweight (180) x1 before christmas. so today -

a

warmup, then -

trapbar deadlift.

5x70

3x90

2x110

1x130

1x4x140 continuous tension style

back off set - 1x15x100 (jesus)

pull ups. v grip. bodyweigh + 5kg

5/4/3/3/3

leg press

4x20x220

Only 3 exercises, but nice mix of strength work and volume. Back on it now!

Thanks for reading.

PS. If anyone is interested in planes and such like, there's a documentary I cut on BBC2 on Sunday night at 9. About the RAF display teams. You might enjoy it!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

B

Warm up, x trainer.

db bench press

20's 3x15

Seated row. Wide grip.

41 3x15

NB - Should have been 4 sets, but a bit pushed for time

Dips

Body weight + 10kg 5/5/5/5

Upright row. Wide grip.

30kg 3x15

All good! Off to work now. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

supposed to be deadlifting and legs today, but my knee has been hurting the past few days, so I'm going to have the morning off. See how it feels tmrw.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

knee still sore, so i just did a bit of a back session. i'll give my knee a rest for a few more days.

Warm up, then =

Pull ups. V grip. Body weight + 10kg

5/4/3/3/3

T-bar rows

15kgx12

20kgx10

30kgx8

35kg 3x5

BB bicep curl

25kg 2x reverse 21's

That's it. Not much, but better than nothing.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Wise to listen to your body, better to ease off for a couple of workouts than hurt yourself and cost yourself a month in recovery


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Wise to listen to your body, better to ease off for a couple of workouts than hurt yourself and cost yourself a month in recovery


exactly mate. been there before


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

B

Warm up, x trainer.

db bench press

20's 3x16

Seated row. Wide grip.

44.5 3x10

Dips

Body weight + 11.25 kg 5/5/5/5

Upright row. Wide grip.

30kg 3x15

Tricep push downs

3 drop sets.

[email protected] 3 drops

[email protected] 3 drops.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

knee still sore, so still no deadlifting.

pull ups. v grip. bodyweight + 10 kg

5/4/3/3/3

t bar row

50kg 3x5

bicep curls 25kg

reverse 21's x3

hanging leg raises

vertical plate push


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

B

Warm up.

db bench press

20's 3x17

Seated row. Wide grip.

44.5 4x15

Dips

Body weight + 11.25 kg 5/5/5/5 put more weight on next time

Upright row. Wide grip.

30kg 3x15

10 min foam roller and stretching

Went to see a Physio on Monday about my knee. It's not too serious. Small swelling under the kneecap. I've twisted it slightly. He reckoned maybe doing leg presses or Krav Maga. Anyway, he gave me a bit of acupuncture with electrodes on the needles. Felt a lot better Tuesday morning. He gave me some exercises to do with my leg and told me to foam roller my quad. Said it was ok to start trying to put weight on it again whenever I liked. Did some body weight squats as part of my warm up this morning and they were fine. So, confident I can start deadlifting again pretty soon. Thanks for reading. Enjoy your day!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> B
> 
> Warm up.
> 
> ...


Thats shocking ! :lol:

glad to hear your OK mate


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thats shocking ! :lol:
> 
> glad to hear your OK mate


groan  cheers mate


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Warm up, including body weight squats and kettlebell sumo deadlifts.

Pull ups. V grip. Body weight + 10kg

5/4/3/3/3

T bar rows

10x20

7x40

3x3x60

Trap bar deadlifts

5x70

4x90

3x110

Light and easy. Feeling my way back into deadlifting. Knee felt OK. Krav Maga tmrw morning, so hopefully if my knee is still ok in a few days I should be able to get back to proper training


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Crikey! We're all going down with bad knees at the mo, lawwwwd.....lol....right bunch of old farts... :lol:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Flubs said:


> Crikey! We're all going down with bad knees at the mo, lawwwwd.....lol....right bunch of old farts... :lol:


I know. I noticed that, too. It's all the rage.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

it's so mental in our house at the weekends that I had to get up at 6 this morning if I was to stand any chance of getting to the gym. And I still ran out of time!

Warm up, x trainer, light kettle bell stuff.

DB bench press.

20's. 3x20.

Wide grip sweated row.

44.5. 4x15

dips

body weight + 12.5 4x5

Supposed to do upright rows, but ran out of time, as my missus had to take the boy to swimming, so I had to get back for the other 2. Carried on at home with kettle bells at home, though

kettlebell upright row.

20kg x 10

24kg x 7

32 kg 3x10.

Phew! Busy morning. And then it just got busier. 8 o'c;oak now and we've just sat down. Ah well. I'll be back in work tomorrow. Thanks for reading!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Warm up - X trainer. Light kettlebells. Body weight squats. Glute bridge.

Trap bar dead lift

5x70

3x90

2x110

3x3x130

Pull ups hammer grip body weight+ 10kg

5/4/3/3/3

T bar row

3x5x50

Face pulls

3x 10

Knee seems to be holding up ok as I'm easing my way back into the deadlifts.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

B

Warm up.

db bench press

22.5's 3x15

Seated row. Wide grip.

44.5 4x15

Dips

Body weight + 12.5 kg 5/5/5/5

Upright row. Wide grip.

30kg 3x15

10 min foam roller and stretching


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

A

Trap bar deadlift

5x70

4x90

3x110

2x130

3x140

5x110

Pull ups hammer grip

Body weight+10kg

5/4/3/3/3

T bar row

3x5x50

Biceps curls

Ez bar+20

2x reverse 21's

Cable bicep curls

1 drop set don't know the weight

So, back up to working weight with the deadlifts. Ramp up the back off set next time and I'm back on track. I originally hoped to get a 1rm of double body weight (180) before Xmas (I got 160 about 6 weeks ago). But my knee injury has put me back at least a month. End of January it is, then! Saw the Physio again on Monday. Knee's pretty much back to normal now. Thanks for reading!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

At least you are training ... end of January will soon be here !


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Greshie said:


> At least you are training ... end of January will soon be here !


yes, that's true. This year has whizzed by somehow.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

B

Warm up.

db bench press

22.5's 3x15

Seated row. Wide grip.

44.5 4x15

Dips

Body weight + 13.75kg 5/5/5/5

Upright row. Wide grip.

35kg 3x15

Tricep push down

2 drop sets, starting at 49.5. 3 drops

B

Warm up.

db bench press

22.5's 3x15

Seated row. Wide grip.

44.5 4x15

Dips

Body weight + 13.75kg 5/5/5/5

Upright row. Wide grip.

35kg 3x15

Tricep push down

2 drop sets, starting at 49.5. 3 drops


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

A

Trap bar deadlift

5x70

4x90

3x110

2x130

3x140

5x120

5x110

5x90

5x70

Pull ups hammer grip

Body weight+10kg

5/4/3/3/3

Leg press

4x15x170


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

B

Warm up.

db bench press

22.5's 15/15/14 (failure)

Seated row. Wide grip.

47.5 4x15

Dips

Body weight + 15kg 5/5/4/4

Bit of a shortened session today after someone in the gym bent my ear for 10 min. Grr. Disappointed at failing on the last rep of the bench press, as I got all 15 last week. But upped the weight on the rows and dips, so all is not lost! Seeing my coach on Sunday for a programme tweek, in light of my recent knee injury. Looking forward to the weekend. Krav Maga tmrw. Thanks for reading!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Gawwwwd, it's so annoying when you just want to train and you get a garbler! I like to chat but when I'm training, not a word....I just like to get on with it. Poor you....but....great session there dirkster. X


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Flubs said:


> Gawwwwd, it's so annoying when you just want to train and you get a garbler! I like to chat but when I'm training, not a word....I just like to get on with it. Poor you....but....great session there dirkster. X


 Cheers Flubs


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

A

Warm up

Pec deck 110 3x15

Bench press 60 5x5

High incline db press 12.5's 3x15

Supersetted with

Lat raises 7.5's 3x15

Dips 2x10

Supersetted with

Tricep pushdowns 2x11 (1 before failure)

This is the first day of a new programme. My recent knee injury and my Krav Maga training moving nights necessitated some tweaking of my programme. 3 day split now, a bit more of a body building feel to it. Couldn't believe how weak I was by the time I got to the incline press! This was actually supposed to be 3 sets of 20, so I'll use an even lower weight next week. I'll go into the fitness studio and see if they've got any little pink ones. ?


----------



## methatswho (Dec 8, 2015)

Flubs said:


> Gawwwwd, it's so annoying when you just want to train and you get a garbler! I like to chat but when I'm training, not a word....I just like to get on with it. Poor you....but....great session there dirkster. X


 Sorry to butt in on your journal but I have a tip for dealing with chatterboxes. I use FitNotes (there's a bunch of similar apps)on my phone to tick off my sets. It can be configured to start the rest timer as you tick off a set. There's an older chap who is often in the gym on some of my training days. I get the impression he is a bit lonely and the gym might be a lot of his social interaction so I don't begrudge chatting with him but I don't want it to interfere with my training. He's kind of latched on to me as often most of the other people there are much younger. I find the honk from my phone when my rest time is up between sets or exercises to be a way to cut him off without being a dick to him. When working endurance I do similar by having intervals and zones announced on my watch/hrm


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> A
> 
> Warm up
> 
> ...


 That's often the way when you've had some time off. The good news is most of your strength will return very quickly


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

methatswho said:


> Sorry to butt in on your journal but I have a tip for dealing with chatterboxes. I use FitNotes (there's a bunch of similar apps)on my phone to tick off my sets. It can be configured to start the rest timer as you tick off a set. There's an older chap who is often in the gym on some of my training days. I get the impression he is a bit lonely and the gym might be a lot of his social interaction so I don't begrudge chatting with him but I don't want it to interfere with my training. He's kind of latched on to me as often most of the other people there are much younger. I find the honk from my phone when my rest time is up between sets or exercises to be a way to cut him off without being a dick to him. When working endurance I do similar by having intervals and zones announced on my watch/hrm


 That's a handy tip! I think I'll get that app. Cheers!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

B

Seated row (arse back, leaning forward, just pull to knees)

41.5 4x12

Chins (reduced ROM)

4x4

Rear delt fly

3x15 (can't remember the weight. 22.5?)

Preacher curls ez bar + 20 2x12

supersetted with

reverse curls ez bar +10 2x12

Stretching, blah blah blah. Thanks for reading!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

C

Warm up - x trainer, some ketllebell stuff

Bird dogs 2x10

Glute bridge 2x10

back extensions 1x10

Trap bar d/l

5x70

3x90

2x110

1x130

1x5x140

1x10x110

4 sets of Step ups to finish

Had a surprise 2 days off work, which has been nice! This is the 3rd day of my new programme. As well as the obvious deadlifting, I'm concentrating on glute work. All going well so far! Have a nice weekend everyone.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

A

Warm up

Pec deck 110 3x15

Bench press 60 5x5

High incline db press 10's 3x20

Supersetted with

Lat raises 7.5's 3x15

Dips 2x10

Supersetted with

Tricep pushdowns 49.5 2x15

Off to work now. Last Wednesday of work for the year! I finish on Friday. Yippee!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Lucky for some ... I'm off from Christmas Eve to boxing Day ... back to work on the 27th... such is retail!!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Greshie said:


> Lucky for some ... I'm off from Christmas Eve to boxing Day ... back to work on the 27th... such is retail!!


 Then you won't be happy to hear that I actually finished a day early! I'm all done now!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

B (this was yesterday)

Warm up

Seated row, leaning forward 41 4x12

v grip pull ups 4/4/4/4

rear delt fly 22.5 3x15

preacher curls 20kg 2x12

supersetted with

reverse curls 10kg 2x12

pushed for time for this. got the whole lot done in 40 min. A record!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

C (today)

warm up

Bird dogs 2x10

glute bridges 2x10

back ext 1x10

trap bar deadlift

70 x 5

90 x 3

110 x 2

130 x 1

150 x 3

110 x 10

150kg is a new working weight for me with these. My form wasn't great as a result. Quite rounded upper back on the way up. Going to stick at this weight for a while and work on that. I'll increase the back off set in the meantime. thanks for reading!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

(yesterday)

Conditioning

Warm up - xtrainer, bodyweight squats, light kettle bell halo's, round the worlds, swings, goblet squats.

Kettlebell turkish get up - 2 sets of 20 (10 each side)

tabata x 3 sessions - 1 - kettlebell swings, skipping, goblet squats, mountain climbers

2 - kettle bell clean and snatch (switching arms), skipping, kettle bell sumo squat to upright row, mountain climbers

3 - as session 1.

Heavy bag. 3x3 min rounds.

Straight legged hanging leg raises. 2x15

No Krav for the next couple of weeks, so I'm going to get in a few sessions like this.

Meniere's wise, it's been pretty good the last couple of months. As ever, constant tinnitus, fluctuating hearing loss and mild vertigo at some point during the day, but no big attacks. Also started to introduce small amount of salt back into my diet without any noticeable effect.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

got to say, I'm hating this new layout. I just want my 'content I follow" stream to show the last new post in threads I've posted in. Not every single post since I was last here. And the edit settings in the 'edit this stream' section are just impenetrable. what a load of vague, ambiguous terms!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> got to say, I'm hating this new layout. I just want my 'content I follow" stream to show the last new post in threads I've posted in. Not every single post since I was last here. And the edit settings in the 'edit this stream' section are just impenetrable. what a load of vague, ambiguous terms!


 Quite agree.........


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

A

Warm up - x trainer, shoulder mobility stuff

Pec deck 110 3x15 - do 3x17 next time

Bench press 60 3x5, 65 2x5 - make these all 65 next time

High incline db press 10's 3x20

Supersetted with

Lat raises 5's 3x15 - used 7.5's last week. Don't know what happened there!

Dips 1x12, 1x10

Supersetted with

Tricep pushdowns 56.5 2x10

Enjoyed this. Though don't know what happened with the lat raises! Maybe it was just something as small as adding a bit of weight on to the bench press (though I doubt it). Not going to sweat it, though. Did the movement well. Hit the muscle properly. 2 more sleeps to xmas!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey there Dirk, wishing you a merry Xmas and everything good for the coming year. Hope you have a lovely day with your family. X


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Merry Christmas everyone! Bit of a hangover this morning, but been dragged out of bed early by the youngest  . More writing to come later!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Flubs said:


> Hey there Dirk, wishing you a merry Xmas and everything good for the coming year. Hope you have a lovely day with your family. X


 You too Flubs x


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


>


 Merry christmas to you to mate!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

All the best mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Mingster said:


> All the best mate :thumbup1:


 Cheers Ming, You too!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Well, one of the consequences of not keeping up with your log for a week means I have do do it all at once. So here goes -

Xmas eve-

bird dogs 2x10

glute bridge 2x10

back ext 1x10

trap bar deadlift

150x3

110x10

pull ups 5/5/4/4

arms to finish - curls, reverse curls and such like


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Boxing day

Conditioning

Tabata - kettlebell swings/skip/goblet squats/mountain climbers

kettle bell turkish get ups - 1x20

tabata - - kettle bell clean and snatch/skip/kettlebell sumo dead yo upright row/mountain climers

heavy bag. 3x3 min

hanging straight legged leg raises - 2x15


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Yesterday -

A

pec deck - 110 3x17

bench press - 65 5x5

High incline db bench press 10's 3x20

supersetted with

lat raises strict - 5 3x15

dips 12/10

tricep pushdown 56.5 2x10


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

today

B

seated row 41 4x12

pull ups 5/5/5/4

rear delt 22.5 3x15

bicep curls 25 2x12

supersetted with

reverse curls 15 2x12

I promise to keep up with my journal in future!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Tut fancy not training on Christmas day 

:lol:

Hope you had a good one! :thumbup1:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Tut fancy not training on Christmas day
> 
> :lol:


 Yes! Bloopin' unbeleiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiivable! Humph...... :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Greshie said:


> Tut fancy not training on Christmas day
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Hope you had a good one! :thumbup1:





Flubs said:


> Yes! Bloopin' unbeleiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiivable! Humph...... :whistling: :lol:


 I know. What a slacker. I did lift some pies though


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> I know. What a slacker. I did lift some pies though


 :lol: you mentioned pies...... :mellow: . All is forgiven my son, all is forgiven.......


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Yesterday - last session of the year!

C

warm up, then -

Bird dogs 2x20

supersetted wijh

glute bridge 2x20

back ext 1x10

trap bar deadlift

3x150

10x110

step ups x 4 sets of 5

That's it!

Happy new year everyone!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Conditioning today

warm up - x trainer, light KB stuff.

KB turkish get up - 1x20 (10 each side)

3x tabata sessions, consisting of - KB swings, KB clean and snatch, KB sumo dead to upright row, goblet squats, skipping and mountain climbers.

Heavy bag - 2x3min.

thanks for reading


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Conditioning today
> 
> warm up - x trainer, light KB stuff.
> 
> ...


 Read this and think to myself, I must get fitter.

If I tried to do all that id be on my knees puking.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Read this and think to myself, I must get fitter.
> 
> If I tried to do all that id be on my knees puking.


 Ha ha! Maybe the first time. But it's like anything else, the curve of progression is steep. You'd very quickly find you could do stuff that a couple of months ago killed you. Anyway, I need to get my arse back in gear. Big day tomorrow. Back at work, then first krav class for about 2.5 weeks. Today was the warm up!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Ha ha! Maybe the first time. But it's like anything else, the curve of progression is steep. You'd very quickly find you could do stuff that a couple of months ago killed you. Anyway, I need to get my arse back in gear. Big day tomorrow. Back at work, then first krav class for about 2.5 weeks. Today was the warm up!


 Good luck with work and class dirk.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Flubs said:


> Good luck with work and class dirk.


 Cheers Flubs!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Well, I didn't get to Krav tonight. My vertigo is really bad. I have overdone the salt a bit over the last week. It may be that or it may be just going back to work. Sitting looking at a computer all day isn't great. Anyway, I'm having an early night. Hopefully better tomorrow.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Well, I didn't get to Krav tonight. My vertigo is really bad. I have overdone the salt a bit over the last week. It may be that or it may be just going back to work. Sitting looking at a computer all day isn't great. Anyway, I'm having an early night. Hopefully better tomorrow.


 Hope you feel better in the morning mate


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey there Dirk. Good that you sacked it off. Gotta listen to your body, the rest of the stuff is always gonna be there right? Hope things settle, you know what to do Th help yourself so you'll be back on it soon.

i just got up, 5am, attempting to get back into a routine etc. I feel like reaching the cuppa for a coffee is beyond me at the moment, haha....funny how returning to work suddenly makes me want to have a lie in when I hardly ever do that, lol. How annoying of me.

Hey you, take care.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks for your kind words, Flubs and BB.

A

Warm up

Pec deck 115. 3x15

Bench press 60 2x5, 65 3x5

High incline db press 12.5's 3x20

Supersetted with

Lat raises 7.5's 1x15, 2x12

Dips 2x10

Tricep pushdowns 56.5 2x15

Nice session this morning. But more weight on everything, which equals progress!

I think my vertigo is settling a bit, after a rocky couple of days. I've been stricter with my diet. I've had no alcohol. I'm getting used to being back at work and I've trained. I suspect the solution lies somewhere in that little lot.

Thanks for reading everyone. Have a good day.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks for your kind words, Flubs and BB.

A

Warm up

Pec deck 115. 3x15

Bench press 60 2x5, 65 3x5

High incline db press 12.5's 3x20

Supersetted with

Lat raises 7.5's 1x15, 2x12

Dips 2x10

Tricep pushdowns 56.5 2x15

Nice session this morning. But more weight on everything, which equals progress!

I think my vertigo is settling a bit, after a rocky couple of days. I've been stricter with my diet. I've had no alcohol. I'm getting used to being back at work and I've trained. I suspect the solution lies somewhere in that little lot.

Thanks for reading everyone. Have a good day.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

B

seated row leaning forward 44 4x12

pull ups 5/5/5/4

rear delt 32.5 3x15

bicep curls ez bar +20. 2x12

supersetted with

reverse curls ez bar + 12.5. 2x12


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

C

warm up, then -

Bird dogs 2x20

supersetted wijh

glute bridge 2x20

back ext 1x10

trap bar deadlift

4x150

10x110

step ups x 4 sets of 5

Core - ab roller, straight legged hanging leg raises, vertical plate pushes.

So that's one more rep on the deads. I'll go to 5 reps next week, then I'll up the back off set to 12 reps. Then up the weight on the main set for 3 reps.

On the train now, off to work. I won't get to Krav tmrw as the missus is working, so I'll squeeze in one of my conditioning sessions. Then krav on Monday. Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Nice one Dirk...getting those reps in steady....good man....  . Have a great weekend.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

What are Bird Dogs?


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Greshie said:


> What are Bird Dogs?


 Lower back exercise. Start on hands and knees, point right arm forward and left leg backward, both level with your back, then swap sipes. Harder than it sounds


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Flubs said:


> Nice one Dirk...getting those reps in steady....good man....  . Have a great weekend.


 Thanks Flubs. You too


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Thanks [Redacted]. You too


 Cheers, I just had a coffee and heading out to my new gym to do legs and bum in the pouring rain...humph...  . Gotta do it.......can't wait to get me hands on that sled!! My first ever...whoooop whoooop....


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Lower back exercise. Start on hands and knees, point right arm forward and left leg backward, both level with your back, then swap sipes. Harder than it sounds


 Yeah. I recently had a knee injury. I saw a physio and he thought that, along with having a slight quad dominance on the affected side, I wasn't using my glutes enough when I dead lifted. The upshot of these was that my kneecap had been twisted slightly. So I got together with my strength coach and we tweaked my programme a bit. I now do glute raises, bird dogs and back extensions before I deadlift in order to activate my glutes. I also foam roller my quad.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Flubs said:


> Cheers, I just had a coffee and heading out to my new gym to do legs and bum in the pouring rain...humph...  . Gotta do it.......can't wait to get me hands on that sled!! My first ever...whoooop whoooop....


 That sounds great actually. There's a gym close to where I live that has loads of strong man equipment. I really like the look of it but it just doesn't open daly enough in the morning for me  . Enjoy!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Log for the last few days -

Sat - conditioning

Kettlebell Turkish get ups

3 X sets of bodyweight and kettlebell exercises tabata style

Heavy bag 3 X 3 min

Yesterday - Krav Maga.

Like BB, I'm really upset at the mo at David bowie's death. Big hero of mine. Ah well, Tuesday morning now. Off to work, in a post Bowie world.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

A

Warm up

Pec deck 49.5 3x15

Bench press 65 5x5

High incline db press 12.5's 3x20

Supersetted with

Lat raises 7.5's 1x15, 5's 2x15

Dips 2x10

Tricep pushdowns 56.5 2x15


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> A
> 
> Warm up
> 
> ...


 Nice one mate, I've got my first push workout of the year due tonight


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Nice one mate, I've got my first push workout of the year due tonight


 Good for you! Enjoy!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Yesterday-

B

Seated rows

44(?) 4x15

Pull ups

5/5/5/4

Rear delt

41(?) 3x12(?)

Arms erm, stuff...

I can't bloody remember. It was yesterday, give me a break! I've got it written down somewhere, I'll edit it tonight when I get home.

Today

C

warm up, then -

Bird dogs 2x20

supersetted wijh

glute bridge 2x20

back ext 1x10

trap bar deadlift

5x150

12x110

step ups x 4 sets of 5

Core - ab roller, straight legged hanging leg raises, vertical plate pushes.

Very happy with this. My plan was to go from 4 to 5 reps on the heavy set of deads, then next week up the back off set from 10 to 12. But when I got to 10 on the back off set I knew I had another 2 in me so I ground them out. So double progression. I'll do these same weights next week though, and then increase the weight the week after. Cold and icy here this morning. Have a good day everyone!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

A

Warm up

Pec deck 49.5 3x15

Bench press 70 5x5

High incline db press 12.5's 3x20

Supersetted with

Lat raises 5's 3x15

Dips 2x10

Tricep pushdowns 56.5 2x15

Put a bit more on the bench today.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Well done Dirk. 70 is not to be sniffed at for sure.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Flubs said:


> Well done Dirk. 70 is not to be sniffed at for sure.


 Thanks Flubs!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning! :lol: we're a couple of early birds ain't we? I'm in trackies, on coffee and waiting for car to defrost itself. Should be ready by 12! Lol


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Flubs said:


> Morning! :lol: we're a couple of early birds ain't we? I'm in trackies, on coffee and waiting for car to defrost itself. Should be ready by 12! Lol


 Yup! Just off to the gym now  Have a good 'un.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

B

Warm up, then

Seated row, leant forward 44 4x12

pull ups, hammer grip 5/5/5/5

rear delt fly 27 (?) 3x15

bicep curl 30 3x12

supersetted with

reverse curl 15 2x12

I don't know what happened with the fly's. I just couldn't move the bloody thing. Last week I did 4 sets at 36 (or something similar). Just knackered this morning I think! Eating tons of food today as I'm hoping to get 3 x 160 deadlifts tomorrow morning.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Good luck with the deads mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Good luck with the deads mate :thumbup1:


 Thanks Ming!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

C

warm up, then -

Bird dogs 2x20

supersetted with

glute bridge 2x10

back ext 1x10

trap bar deadlift

5x70

3x90

1x110

1x130

5x150

12x110

step ups x 4 sets of 5

Core - ab roller, straight legged hanging leg raises, vertical plate pushes.

Change of plan. I thought I was going to go for 3x160 on the deads. However, when I looked at my log from last week I remembered that last week was quite a big jump and I planned to consolidate that increase and stay at the same weight for a week. So that's what I did. Still felt bloody heavy! The back off set of 12x110 really left me panting, too. So all in all, a good session!

Off to work now. Looking forward to the weekend. Have a good one everyone.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> C
> 
> warm up, then -
> 
> ...


 I'm the same mate, deadlifts leave me out of breath more than any other lift


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> I'm the same mate, deadlifts leave me out of breath more than any other lift


 It's like cardio!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> It's like cardio!


 Not like cardio Dirk! I look very cool between my deadlifts I'll have you know....standing with me hand on me hips, all casually like......cough.....hissing the air out between clenched teeth whilst acting as if I just lifted a tennis ball up... 

actual cardio....now...that has me sweating and blowing like an actual whale, red face, frothing at the mouth, the lot! Haha.....


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Power Cleans leave me out of breath the most...


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Flubs said:


> Not like cardio Dirk! I look very cool between my deadlifts I'll have you know....standing with me hand on me hips, all casually like......cough.....hissing the air out between clenched teeth whilst acting as if I just lifted a tennis ball up...
> 
> actual cardio....now...that has me sweating and blowing like an actual whale, red face, frothing at the mouth, the lot! Haha.....


 Yeah, sweating and blowing like a whale. That's pretty much how I was.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Power Cleans leave me out of breath the most...


 Yeah, I can imagine. I've never tried any olympic lifts. One day.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning guvnor....here's ONE journal you didn't beat me I to! Oh wait....it's yours! Humph...  . Morning Dirk. Have a great weekend. X


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Dirk...where's my early morning guy? Slept in heyyyyyyyy? :lol: happy Monday to ya.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi Flubs! I'm off work this week, so relatively late (6.00am) mornings for me. I also had Krav last night, so no gym yesterday or today. Off to Liverpool in a minute for the footie. Back tomorrow. Chest and tri's then. Have a nice day.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Hi [Redacted]! I'm off work this week, so relatively late (6.00am) mornings for me. I also had Krav last night, so no gym yesterday or today. Off to Liverpool in a minute for the footie. Back tomorrow. Chest and tri's then. Have a nice day.


 Thank you. Hope the footie goes ahead, the weather is really poop! Just you drive carefully.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Logging yesterday's before I forget -

A

Warm up, then -

Pec deck 49.5 3x15

bench press 70 5x4

strict lat raises 6's 3x15

supersetted with

high incline db bench press 12.5's 3x20

dips 2x10

tricep pushdown 56.5 2x15 (up this next week)

This should have happened on wednesday, but actually happened yesterday. The truth was, I was absolutely exhausted after the footie on Tuesday night! It took me 4 hours to get to liverpool in gales, driving rain and traffic jams on the M6 (it usually takes 2.5). I was then stood up for the best part of 2.5 hours, through the game, extra time and penalties, then it took me an hour just to get way from the ground after the game. I stayed at my brother's, but was good for nothing by the time I got there and actually had a migraine the next morning! So I drove home and went to bed for an hour. What a lightweight. I can't imagine what going out for an all-nighter would do to me nowadays! Anyway, back on it now.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Logging yesterday's before I forget -
> 
> A
> 
> ...


 Just imagine how much worse you'd be feeling if they'd lost :lol:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Just imagine how much worse you'd be feeling if they'd lost :lol:


 I know. We so nearly did. We were truly awful


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

B

Seated rows, leant forward

44 4x12 (up this next week)

pull ups, v grip

5/5/5/5

rear delt fly

27 3x15

BB Bicep curl

30 12/6(failure)/8(failure)

supersetted with

reverse BB bicep curls

15 2x12

This was yesterday. Krav this morning. Hopefully get in to the gym tomorrow for those 3x160 deads that I thought I was going to be doing last week!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> B
> 
> Seated rows, leant forward
> 
> ...


 Massive improvements in your dead lifting mate, this time last year you where lifting what? 100kg for a 1 rep max and now your planning 160Kg for 3 reps. Id kill for those kind of improvements ( well maybe not kill but Id give real dirty looks) :lol:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Massive improvements in your dead lifting mate, this time last year you where lifting what? 100kg for a 1 rep max and now your planning 160Kg for 3 reps. Id kill for those kind of improvements ( well maybe not kill but Id give real dirty looks) :lol:


 You're absolutely right mate. Getting a coach was the best thing I ever did, training wise. I'm really happy with the way it's going and I went out last night and a woman I hadn't seen for a couple of years said to me, "You're looking buff. Have you ben working out?" Made my night, it did!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> You're absolutely right mate. Getting a coach was the best thing I ever did, training wise. I'm really happy with the way it's going and I went out last night and a woman I hadn't seen for a couple of years said to me, "You're looking buff. Have you ben working out?" Made my night, it did!


 Ooooeeerrrrrr...... Get you being all buff!  . Hehe........ It's nice to hear good comments when you work so hard so well done. Please don't start wearing tight white t shirts and kissing your own biceps? Just.......don't.... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Flubs said:


> Ooooeeerrrrrr...... Get you being all buff!  . Hehe........ It's nice to hear good comments when you work so hard so well done. Please don't start wearing tight white t shirts and kissing your own biceps? Just.......don't.... :lol: :lol:


 Start?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Start?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

C

Warm up - x trainer, light kettle bell stuff.

Bird dogs 2x20

supersetted with

glute bridges 2x10

Trapbar deadlift. 5x80 3x100 2x120 1x140 3x160 *PB! *1x8x140

step ups, 2x10

Got it! Very happy with that. Double bodyweight firmly in my sights now. Good end to a nice weekend. Trained Krav yesterday. Out for a meal last night, then 10 pin bowling with the kids today. Thanks for reading everyone!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> C
> 
> Warm up - x trainer, light kettle bell stuff.
> 
> ...


 Better turn out quick and tell that lady about your pb, you smoothy you :thumbup1:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Better turn out quick and tell that lady about your pb, you smoothy you :thumbup1:


 *hastily scrolls through phone contacts*


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

*PB * :bounce:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

well done on the PB you buff smoothie :lol: :thumb


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Greshie said:


> well done on the PB you buff smoothie :lol: :thumb


 Hurrr hurrr....

he's too sexy for his shirt to sexy for his shirrrrrrrrt.... :lol:

just aving a little muck with you.....x


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Greshie said:


> well done on the PB you buff smoothie :lol: :thumb





Flubs said:


> Hurrr hurrr....
> 
> he's too sexy for his shirt to sexy for his shirrrrrrrrt.... :lol:
> 
> just aving a little muck with you.....x


 Now, now. Form an orderly queue please.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Yesterday -

A

Pec deck 51.5 3x15

Bench Press 70 5x5 (up this next week)

Strict lat raise 6's 3x15

supersetted with

high incline DB press 12.5's 3x20

Dips 2x10

Tricep pushdown 59 (ish) 2x10


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

B

Leant forward seated row 54.5 4x12

Pull ups V-grip 5/5/4/4

Rear delt fly 27 3x15 (up this next week)

BB curl 25kg 2x12

supersetted with

Revers BB curl 2x12

I was really tired this morning. Added to which, I woke up with both my ears blocked, so felt very disorientated. Add all this to my vertigo and it's not a great combination for training. So all in all, not a great session. I'm not progressing at all with my pull ups. Still, at least I got something done. Spending all this week touching up the house. We need a bigger place, plus one that has a downstairs bedroom for Molly, as it's becoming impossible to carry her up and down the stairs. So we're putting the house on the market next week and starting to look for another. It's going to be a busy year!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> B
> 
> Leant forward seated row 54.5 4x12
> 
> ...


 your gonna miss carrying her upstairs at night when you move mate, you'll have to find another way to steal a sneaky cuddle at bedtime.

LOL I picked up my 24yr old daughter the other day. She said what the hell are you doing? and I had to explain that it had dawned on me that at some point I had put her down and not picked her up again. I understand that there has to be a last time that I lift her in my arms, I just wanted to be able to remember it.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> B
> 
> Leant forward seated row 54.5 4x12
> 
> ...


 Good luck with the house hunting. I'm in the same boat atm and it can get very annoying...


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> your gonna miss carrying her upstairs at night when you move mate, you'll have to find another way to steal a sneaky cuddle at bedtime.
> 
> LOL I picked up my 24yr old daughter the other day. She said what the hell are you doing? and I had to explain that it had dawned on me that at some point I had put her down and not picked her up again. I understand that there has to be a last time that I lift her in my arms, I just wanted to be able to remember it.


 I never thought of it like that. Now that I have thought of it I'm going to make sure I always pick them up and give them a cuddle as often as I can for the rest of my life. Admittedly there'll come a time when the boy will find it problematic. He'll just have to deal with it


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Good luck with the house hunting. I'm in the same boat atm and it can get very annoying...


 Cheers Ming. It's a bloody enormous job, isn't it? Good luck with yours, too.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Cheers Ming. It's a bloody enormous job, isn't it? Good luck with yours, too.


 Accepted one offer only to have them pull out at the last minute. Gits!!!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Accepted one offer only to have them pull out at the last minute. Gits!!!


 Did you have one lined up for you to move in to?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Did you have one lined up for you to move in to?


 We'd had a survey completed, but it came back iffy so not so bad save the cost. We have a rented place we can use if ours sells.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

C

Warm up, light kettle bell stuff.

Bird dogs 2x20

supersetted with

Glute Bridges 2x10

Back extensions 1x10

Trap bar deadlift

5x80

3x100

2x120

1x140

3x160

8x120

Thought I might try for 4 on the 160's today, but there was no way! Never mind. I'll up the back off sets for the next couple of weeks, then go for more reps on the main set. Curry night tonight. No Krav tmrw as I'm up in Liverpool for the match, so I'll try and squeeze in a conditioning sesh on Sunday. Have a nice weekend everyone! Thanks for reading.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

I explored moving but the numbers didn't add up so am looking to extend into the loft space as an alternative


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Greshie said:


> I explored moving but the numbers didn't add up so am looking to extend into the loft space as an alternative


 That makes a lot of sense if you can. Makes your house worth more, too.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> That makes a lot of sense if you can. Makes your house worth more, too.


 Finding someone who can provide a proper quote is a different matter, there don't seem to be any specialist loft conversion companies in the area ...


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Greshie said:


> Finding someone who can provide a proper quote is a different matter, there don't seem to be any specialist loft conversion companies in the area ...


 Have you looked on the Guild of Master Builders' website? That's a good place to start.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Well, I was supposed to train this morning, but I had a big meniere's attack yesterday. 1st one in almost 2 years. Pole axed me for 5 hours. I'm like a wet rag today. It may take me a while to recover, so I'm thinking of taking this week off. I'll call it a de-load week. I'm going to play it by ear. Speak soon, everyone.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Well, I was supposed to train this morning, but I had a big meniere's attack yesterday. 1st one in almost 2 years. Pole axed me for 5 hours. I'm like a wet rag today. It may take me a while to recover, so I'm thinking of taking this week off. I'll call it a de-load week. I'm going to play it by ear. Speak soon, everyone.


 Hope you are feeling better ... what do you think triggered the attack?


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Well, I was supposed to train this morning, but I had a big meniere's attack yesterday. 1st one in almost 2 years. Pole axed me for 5 hours. I'm like a wet rag today. It may take me a while to recover, so I'm thinking of taking this week off. I'll call it a de-load week. I'm going to play it by ear. Speak soon, everyone.


 sorry to hear that mate, hope you feel better soon


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey there Dirk. Wishing you well. Take it easy..x


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Cheers all. I don't know what triggered it, Ian. In fact, I'm beginning to think they're not triggered by any one particular thing. I've had a suspicion it was 'in the post' for a few weeks now. I've had increased hearing loss, increased tinnitus and vertigo for a while, then it just hit me on Tuesday afternoon. I'm really lucky in that I was off work and close to home. I'm up and about and a bit more steady now. Going to try and get into the gym for a bit of conditioning this afternoon. Fingers crossed!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Cheers all. I don't know what triggered it, Ian. In fact, I'm beginning to think they're not triggered by any one particular thing. I've had a suspicion it was 'in the post' for a few weeks now. I've had increased hearing loss, increased tinnitus and vertigo for a while, then it just hit me on Tuesday afternoon. I'm really lucky in that I was off work and close to home. I'm up and about and a bit more steady now. Going to try and get into the gym for a bit of conditioning this afternoon. Fingers crossed!


 Good luck at the gym Dirk. I'm heading out for a long walk today instead of gym. Break myself in gently as I feel pretty unsteady and food intake has been minimal. Hope your day goes ok.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Flubs said:


> Good luck at the gym Dirk. I'm heading out for a long walk today instead of gym. Break myself in gently as I feel pretty unsteady and food intake has been minimal. Hope your day goes ok.


 It's like a field hospital in here!  Hope you feel better Flubs x


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> It's like a field hospital in here!  Hope you feel better Flubs x


 and @Greshie


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Well, I managed an abbreviated conditioning session yesterday, but then had another attack last night. So no Krav Maga last night. No gym today. I'll just have to play it by ear for the foreseeable future.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

sorry to hear that mate, you went so long before the last attack, hopefully this is just a bump that you get over soon.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> sorry to hear that mate, you went so long before the last attack, hopefully this is just a bump that you get over soon.


 yeah. fingers crossed.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Well, I managed an abbreviated conditioning session yesterday, but then had another attack last night. So no Krav Maga last night. No gym today. I'll just have to play it by ear for the foreseeable future.


 Fingers crossed you get back to rights soon!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Its been a couple of weeks since you last posted, how you feeling mate?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey quirk....like BB, just checking in.....hope you're ok..x


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Greshie said:


> Fingers crossed you get back to rights soon!





BestBefore1989 said:


> Its been a couple of weeks since you last posted, how you feeling mate?





Flubs said:


> Hey quirk....like BB, just checking in.....hope you're ok..x


 Thanks all. It's been a rough few weeks actually. I'm still a bit shaky, but at can walk pretty well now. I'm going to try a Muay Thai class this afternoon. Last time I was bad my Krav Maga training helped with my balance system's recovery. My strength coach thinks I'm nuts, but I'll know in the first few minutes of warm up wether I'm ok to continue. If I get through ok I'm back in the gym next week. I'm going to write a log of the last few weeks in here later today for my future reference, so apologies for the boring log entry to come! Thanks for asking.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

awesome mate :thumb

we can only do what we can,


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Just swooping in to see what you did......hope you're ok.....if not.....you will be in time...I'm sure..xx


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

Hi mate.

Just catching up (er, joining in) with your journal news after a break of a couple of years or so and just been reading your initial page and a few back pages to see where you're currently 'at'.

Sorry to hear that the Meniere's hasn't subsided at all and that it's bringing forth some other complaints. I don't know if you remember from when we spoke previously but my dad had this disease severely and it stopped him from doing virtually anything, the worst part of it was venturing outdoors. I know you're not at that stage, plus my father was very old when he contracted it and he had the added onset of dementia as well. Nevertheless, I feel for you mate and although it's a debilitating illness, I hope you can live a relatively normal lifestyle, give or take the ongoing attacks. Are you still a sound editor and are able to function in that field of work?

I have recently succumbed to a 'mild' tinnitus and have an appointment with the hospital ENT clinic next month to verify its presence (hopefully it's nothing more than that).

It's good to see the Krav Maga is still a fixture of your training and you're still banging in those sessions, Dirk. I'll be popping in here frequently and hopefully chatting to you on the old 45+ thread too. Take care bud


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Floydy said:


> Hi mate.
> 
> Just catching up (er, joining in) with your journal news after a break of a couple of years or so and just been reading your initial page and a few back pages to see where you're currently 'at'.
> 
> ...


 Cheers, Floydy. Nice to have you in here. I do remember you saying that about your Dad. In all fairness, my meniere's hasn't hindered me that much for a while. This was the first big attack for 2 years. I've got an appointment with my consultant the week after next. See what he says. It's video editing I do (though sound is obviously a big part of that). I was lucky in that this attack happened when I was between jobs. Though when I went back it was very difficult. I shouldn't really have tried for another couple of weeks. But if I don't work I don't get paid! The job I'm on at the mo is relatively straightforward, and with a company that I know really well. If that wasn't the case I would have had to let it go. So all in all, I've been pretty lucky with it. 

Sorry to hear you have tinnitus, BTW.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Well, as it turned out, I still wasn't quite well enough for Muay Thai yesterday, so I stayed at home. I did a whole body routine with kettle bells and a pull up bar. Went light, but it was good to make some mind/muscle connection again. Feeling better today. I'm going to try for Krav tmrw night, then back in the gym later in the week, all being well. Watch this space!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Finally got back to the gym. 6 weeks after the attack. Still got some vertigo, but quite mild today. Did a Krav Maga class last night, but didn't do the last half hour which was when the drills and sparring takes place. Got through that ok and then trained today. Very light. Just tickled everything to make sure it was all still talking to each other!

Warm up - x trainer, kettle bells, etc.

pec deck - 41.5 3x10

bench press 60 3x5

strict lat raise 5's 2x10

supersetted with

high incline db press 10's 2x15

Dips 10/8

tricep pushdown 46 2x10

Plenty of stretching and foam rolling.

Hopefully more of this tmrw and Thurs, then I can start upping the weights again. Thanks for reading everybody. I'll be back in your journals soon!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhh.....heeeeeere he is!

you don't wriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiite

you don't caaaaaaaaaaallllllllllllll...... :rolleye: 

Great to see you are back in the gym dirk mcflirk....great news...


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Flubs said:


> Ooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhh.....heeeeeere he is!
> 
> you don't wriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiite
> 
> ...


 I'm on it like a bonnet.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Day 2 of tickling my body awake again. All weights are approximate, as I was just concentrating on 'feeling' the muscle again.

Warm up - x trainer, light kettle bell stuff, etc.

Seated row, leant forward - 49 4x12

Pull ups, v-grip. - 3/3/3/3

Face pulls - 31 2x10

rear delt - 22 3x10

Barbell curl 20kg 2x12

supersetted with

reverse barbell curl 10kg 2x12

That's it. Another day done. My vertigo has been bad again, but I remember this from last time. After a big attack, it isn't a steady decline of the symptoms. It fluctuates, and lessens over time. It was 4 months before I felt anything resembling normal last time. Hopefully this time will be quicker, as I wasn't following a salt free diet last time.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

fingers crossed for you mate


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> fingers crossed for you mate


 hanks mate.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Deadlift day today, so I went to see my strength coach in the spirit of easing myself back in. Did a nice little session with the trap bar. Also some light front squats, as I'm going to be adding them in from next week. I feel this week has been a success. Ready to start again next week. I think it'll take me a week or so to get back to where I was at 6 weeks ago, but that's ok.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Deadlift day today, so I went to see my strength coach in the spirit of easing myself back in. Did a nice little session with the trap bar. Also some light front squats, as I'm going to be adding them in from next week. I feel this week has been a success. Ready to start again next week. I think it'll take me a week or so to get back to where I was at 6 weeks ago, but that's ok.


 Glad things are going so well for you mate, hopefully it will help make your disappointment in the result tonight less painful.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Glad things are going so well for you mate, hopefully it will help make your disappointment in the result tonight less painful.


 Ha ha! I suspect you may be right. There's a real chance we won't win by more than 2 goals. Ah well.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi DMQ ,nice to see you still fighting your corner


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Ha ha! I suspect you may be right. There's a real chance we won't win by more than 2 goals. Ah well.


 :crying: :surrender: :crying:

well played


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> :crying: :surrender: :crying:
> 
> well played


 Cheers. You think LVG has to go?


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Cheers. You think LVG has to go?


 When we finish 7th in the table (and I would not bet against that) their will be a precedence to point to


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Good to see you back training ... fingers crossed everything goes smoothly for a while  :thumbup1:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Greshie said:


> Good to see you back training ... fingers crossed everything goes smoothly for a while  :thumbup1:


 Thanks Ian. So far so good!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Here's the last few days -

Saturday - Conditioning

Kettlebell turkish get ups - 2x20

2x tabata sessions (alternating kettlebell swings and goblet squats with skipping)

Heavy bag - 2x3min.

Hanging leg raises, straight legs - 2x12

Sunday - day off

Today - A

Pec deck 49.5 3x15

bench 60 5x5

High incline DB press - 12.5's 3x20

supersetted with

Strict lat raises - 6's 3x15

Dips 2x10

Tricep pushdown 49.5 2x10

This is almost back to the same numbers I was at before I got ill, so I'm happy with that.

Off to Krav Maga now. I don't usually train on the same day as a Krav class, but, well it's a long (and boring) story. So I am!

Thanks for reading everyone!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Its great that your numbers are back up so quickly :thumb:

Forgive what I'm sure is a stupid question, but Kettlebell turkish get ups - 2x20 ?

does that mean you did two get ups with a 20Kg kettle bell?, or is it two sets of 20 get ups

I've never tried them so I have no idea which is most likely.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Its great that your numbers are back up so quickly :thumb:
> 
> Forgive what I'm sure is a stupid question, but Kettlebell turkish get ups - 2x20 ?
> 
> ...


 I did 2 sets of 20 (10 on each side). The kettle bell was 12 kg. Which isn't heavy, but it's a difficult bloody exercise! I love it. It's a real whole body movement. If you're not sure how to do them, this bloke explains it quite well -


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> I did 2 sets of 20 (10 on each side). The kettle bell was 12 kg. Which isn't heavy, but it's a difficult bloody exercise! I love it. It's a real whole body movement. If you're not sure how to do them, this bloke explains it quite well -


 I have a hard enough time getting out of bed some mornings.

That looks hard


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> I have a hard enough time getting out of bed some mornings.
> 
> That looks hard


 It is hard. Especially when you have balance issues!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

B

Seated row, leant forward 49.5 4x12

pull ups, v-grip 3/3/3/3/3

Rear delt 27 3x15

BB Curl 25 2x12

Supersetted with

reverse BB curl 15 2x12

Vertical plate push 20kg 2x12

I may be hitting the same numbers as I was before I was ill, but it's taking it out of me more! I'm shattered this afternoon. And I suck at pull ups even more than I did before. But that's all ok. I'm back on track. Went to Krav last night. The times of the Monday class are changing to a time that I won't be able to make, which is a shame, but there's still a Saturday class (and a Muay Thai class) that I'll usually be able to make. So I think I'll rejig the days I train from next week. The new days will be better I think. I'll be able to recover more in between.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

C

Warm up - x trainer, light KB squats and swings

Bird dogs 2x20

Glute bridge 2x10

step ups 2x20

back ext 1x10

foam roll quads and back

front squat - bar only 3x5

trap bar dead lift

80x5

100x3

120x1

140x1

160x1 - fail

150x1

155x1

160x1

120x5

Good. I was at 160 for 3 before my attack. I knew I wouldn't get that today, but I was determined to hit the 160, so the number didn't become a 'thing'. Failed at the first attempt, so lowered the weight and came back at it through smaller increments. Even then, it took me a couple of pulls to clear the floor, but I got it. That's the main thing. Day off tomorrow, then a couple of days of conditioning and martial arts of some form. Thanks for reading!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

well done on the 160 mate :thumb:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> well done on the 160 mate :thumb:


 Thanks mate


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Nice bit of conditioning this morning

warm up - skipping, light kettle bell stuff, body weight squats

Kettlebell turkish get up - 10kg 2x20

tabata - 2 sessions - 1st one kettle bell swings and skipping, 2nd one kettle bell goblet squats and skipping

heavy bag - 2x3 mins.

ab wheel.

stretches.

nice. good start to the day. have a nice weekend everyone!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Muay Thai class today. Absolutely loved it. Knackered now and very sore shins. Glass of red, methinks.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Re jigging the order of my sessions from this week, so this one, the "pull" one is now A.

A

Seated row, leant forward. 47.5 4x12

Pull ups. V grip 4/3/3/4

rear delt 27.5 3x15

BB curls 25kg 5/4/3/2/1 - 2 sets

supersetted with

reverse BB Curls 15kg 5/4/3/2/1 - 2 sets

Farmer's walk - pair of 20's. Return trip across the gym (about 50 yards) x2

Hideous day here. 3 bored kids and a raging storm outside. I'll have a rummage through the board games. Had an offer on our house on Saturday. It was a bit low, so we've turned it down, but that's encouraging. Thanks for reading, everyone. Have a nice bank holiday.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

B

Pec deck 52 3x15

Bench press 60 3x5, 65 2x5

High incline db press 12.5's 3x20

Supersetted with

Strict lat raises 6's 3x15

Dips 2x8

Tricep pushdowns 56.5 2x10

Put a smidge more on the pec deck and bench which was nice, but i was feeling it by the time I did the db work. Then I only got 2 X 8 on the dips (though they were slow and strict). Managed to put a bit more on the pushdowns then.

Try and up the weights on the db exercises next week.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

C

Warm up - X trainer & bodyweight stuff.

Bird dogs-2x20

Supersetted with

Glute bridges 2x10

Back ext. 1x10

Foam roll quads

Front squats 40kg 2x5

Trap bar deadlift

110x3

130x1

150x1

155x1

160x1

130x5

Hanging leg raises, straight leg. 2x10

Got the 160 easier than last week. May go for reps next week! Off to work now. Looking forward to a glass of wine this evening! Have a good Friday, everyone.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Great stuff. You're well back into it now :thumbup1:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

A

Seated rows 52.5 4x12

Pull ups 4/4/4/4/4

Rear delt 27.5 3x15

Bb curl 30kg 5/4/3/2/1 X 2

Farmers walk 22.5's length of the gym and back X 2

i forgot my shirt, so had to go back home and get it before I trained, which cost me 10 minutes, so I thought I'd get a crap session in, but it turned out well. Got a bit more weight on every exercise and an extra set of pull ups.

those people came back with a higher offer for our house, so we've accepted. Just got to find a house to buy now!

have a nice day everyone


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> A
> 
> Seated rows 52.5 4x12
> 
> ...


 :thumb if only every day was like that


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Nice one dirk, nice one...fingers and toes crossed all goes well for you and the fam.. X


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> :thumb if only every day was like that


 would be nice, wouldn't it?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Flubs said:


> Nice one dirk, nice one...fingers and toes crossed all goes well for you and the fam.. X


 Thanks Flubs! x


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

B

Pec deck 52 3x15

Bench press 65 5x5

High incline db press 15 3x17 (see note!)

Supersetted with

Strict lat raises 7.5's 3x12

Dips 2x10

Tricep pushdowns 56.5 2x12

2 strange things happened this morning. Firstly, on the 5th set of bench presses I got a cramp in my leg as I unracked the bar. I'd been feeling tired and thought this set was going to be a grind. When I got the cramp I was determined not to let the set go, so I thought to myself "well I'd better hurry up and get on with it". I flew through the set. Easy. Just goes to show the power of the mind. I thought I was done, but in fact I had plenty left in the tank. As soon as I had the distraction of the pain in my leg I stopped thinking about how heavy the bar was and waltzed through it.

The second strange thing happened during the incline bench press. I upped the weight from 12.5's to 15's. However as I picked them up for the last set I noticed I'd been using a 15 and a 12.5! Hadn't even noticed. I was tired by then and thought I'd struggle with 2 X 15. But when I went for the last set at the correct weight it was easier than the first two. I think I was putting a great deal of effort into stabilising the different weights without realising it.

So there you go. I feel like I've learned something this morning. I'm not quite sure what it is yet. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Yes that is interesting Dirk. I've experienced similar things too. The brain is a powerful tool indeed. Nice workout there, I may or may it pinch it at some point....have a great day Dirk maquerk. X


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

C

Warm up - X trainer & bodyweight stuff.

Bird dogs-2x20

Supersetted with

Glute bridges 2x10

Back ext. 1x10

Foam roll quads

Front squats 40kg 2x5

Trap bar deadlift

110x3

130x1

150x1

155x1

160x1

160x1

120x10

Step ups 2x20

Hanging leg raises, straight leg. 2x10

Nice session this morning. Off to work now, then going straight from work to centerparcs for the weekend. My disabled daughter is on a 3 day holiday to a respite centre that she loves going to, so it'll be the first time we've been away with the other two alone. It'll be great to be able to do a lot of stuff that we can't normally do, do it's not without some sense of guilt that Molly isn't with us. But she's very happy, so it's only my own hang ups. Have a great weekend all!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Mollys going to have a great weekend mate, now you go do the same with your other kids. :thumb


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Enjoy your weekend Roy, you deserve the break  and don't worry about Molly, she will be loving her time away too :thumb


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Berrrluddie Nora! I'm late in...pft....I hope you had a lovely weekend dirk  . Molly would be having a great time and she will live telling you all the tales she will have got up to. I hope you brought her a tweeny pressie back? Or pictures?

glad you could get away, you deserve a break.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

B

Pec deck 59.5 3x15

Bench press

60 X 5

65x5

70 3x5

High incline db press 15's 3x17

Supersetted with

Strict lat raises 7.5's 3x12

Dips 2x10

Tricep pushdowns 56.5 1x15, 1x13

Thanks for all the nice words everyone. A lovely weekend was had by all. All batteries fully recharged!

Today's session went well. Bit more weight on the pec deck and the bench. Had an offer on a house accepted yesterday. All very exciting. Just have to hope there's no problem with the mortgage now.

Thanks for reading. Have a nice day.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

exciting times mate, hope everything goes smoothly with the house


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

C

Warm up - X trainer & bodyweight stuff.

Bird dogs-2x20

Supersetted with

Glute bridges 2x10

Back ext. 1x10

Foam roll quads

Front squats 40kg 2x5

Trap bar deadlift

110x3

130x1

150x1

155x1

160x1

160x1

140x5

120x10

Step ups 2x20

Pretty much the same numbers as last week, except I did an extra back off set of 5 at 140. I'm going to try for a single of 170 next week. Better eat lots of pies. have a nice weekend!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> C
> 
> Warm up - X trainer & bodyweight stuff.
> 
> ...


 you've done it now mate, just one mention of pies and @Flubs will come a sniffing. I swear that lady has a pie radar! :lol:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> you've done it now mate, just one mention of pies and @[Redacted] will come a sniffing. I swear that lady has a pie radar! :lol:


 Ahem? Did someone perchance say................pieeeeeeeeeeeee??

:lol: :lol:

i did actually have a mini steak and kidney pie with veggies for my tea tonight in a harvester with a girl friend of mine. It was lurrrrrrrrvleeeeeeee.......and a glass of red wine, Malbec. Very civil dontchya know.... 

now relaxing, reading mags, and contemplating my 9 o'clock cuppa....but early...aahhhhhhhh......happy days...


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ooop! I'm so sorry Dirk...I forgot I wasnt in my own journal And did my blabber....must be the wine...gulp! Soz....still luv me tho right? Right? :lol:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ps. I blame BB though for teasing me by mentioning pies.....

andofcourseyoustarteditalloff.....humph.. :mellow:

so so not my fault at all really? Nope! Not one bit of it.......(inserts smug smilie waltzing off in a smug jaunty manner having brushed off all blame for ones frankly ridiculous behaviour)........


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

you can come and blabber as much as you Like, Flubs. Currently enjoying a glass of red myself. Still trying to make sense of the football last night. Although it was obviously the finest footballing spectacle the country has seen for years, my enjoyment was slightly tempered by the fact that I had a ticket and couldn't make it, so a mate of mine was sitting in my seat in the kop


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> you can come and blabber as much as you Like, [Redacted]. Currently enjoying a glass of red myself. Still trying to make sense of the football last night. Although it was obviously the finest footballing spectacle the country has seen for years, my enjoyment was slightly tempered by the fact that I had a ticket and couldn't make it, so a mate of mine was sitting in my seat in the kop


 Thank you Dirk.......and oh bugger! The footie...... :lol: :whistling: ......

:lol:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Saturday

Conditioning session

Warm up - skipping, bodyweight stuff and light kettlebells

2 tabatas

1st goblet squats and skipping

2nd kettlebell swings and skipping

Heavy bag

2x3 min punch combinations, + elbows knees and kicks.

Stretch

Today

A

Seated rows 50.5 4x12

Pull ups 4/4/4/4/4

Rear delt 27.5 3x15

Bb curl 30kg 5/4/3/2/1 X 2

Farmers walk 25's length of the gym and back X 2

Hanging leg raises, straight legs 2x12

First one of the week is difficult! Up at 5. In the gym at 6. I'm not at my strongest!

Never mind. Got it done. Nervy time with the house buying and selling now. Just hope everything goes through ok.

Have a nice day everyone.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

B

Pec deck 58.5 3x15

Bench press

60x5

65x5

70 3x5

High incline db press

15's 2x20, 1x19 (failure)

Supersetted with

Strict lat raises 8's 3x10

Dips

1x10

1x9 (failure)

Tricep pushdowns 56.5 2x15

This is a hard workout. Well it is for me, anyway! The middle bit, the superset leaves me really fried. In a good way.

Beautiful day here. Pity I'm off to London to spend all day in a room looking at a computer. Ah well, all will be fine when the mighty reds wipe the floor with the bluenoses tonight!

Have a nice day everyone.

edit -

I actually wrote this yesterday, if anyone is wondering about the mis timed football reference!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

C

Warm up - X trainer & bodyweight stuff.

Bird dogs-2x20

Supersetted with

Glute bridges 2x10

Back ext. 1x10

Foam roll quads

Front squats 40kg 2x5

Trap bar deadlift

110x3

130x1

150x1

155x1

160x1

165x1- PB!

170x1-PB!

150x2

120x3

Step ups 2x20

Well, it's nice to get the PB. It's tempered slightly by the fact I twinged my back in the process. I don't think it's bad (time will tell), but it's served as a timely reminder of problems that I've had in the past and need to be careful of in the future. I failed on first attempt and got it on the second, but my form suffered. If I'm ok to deadlift next week I'll go back to 160 and work on my back off sets.

There seems to be a bit of a glitch with the bank regarding our new mortgage, so it's all a bit tense at the mo. But it's Friday, so I'll have a glass of wine tonight and not think about it! Have a good day everyone!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

well done on the PB mate, good idea to back off a bit and build back up again


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Nice one on the pb Dirk. Hoping the mortgage thing goes ok. I know it can test your nerves hugely. Think of you and your fam.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks chaps! The back twinge was a bit worse than I first thought. Grr. May have to have a rest for a few more days.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Great stuff with the pb mate. I've just started deadlifting again last week and I'm very concious of the possibility of injuries so I feel your pain. I intend to take things very slowly but it doesn't always work out that that.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Great stuff with the pb mate. I've just started deadlifting again last week and I'm very concious of the possibility of injuries so I feel your pain. I intend to take things very slowly but it doesn't always work out that that.


 I know. I ought to know better, but with a pb in sight I became like an eager little puppy. I'd kick myself in the arse, but my hamstrings are too tight at the moment.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Had to have a week off after that back twinge, but better now. Back into the gym today for a bit of stretching and conditioning.

Warm up - skipping, light KB stuff, foam roll.

15Kettlebell swing/5 pressups/5 goblet squats. repeat, reducing the number of press ups and squats until down to 1, then finish off with another 15 swings.

Repeat.

Heavy bag. 2x3 minutes.

Lots of stretching.

That felt good after a week of sore back and tight hammies. Back with the programme tomoz.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Seated unilateral rows. leant forward. 47.5 4x12

pull ups. hammer grip 3/3/3/3

rear delt 27.5 3x15

farmer's walk 22.5's x 2 laps of the gym.

I usually throw in something arm specific at the end of this, but, well, I didn't! I'm knackered if truth be told  It was our wedding anniversary and a friend of ours was dj'ing at a party in a bar by us, so a big group of us went along. I had a little dance for a couple of hours. 3 beers. Then I had to come home! Age is a terrible thing. I used to do some dj'ing myself, so would always be up all night if I was. Hell, even if I wasn't we didn't leave the house until gone 12. It'd kill me now. But at least I don't have hideous comedowns or hangovers to deal with, nowadays.

I do have ridiculously tight hamstrings to deal with, though. Wish they'd blooming' loosen up.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Happy Anniversary old man


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Happy Anniversary old man


 Ha ha! Thanks


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Happy anniversary you ole buffer! :lol: :lol:

glad you had a great time. Did you....did you.....umm ummm dad dance? Snicker snicker.....


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Flubs said:


> Happy anniversary you ole buffer! :lol: :lol:
> 
> glad you had a great time. Did you....did you.....umm ummm dad dance? Snicker snicker.....
> 
> View attachment 125507


 No. I took my old piece of lino and breakdanced.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Happy anniversary you ole buffer! :lol: :lol:
> 
> glad you had a great time. Did you....did you.....umm ummm dad dance? Snicker snicker.....
> 
> View attachment 125507


 Damn! beaten too it !


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> No. I took my old piece of lino and breakdanced.


 pics or no breakdancing


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Greshie said:


> pics or no breakdancing


 Lol!! Pics pics pics! Hahahahaaaaaa....xx


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

oh ye of little faith


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Ok. I Dad danced.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Ok. I Dad danced.


 I KNEW IT.....  . :lol:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

^^ He's better than me.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

B

Pec deck 58.5 3x15

Bench press

60x5

65x5

70x5

60 2x5

High incline db press

15's 3x15

Supersetted with

Strict lat raises 8's 3x12

Dips

2x8

Tricep pushdowns 56.5 3x10

All the trains here knackered this morning. Typing this sitting waiting for the appearance of the elusive train. Who knows when I'll get into work?


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> ^^ He's better than me.


 I thought that was you? :tongue: :lol:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Ho hum. Back gone again. Went on Thursday whilst I was drying my toes after having a shower. This is getting dull.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Ho hum. Back gone again. Went on Thursday whilst I was drying my toes after having a shower. This is getting dull.


 You are falling apart matey .... hope it rights itself soon!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

hope you feel better soon mate


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Oh dear! That'll teach you to get the Lino out for some breakdancing....

bad backs are the pits aren't they? Poor you...


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> hope you feel better soon mate





Flubs said:


> Oh dear! That'll teach you to get the Lino out for some breakdancing....
> 
> bad backs are the pits aren't they? Poor you...


 Thanks! it really is a drag. I feel like Jabba the hut. Hopefully it'll ease up this week. I say this now, in front of witnesses. I'm never going for a 1RM again. If I ever mention the idea, kick my butt.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Yessir! Polishing my butt kicking boots as I type!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Well, here goes again! It's been a testing year so far, training wise. First I was laid off for about 4 weeks after my latest meniere's attack, then after not being back at it very long I tweaked my back and have been off for another 4 weeks, minus 2 sessions a couple of weeks ago. Still, you can only work with what you've got, so time to go again. Nice and easy this week and next I think, with no deadlifts for at leas another week.

Warm up 5 min X trainer

Stretches, foam roller, bird dogs, glute bridges bodyweight squats

Seated row leant forward 42.5 4x12

Face pulls 30 something 3x12

Pull ups v grip 5x3

Farmers walks 20's return length of gym x 4

Step ups 4x20

That'll do for this morning. Off to work now. Still waiting on various people to find out if the house move is going through. Have a nice day everyone!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Glad to see your back at it mate. :thumb

Wishing you a run of good luck mate, your due some.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Welcome back

Fingers crossed with the move ... stressful time !


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks BB and Greshie. Just taking one day at a time!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Friday is normally deadlift day, but I'm having another week off them, so a bit of lower body mobility and conditioning, to make sure my back's ok.

Warm up- X trainer

Bird dogs/glute bridge 2x20 supersetted

Foam roll quads

Back extensions -1x10

Step ups 2x20

Bulgarian split squats. Bodyweight. 2x20.

All feels good. So I thought it would be rude not to do a bit of chesticus.

Pec deck. 49.5 3x15

Bench 60 5x5

Dips 2x8

And if you're going to do your chest you may as well pop a bit of tri's in there.

Tricep pushdowns 56.5 2x10

Stretch

So all feels good. Ready to start some proper work again next week. My wife is working half day tomorrow. Don't know which half yet. Depending on which half she does, I'll be able to train either some krav maga or Muay Thai. Then I think I'll do a light kettlebell session at home on Sunday. Get the body fired up for next week. So that's my weekend! Have a good one everyone.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Friday is normally deadlift day, but I'm having another week off them, so a bit of lower body mobility and conditioning, to make sure my back's ok.
> 
> Warm up- X trainer
> 
> ...


 Wise move mate


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

A

Warm up

Glute bridges 2x10

Supersetted with

Bird dogs 2x20

Back extensions 2x10

Seated rows 44.5 4x12

Pull ups 3/3/3/3/3

Rear delt 27.5 3x15

Farmers walk 22.5's length of the gym and back X 3

Nice to be moving freely again. Off to work now. Thanks for reading!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> A
> 
> Warm up
> 
> ...


 :thumb


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

B

Pec deck 47.5 3x15

Bench press 60 5x5

High incline db press 12.5's 3x20

Supersetted with

Strict lat raises 6's 3x15

Dips 3x8

Tricep pushdowns 56.5 3x8

Tired this morning. The house move isn't going well. To be honest I think it's on the verge of collapsing. It's quite stressful and it's taking a toll on the wife and myself. I think that's why I'm so tired. Still, got through it. All felt pretty good. Off to work now. Have a good day everyone!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> B
> 
> Pec deck 47.5 3x15
> 
> ...


 Moving house in England is very stressful (and very long winded) I shan't add to your stress levels by saying when I bought up here, purchase to entry took approx 4 weeks.... ermmm ..... oh!

Fingers crossed everything pulls together for you ....


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

It's one of life's biggest hassles mate, but stick with it as it will be worth it when your home is looking all brand new and to your spec 

Good to see you still managed some training as well. Good work


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

C

warm up, then -

Bird dogs 2x20

supersetted with

glute bridge 2x10

back ext 1x10

trap bar deadlift

5x70

3x90

2x110

2x110

3x90

5x70

step ups 2x20

Nice and light. Nothing to report. Just what I wanted. Have a nice weekend!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Happy bank holiday to ya Dirk....xxx


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks Flubs! x


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Bit of back today.

Warm up, then some foam rolling.

Seated row, leant forward. 47.5. 4x12

pull ups 4/4/4/4/4

rear delt 27.5 3x15

Farmer's walks 2x24kg kettle bells. 6 return lengths of the studio. 30sec rest in between.

There was a bloke in the gym who likes a gab, so this little lot took bloody ages!

I was supposed to do a Krav Maga class yesterday, but I was just too tired. Went to the gym and did a quick bit of conditioning instead. 2 tabata sessions and 2 rounds on the heavy bag. Going for a deep tissue massage tomorrow morning. although my back's much better now it's still pretty tight, as are my hammies. Looking forward to that. Have a nice bank holiday everyone.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Good luck mate.

My back has gone off again so I feel your pain at having to start over and over again. I'm seriously thinking of binning deads for good save for the fact it would end my competitive lifting. Maybe I'll become a specialist bencher


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Good luck mate.
> 
> My back has gone off again so I feel your pain at having to start over and over again. I'm seriously thinking of binning deads for good save for the fact it would end my competitive lifting. Maybe I'll become a specialist bencher


 Have you tried trap bar deadlifts mate? They've been the saving of me. Although you can't compete with them. My back has been stronger than it's ever been since I've been doing them. Although Ironically I was doing these when I hurt my back, it was against the advice of my strength coach. He told me not to chase numbers and to focus on the work and I ignored it and went after a 1RM. But this is probably no use to you, as you want to compete  Maybe sumo would be the way forward?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Have you tried trap bar deadlifts mate? They've been the saving of me. Although you can't compete with them. My back has been stronger than it's ever been since I've been doing them. Although Ironically I was doing these when I hurt my back, it was against the advice of my strength coach. He told me not to chase numbers and to focus on the work and I ignored it and went after a 1RM. But this is probably no use to you, as you want to compete  Maybe sumo would be the way forward?


 No I haven't tried them. I would only deadlift for competitive purposes so haven't really bothered with variants. I've tried sumo and it doesn't seem to make much difference. I guess I'll just have to limit myself to squats and bench, although a long term lower back strengthening programme might see me trying deadlifting again in the over 60's lol.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi Dirk

Hope you're well. Good to see you still at it


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Hi Dirk
> 
> Hope you're well. Good to see you still at it


 Still trundling along mate. Have you had time off training, or just time away from here?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Still trundling along mate. Have you had time off training, or just time away from here?


 Time off training as well as time off here.

Gonna start back this week, though so will hopefully be around a bit more.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Time off training as well as time off here.
> 
> Gonna start back this week, though so will hopefully be around a bit more.


 You still got your home gym or has your Better Half banished it?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Greshie said:


> You still got your home gym or has your Better Half banished it?


 Still got it. Converted the garage into a gym. I've been dabbling here and there but no consistent training.

thats about to change!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Still got it. Converted the garage into a gym. I've been dabbling here and there but no consistent training.
> 
> thats about to change!


 oh yes, now I think about it I recall you doing the work on the garage ..... that was quite a while ago

Good to hear you are getting back into it .... your journal has been missed


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

just catching up mate, glad to see everything is going in the right direction for a change :thumb


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

B

Pec deck 45 3x15

Bench press 60 2x5, 65 1x5, 70 2x5

High incline db press 12.5's 3x20

Supersetted with

Strict lat raises 6's 3x15

Dips 3x8

Tricep pushdowns 60 2x12

All felt good this morning. However, I did slip in the kitchen before I went and have pulled my calf muscle! I think someone up there is having a laugh at me. Either that or @bestbefore1989 has jinxed me. It's not as bad as a back injury. I can train around it. But it may mean no deadlifting or martial arts for another week. *sigh* I'll see how it goes over the next few days.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> just catching up mate, glad to see everything is going in the right direction for a change :thumb


 Please see above entry


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> B
> 
> Pec deck 45 3x15
> 
> ...


 Dear oh Dear....


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Please see above entry


 :scared:  h34r:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Bit of an all over back do today. Checking all still working and seeing if I can put weight on my calf. 

Warm up - x trainer, light kettle bells, light front squats, light trap bar deadlifts.

Glute bridges x 10

bird dogs x 10

back extension x 10

Seated row. unilateral, leant forward. 45. 4x12

rear delt 27.5 3 x 15

pull ups. v-grip. loads. in sets of 3 or 4.

farmers walk 25's. length of gym and back. 3 times. 30 sec rest in between.

Vertical plate push. 20kg. 2x15.

stretch.

Well. All seems well. Let's try again, shall we?

Finished a job on Friday, so was absolutely knackered yesterday. But took it easy, then went to see Bill Bailey last night, so feeling a bit refreshed today. Got a week off now before my next job starts, so hopefully I can get back on track! Thanks for reading.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Cool, did he do insect nation? or is that oldhat now a days?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Cool, did he do insect nation? or is that oldhat now a days?


 He didn't, no. He was very good, though


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Thought best to reply to you in here keep it out of that thread

Bit of both really have been back in the gym since january but only doing daily cardio not lifted a weight in over 3 years now


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> Thought best to reply to you in here keep it out of that thread
> 
> Bit of both really have been back in the gym since january but only doing daily cardio not lifted a weight in over 3 years now


 Ah well. Good to see you back anyway. Yeah, I don't know what I was doing in that thread anyway. I hate the gen con section now. I try and stay away.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

warm up, x trainer.

Pec dec 45 3x17. Up this weight next time.

Bench 60x5. 65x5. 70x5. 65x5. 70x5.

Strict lat raise 7's 3x15

supersetted with

inc bench 15's 3x20

Dips 3x8

tricep pushdown. 60 3x12

Having a bit of an experiment with the 5x5 on the bench press. Sort of 'wave' progression, with a back off set on the 4th. Didn't really like it!

Off work this week. No back problems. Calf feels good. Also looking hopeful on the house move front again. What could possibly go wrong?

Thanks for reading.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> warm up, x trainer.
> 
> Pec dec 45 3x17. Up this weight next time.
> 
> ...


 h34r: Says nothing !


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> h34r: Says nothing !


 Although this is difficult for me to do............ h34r: I'm also saying nothing!

:whistling: ....

omigodthatwasworsethanlegdaydoingthat :mellow:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> h34r: Says nothing !


 Nope I shan't say nuffin eever :tongue: h34r:

notathingzippononothing .............. :huh:

you ok? not dented anything?, sprained anything? , tripped over anything ?  :thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Thought best to reply to you in here keep it out of that thread
> 
> Bit of both really have been back in the gym since january but only doing daily cardio not lifted a weight in over 3 years now


 Good grief another blast from the past

Hope you are well and enjoying life  :thumb


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Greshie said:


> Good grief another blast from the past
> 
> Hope you are well and enjoying life  :thumb


 I am well thanks greshie lifes ok to also


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Greshie said:


> Nope I shan't say nuffin eever :tongue: h34r:
> 
> notathingzippononothing .............. :huh:
> 
> you ok? not dented anything?, sprained anything? , tripped over anything ?  :thumbup1:


 so far so good!


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

I'd say 'something' but I've missed 'something' and can't figure out what the 'nothing' is. So I too...will say 'nothing' :confused1:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Floydy said:


> I'd say 'something' but I've missed 'something' and can't figure out what the 'nothing' is. So I too...will say 'nothing' :confused1:


 keep it up. it's working. 

I went to see a physio today, to give my back and hammies a going over. My calf has gone black and blue just over the last couple of days - a week after I injured it. She reckons I've torn it, but it seems to be healing ok.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> I went to see a physio today, to give my back and hammies a going over. My calf has gone black and blue just over the last couple of days - a week after I injured it. She reckons I've torn it, but it seems to be healing ok.


 Oh dirk muquackerlie......you are in the wars....if it makes you feel any better I just went for a sixer in the steam room whilst allegedly stretching...cough....and have a whopping bruise coming up on my thigh...humph...

note to oneself: one must not try to do twerking in the quiet of the steam room..... :mellow:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> keep it up. it's working.
> 
> I went to see a physio today, to give my back and hammies a going over. My calf has gone black and blue just over the last couple of days - a week after I injured it. She reckons I've torn it, but it seems to be healing ok.


  knew it! you can't be trusted out alone you can't ! :lol:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Flubs said:


> Oh dirk muquackerlie......you are in the wars....if it makes you feel any better I just went for a sixer in the steam room whilst allegedly stretching...cough....and have a whopping bruise coming up on my thigh...humph...
> 
> note to oneself: one must not try to do twerking in the quiet of the steam room..... :mellow:


 Oh dear. Hope you're ok


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Greshie said:


> knew it! you can't be trusted out alone you can't ! :lol:


 No! This is last week's injury! So far this week has been injury free!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Oh dear. Hope you're ok


 Oh yes of course I am, it's just another day in the life of moi dahhhhling.... :lol:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Warm up - xtrainer, kettle bell stuff - around the worlds, swings, goblet squats.

Bird dogs, 2x20, supersetted with glute bridges, 2x10

back ext. 1x10

clean and press 30kg 1x10

front squat 30kg 2x5

trap bar deadlift -

70x5

90x3

110x1

130x1

110x5

90x5

70x5

bulgarian split squats, body weight 1x20

step ups 1x20

Still walking! Still talking! Win win! The back rehab continues...


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Warm up - xtrainer, kettle bell stuff - around the worlds, swings, goblet squats.
> 
> Bird dogs, 2x20, supersetted with glute bridges, 2x10
> 
> ...


 :thumb h34r:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

cheeky conditioning session today. I'm out of condition at the mo, after my back injury and my calf injury, so I need to get back on it. -

Warm up - x trainer, bit of skipping, light kettle bells, etc

Dan John's 1 kettlebell workout  - 15 kettlebell swings, 5 goblet squats, 5 press ups. Repeat 5 times without stopping, reducing the squats and press ups by 1 each time. That's one set. Did 2 of these.

2x3 min heavy bag.

That's it. Gasping for breath! Got a Muay Thai class tomorrow, so that will give me a good going over, too. Happy friday everyone!


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

Sorry I'm a trifle late with this. Still throwing around those kettlebells I see mate.

Hope you're enjoying your weekend.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Floydy said:


> Sorry I'm a trifle late with this. Still throwing around those kettlebells I see mate.
> 
> Hope you're enjoying your weekend.


 no need to apologise mate! always nice to se you here


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Hour and a half of Muay Thai today. Lots of knees and kicking, so it was nice that my calf held out. Knackered this evening. I'm out of shape


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Hour and a half of Muay Thai today. Lots of knees and kicking, so it was nice that my calf held out. Knackered this evening. I'm out of shape


 You will get it back Dirk......don't make me bring out my tigger roar!!....I...I...mean my tiger roar, tiger ffs!  x


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Flubs said:


> You will get it back Dirk......don't make me bring out my tigger roar!!....I...I...mean my tiger roar, tiger ffs!  x


 Tigger / Flubs Flubs / Tigger strange how the two of them have never been seen in the same place at the same time  :huh:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Tigger / [Redacted] [Redacted] / Tigger strange how the two of them have never been seen in the same place at the same time  :huh:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: x


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Greshie said:


> Tigger / Flubs Flubs / Tigger strange how the two of them have never been seen in the same place at the same time  :huh:


 Don't be silly. Flubs is nothing like Tigger, she's bouncy, :bounce: trouncy, :bounce: flouncy, :bounce: pouncy :bounce: : fun,  fun,  fun,  fun, :lol: FUN :w00t:

:confused1:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

A

Warm up - xtrainer

Glute bridges 2x10

Supersetted with

Bird dogs 2x20

Back extensions 2x10

Seated rows 47.5 4x12

Pull ups, hammer grip 3/3/3/3/3

Rear delt 27.5 3x15

Farmers walk 25's length of the gym and back X 3

Stretch and done!

The wife and I finally got around to watching the excellent Hillsborough documentary that the BBC made last night, so stayed up a bit later than usual and had a glass of wine more than usual! Felt groggy this morning as a result, even moore so because I was off work last week, but got up and got it done.

Off to work now. Thanks for reading!


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

Good session despite the wine explosion mate. 

Bird dogs?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

I luv doing farmers walks. I hold two 20kg kbells and string a weight round my waist sometimes. I think my gym is thinking of getting one of this things you hang round your shoulder? Like the proper strongmen have....I can't wait!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Floydy said:


> Good session despite the wine explosion mate.
> 
> Bird dogs?


 Yeah. There's something on them here - https://www.t-nation.com/training/freakish-strength-with-proper-core-training I'm working (amongst other things) on getting my glutes working for me.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Flubs said:


> I luv doing farmers walks. I hold two 20kg kbells and string a weight round my waist sometimes. I think my gym is thinking of getting one of this things you hang round your shoulder? Like the proper strongmen have....I can't wait!


 you're 'ardcore, you are


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

B

Warm up- X trainer

Pec deck 49.5 3x15

Bench press 60x5, 65x5, 70 3x5

High incline db press 15's 3x20

Supersetted with

Strict lat raises 7.5's 3x12

Dips 3x8

Tricep pushdowns 63 3x10

Good session, but then had to wait 20 minutes for a shower. 20 blooming minutes! Had the quickest shower in the history of showers and legged it to the train station. Just catching my breath now! Have a good day all!


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

Training's looking fine mate, good session there 

What was wrong with the shower? Too many waiting or one huge sweaty person taking a long time?


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Floydy said:


> Training's looking fine mate, good session there
> 
> What was wrong with the shower? Too many waiting or one huge sweaty person taking a long time?


 Man I love working out at home, no huge sweaty sods in my shower, not keen on sharing certain things....my OCD coming out.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Floydy said:


> Training's looking fine mate, good session there
> 
> What was wrong with the shower? Too many waiting or one huge sweaty person taking a long time?


 No. They have "individual changing rooms". All sounds lovely, except that means there's 3 changing rooms where there could be 10 showers. I finished training and they were all full, with 3 people waiting outside. Absolute pain in the bum.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

UK2USA said:


> Man I love working out at home, no huge sweaty sods in my shower, not keen on sharing certain things....my OCD coming out.


 I don't have room at the moment, but we're in the middle of trying to move to a bigger place. A place I can train at home is definitely on the cards!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

C

warm up- xtrainer and light kettlebells, then -

Bird dogs 2x20

supersetted with

glute bridge 2x10

back ext 1x10

Clean and press 3 X 5

trap bar deadlift

5x70

3x90

2x110

1x130

1x140

1x140

3x130

5x110

10x90

step ups 2x20

Lots of stretching

All felt OK. I was at 170 when I twinged my back, but I'm going to stick at around 150 for a while this time. Work on my back off sets then increase the weight in small increments. Off to work now. Looking forward to the weekend. Have a good one everyone.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Cracking Krav Maga session this morning. Boxing combinations and grappling.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

conditioning -

warm up - 5 min warm up on x trainer, bit of skipping, body weight squats and such like.

Kettlebell Turkish get ups. 1x10

Kettlebell swings - 15, goblet squats - 5, press ups, 5.

Kettlebell swings - 15, goblet squats - 4, press ups, 4.

Kettlebell swings - 15, goblet squats - 3, press ups, 3.

Kettlebell swings - 15, goblet squats - 2, press ups, 2.

Kettlebell swings - 15, goblet squats - 1, press ups, 1.

2 min rest, then start again from the Turkish get ups.

= 20 get ups, 150 swings, 30 squats and 30 press ups

Heavy bag - 2 x 3 min.

Hanging straight legged leg raise. 2x12.

Stretching to finish.

Nicely knackered now. Probably too early to open my father's day bottle of Laphroaig.  Have a nice day, everyone!


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

Still got the energy for those kettlebells and what not haven't you mate, keep it going 

Go on, reward yourself with a whiskey, you've earned it :beer:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Floydy said:


> Still got the energy for those kettlebells and what not haven't you mate, keep it going
> 
> Go on, reward yourself with a whiskey, you've earned it :beer:


 ha ha! I've got to cook sunday roast for 7 people this avvy. reckon I'll save the scotch for antiques roadshow.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Watched "Deadpool" last night, BTW. Thoroughly enjoyed it


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Watched "Deadpool" last night, BTW. Thoroughly enjoyed it


 :thumb My kids just took me to see X Men Apocalypse.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

A

Warm up - xtrainer

Glute bridges 2x10

Supersetted with

Bird dogs 2x20

Back extensions 2x10

Seated rows 47.5 4x12

Pull ups, hammer grip 3/3/3/3/3/3

Rear delt 27.5 3x15

Vertical plate push 20kg 2x15


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

whats a Vertical plate push mate?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> whats a Vertical plate push mate?


 Sorry, press, not push. Ab exercise. A bit about it here - https://www.t-nation.com/training/4-dumbest-ab-exercises


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Sorry, press, not push. Ab exercise. A bit about it here - https://www.t-nation.com/training/4-dumbest-ab-exercises


 thanks


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Sorry, press, not push. Ab exercise. A bit about it here - https://www.t-nation.com/training/4-dumbest-ab-exercises


 Rather a useful link I think !


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Greshie said:


> Rather a useful link I think !


 It's a good website, t-nation. Lots of useful info on there, from some of the best coaches in the world.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> It's a good website, t-nation. Lots of useful info on there, from some of the best coaches in the world.


 Just subscribed to the newsletter ... have been having nosing around .... there are some good articles


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

B

Warm up- X trainer

Pec deck 49.5 3x15

Bench press 70 5x5

High incline db press 15's 3x15

Supersetted with

Strict lat raises 7's 3x15

Dips 2x10

Tricep pushdowns 63 3x10

I've had a pain in the tendon of the inside of my right elbow for a couple of months now. I thought I'd done it with a pulling exercises, but none of those seem to hurt it. I noticed today it was really hurting when I did the dumbbell incline bench press. I rotate my hands as they come down and go up again and this seemed to really aggravate it. Tried them without the rotation but it still hurt at the lower part of the movement. I'll leave these out for a few weeks and see how I get on. Off to work now. Still waiting for the house purchase to go through. Yawn.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

I had pain with wrist rotation when I tore my bicep tendons.

I found wrist straps helped me keep my wrist from rotating and helped limit the pain


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

C

warm up- xtrainer and light kettlebells, then -

Bird dogs 2x20

supersetted with

glute bridge 2x10

back ext 1x10

Clean and press 3 X 5

Front squat 2x5

trap bar deadlift

5x70

3x90

2x110

1x130

140 2x3

3x130

5x110

Step ups 2x20

Vertical plate press 20kg 2x15

All good. Off to work now. Have a nice weekend everyone.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> C
> 
> warm up- xtrainer and light kettlebells, then -
> 
> ...


 140kg for triples. :thumb

Im trying to remember what your target dead lift was again


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

It was 180 for a single. I got to 170, but then twinged my back. I'm not going to work with 1rm's any more!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> It was 180 for a single. I got to 170, but then twinged my back. I'm not going to work with 1rm's any more!


 so what's the new goal then? 170 X 3 would be about the same as 180 X 1.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> so what's the new goal then? 170 X 3 would be about the same as 180 X 1.


 I'm just going to think about increasing overall poundage, as opposed to achieving a specific 1RM. My strength coach told me a while ago to stop focussing on a 1RM. I ignored him and put my back out! I'll still increase back off sets for reps then weight, and then increase my heaviest lift incrementally and slowly. Each time I increase the main lift it will be for a single the first week, so it will actually be the most I've ever lifted for 1, but it won't be my potential 1RM, as I would actually be able to lift a bit more if needed, as I've put the work in on the back off sets. Does that make sense? I don't know if I'm explaining myself very well. I'll get 180 (and beyond), I'm just going to ensure I progress slowly.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> I'm just going to think about increasing overall poundage, as opposed to achieving a specific 1RM. My strength coach told me a while ago to stop focussing on a 1RM. I ignored him and put my back out! I'll still increase back off sets for reps then weight, and then increase my heaviest lift incrementally and slowly. Each time I increase the main lift it will be for a single the first week, so it will actually be the most I've ever lifted for 1, but it won't be my potential 1RM, as I would actually be able to lift a bit more if needed, as I've put the work in on the back off sets. Does that make sense? I don't know if I'm explaining myself very well. I'll get 180 (and beyond), I'm just going to ensure I progress slowly.


 :thumb better slow steady progress than stop and start due to injury, and properly faster progress in the end as well


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

What's happened to my "content I posted in" bit? Anyone else's vanished? Anyway, I'll have to look for everyone's logs again. Apologies if you don't hear from me for a while


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Conditioning

Warm up - x trainer, foam roll.

Variation on Dan John's 1 kettlebell workout-

1. Kettlebell turkish get ups - 10

2. Kettlebell swings - 15, goblet squats - 5, press ups - 5.

Repeat all of number 2, reducing the number of squats and press until down to one.

That's one set. Did 2 of these. It's a variant of the "1 kettle bell work out" because I use 3 kettle bells.

Heavy bag. 3 minutes x 2.

Hanging leg raises, straight legs. 2 x 15.

Home. Cup of tea. Scrambled eggs on toast.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> What's happened to my "content I posted in" bit? Anyone else's vanished? Anyway, I'll have to look for everyone's logs again. Apologies if you don't hear from me for a while


 yes its like its all been reset somehow .


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> What's happened to my "content I posted in" bit? Anyone else's vanished? Anyway, I'll have to look for everyone's logs again. Apologies if you don't hear from me for a while


 Yes mine disappeared too ....


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

A

Warm up - xtrainer

Seated rows 47.5 4x12

Pull ups, hammer grip 3/3/3/3/3/3

Rear delt 31.5 3x15

Farmer's walks 25's x 3

Ab wheel 3x10

This is the workout I have most trouble progressing with (though I did but a bit extra on the rear delts). This is where all my weaknesses lie! Off to work now. Can't believe there's only 1 ep of GOT left, then we have to wait another year


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ab wheels....bleurrrrggghhh.....I find them hard to do, my abs are poop...


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

B

Warm up- X trainer

Pec deck 52 3x15

Bench press 70 5x5

High incline db press 15's 20/15/20

Supersetted with

Strict lat raises 7's 3x15

Dips 2x10

Tricep pushdowns 63 2x12

Don't know what happened with the middle set of the incline presses. The force deserted me. I'll put it down to the fact that I'd put an extra 2.5 kilos in the pec deck. Off to work now. House purchase dragging on interminably. Hey ho.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Flubs said:


> Ab wheels....bleurrrrggghhh.....I find them hard to do, my abs are poop...


 You're back! It was my abs that did it, wasn't it?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

C

warm up- xtrainer and light kettlebells, then -

Bird dogs 2x20

supersetted with

glute bridge 2x10

back ext 1x10

trap bar deadlift

5x70

3x90

2x110

1x130

1x140

1x150

7x120

8x110

Step ups 2x20

Nice short session this morning. Going to stay at 150 for a while, starting at next week with triples, while increasing my back off sets considerably before moving up to 160, then 170 and so on and so forth! Busy few days ahead. My wife is working today and tomorrow. She does long days, so there'll be plenty to do around the house! Off to work now. Have a nice weekend everyone.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Conditioning

Warm up - x trainer, foam roll.

1. Kettlebell turkish get ups - 10

2. Kettlebell swings - 15, goblet squats - 5, press ups - 5.

Kettlebell swings - 15, goblet squats - 4, press ups - 4.

Kettlebell swings - 15, goblet squats - 3, press ups - 3.

Kettlebell swings - 15, goblet squats - 2, press ups - 2.

Kettlebell swings - 15, goblet squats - 1, press ups - 1.

3. Repeat from no. 1.

Heavy bag. 3 minutes x 2.

Vertical plate press. 2 x 15.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Don't want to jinx you again mate, so just going to say " :thumb "


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Saw my strength coach today. Mixed things up a bit. I'm going on to a 2 day split for a while. In the light of recent injuries I'm going to work with less weight on the deadlifts for a while, but quite high reps. Start the new program on Monday, so looking forward to that.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Saw my strength coach today. Mixed things up a bit. I'm going on to a 2 day split for a while. In the light of recent injuries I'm going to work with less weight on the deadlifts for a while, but quite high reps. Start the new program on Monday, so looking forward to that.


 :thumb less sets with those higher reps? what sort of rep range will you be doing mate?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> What's happened to my "content I posted in" bit? Anyone else's vanished? Anyway, I'll have to look for everyone's logs again. Apologies if you don't hear from me for a while


 Yes, mine has 'disappeared' 2 or 3 times over the past couple of months. It must be a side effect of Lorians updates I suppose.

Nice work building the deads up again :thumbup1:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> :thumb less sets with those higher reps? what sort of rep range will you be doing mate?


 Yeah, some warm up sets, working up to just one set of 10. Then, when I've got ten for 2 or 3 sessions up the weight, lower the reps and work up to 10 again. So, for instance I did 1 set of 10 at 120kg today, I'll do that again next time, then go up to 130x5 and so on.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Yes, mine has 'disappeared' 2 or 3 times over the past couple of months. It must be a side effect of Lorians updates I suppose.
> 
> Nice work building the deads up again :thumbup1:


 Cheers, Ming. Yeah, something fishy's been going on


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

A

First day of new programme, so all light while I get used to it. It's a 2 day split, training 3 days a week. So less weight, higher reps generally. Each movement will be trained 6 times a month.

Warm up - X trainer, pec deck.

Incline smith machine press, constant tension.

10x10

20x10

40x12

20x8

Prone rows

15's 4x12

Dips 2x10

Pull ups 5x4

Upright db rows

10's 4x10

Ab wheel 2 X 12

As I said, but of a practise session today, as there's a few new exercises in there. Just finding my groove  . Part of my training goals now is to just keep training. Far too many injuries the last 6 months. So I'm probably doing less from here on in.

Allegedly we're finally going to find out if our house move is going to go through today. I'd like to say I wasn't stressed about it, but it wouldn't be true. We've been trying to bring this about since February. Ridiculous. Anyway, fingers crossed!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Fingers crossed with the house move :thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Hope it goes through for you mate


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Oh blimey on the house front. I hope it goes through for you too. It is a stressful time. Best of luck. X


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Greshie said:


> Fingers crossed with the house move :thumbup1:





BestBefore1989 said:


> Hope it goes through for you mate





Flubs said:


> Oh blimey on the house front. I hope it goes through for you too. It is a stressful time. Best of luck. X


 Thanks everyone. It's a yes! We haven't got the paperwork through yet, but that should be today or early tomorrow. We've had a nightmare few months. We need to move to a bigger house, as we have to build a facility downstairs for Molly, as she's getting too big to carry up and down the stairs. We got really messed around by the bank with a mortgage, so had to go looking for a new mortgage when we had, in effect, already sold our house and had an offer accepted on another. There's been a fair bit of pressure from both ends of the chain and the worry that this mortgage wouldn't go through, too. But it seems all's ok now. Everything else is done, because this bit's taken so long, so we could actually be moving in the next couple of weeks now. Eek! We haven't been able to pack anything yet, because we didn't know if it was going to happen or not. Need to get a wiggle on


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Thanks everyone. It's a yes! We haven't got the paperwork through yet, but that should be today or early tomorrow. We've had a nightmare few months. We need to move to a bigger house, as we have to build a facility downstairs for Molly, as she's getting too big to carry up and down the stairs. We got really messed around by the bank with a mortgage, so had to go looking for a new mortgage when we had, in effect, already sold our house and had an offer accepted on another. There's been a fair bit of pressure from both ends of the chain and the worry that this mortgage wouldn't go through, too. But it seems all's ok now. Everything else is done, because this bit's taken so long, so we could actually be moving in the next couple of weeks now. Eek! We haven't been able to pack anything yet, because we didn't know if it was going to happen or not. Need to get a wiggle on


 :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: Brilliant News .... hopefully everything will run smoothly now

My big tip ... get the removal firm to do the packing for you ... the cost is worth the saving in stress and time...


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Greshie said:


> :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: Brilliant News .... hopefully everything will run smoothly now
> 
> My big tip ... get the removal firm to do the packing for you ... the cost is worth the saving in stress and time...


 Have no fear. We're on it!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

A

Warm up - X trainer, pec deck.

Incline smith machine press,

30x10

40x5

50x8

40x15

Prone rows

15's 4x12

Dips 2x10

Pull ups 5x4

Upright db rows

12.5's 4x10

Vertical

Plate press 20kg 2x12


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Congratulations Dirk! Wahooooo.... Hope everything goes well for themove. It is a bit of a nightmare but once you are in you can do stuff in your own time to get settled in. X


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Flubs said:


> Congratulations Dirk! Wahooooo.... Hope everything goes well for themove. It is a bit of a nightmare but once you are in you can do stuff in your own time to get settled in. X


 Thanks Flubs!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

B

Warm up X trainer

Bird dogs. 2 sets of 10

Supersetted with

Glute bridge 2 sets of 10

Back extension 1x10

Step ups 2x20

Front squats

5x empty bar

3x 30

5x 40

8x30

Trap bar deadlift

5x70

3x90

2x110

1x120

10x120

Tricep pushdowns 65x12

Pull up X 3

Tricep pushdowns 65x12

Pull up x 3

Tricep pushdowns 65x12. Drop set. 3 drops.

All done by 7am! Off to work now. Lovely day here.have a nice day everyone.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

yesterday -

B

Warm up - x trainer, machine chest press

incline smith machine press

10x 20

8x30

6x40

8x50

15x40

Prone row

15's 4x12

Dips

2x10

Tricep pushdown

63 3x12 (last one a drop set with 2 drops)

supersetted with

straight legged hanging leg raises

3x12

Vertical plate press

20kg 2x15


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

It's really hard to say, straight legged hanging leg raises.....not that I was reading out loud or anything... :whistling:

itotallywasnerd..... :lol: . Durrrrrr.....


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Flubs said:


> It's really hard to say, straight legged hanging leg raises.....not that I was reading out loud or anything... :whistling:
> 
> itotallywasnerd..... :lol: . Durrrrrr.....


 Ha ha! It is, actually.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ha haaaaa....caught ya! Morning Dirk :thumb . Your an early bird today. I'm just off for a trog round the fields....see the bunnies and stuff. Have a great day. X


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

have a good jog @Flubs. I'm just off to do some deadlifts


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

B

Warm up X trainer

Bird dogs. 2 sets of 10

Supersetted with

Glute bridge 2 sets of 10

Back extension 1x10

Step ups 2x20

Front squats

5x empty bar

3x 30

5x 40

8x30

Trap bar deadlift

5x70

3x90

2x110

1x120

10x120

Tricep pushdowns 70x10

Pull up X 3

Tricep pushdowns 70x10

Pull up x 3

Tricep pushdowns 70x10

I think I had a glass of wine too many last night. All felt difficult this morning! Anyway, off to work now on a lovely sunny day! I think we'll exchange contracts on the house this week, which means we could be moving as quickly as next week!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

A

Warm up - X trainer, pec deck.

Incline smith machine press,

30x10

40x5

50x8

40x15

Prone rows

17.5's 4x12

Dips 2x12, 1x8

Upright db rows

10's 4x10

Ab roller 3x10


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

B

Warm up X trainer

Bird dogs. 2 sets of 10

Supersetted with

Glute bridge 2 sets of 10

Back extension 1x10

Step ups 2x20

Front squats

5x empty bar

3x 30

5x 40

8x30

Trap bar deadlift

5x70

3x90

2x110

1x120

10x120

Tricep pushdowns 70x10 3 sets, the last one a drop set with 3 drops.

This is pretty much going to be my lower body day for the next few weeks, in the spirit of slow progression!

Well, another week gone by and still we haven't exchanged contracts on the house. Highlights from this week-

Lost our removal company. Solicitor told us we were £17000 short and sent us into a tailspin. Then, a couple of hours later called to say she'd made a mistake and we were only £6000 short. Oh, that's ok then. Our buyers, who've been unpleasant and hassling us throughout suddenly realised they hadn't transferred the funds for their deposit. Not only that, but the funds are in a Swiss bank account and can't be withdrawn remotely. They have flown to Switzerland today to withdraw them. Honestly, you couldn't make this up. Even our estate agents say they've never known a sale like it. We'll look back and laugh one day. Have a nice weekend everyone!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> B
> 
> Warm up X trainer
> 
> ...


 LOL no stress in the McQuickly household :blink:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> LOL no stress in the McQuickly household :blink:


 Nothing to see here. Move along please


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

In a few months time when you are settled into your new home all the stress and hassle of moving will seem like a distant memory ...... :thumbup1:

except of course your Misses will have a long list of DIY and decorating jobs she'll want you to do :lol:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Oh boyeeeeee.....that is proper stress...eeeeeek! I will cross everything wobbly for that it all comes out ok........errmmmm......and on that basis you should in the house by 10.30 today! :lol: . Seriously though, truly wishing you all things good for the move. X


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Greshie said:


> In a few months time when you are settled into your new home all the stress and hassle of moving will seem like a distant memory ...... :thumbup1:
> 
> except of course your Misses will have a long list of DIY and decorating jobs she'll want you to do :lol:


 You don't know how right you are, Ian


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Flubs said:


> Oh boyeeeeee.....that is proper stress...eeeeeek! I will cross everything wobbly for that it all comes out ok........errmmmm......and on that basis you should in the house by 10.30 today! :lol: . Seriously though, truly wishing you all things good for the move. X


 Thanks Flubs!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

A

Warm up - X trainer, pec deck.

Incline smith machine press,

30x10

40x5

50x8

40x15

Prone rows

17.5's 4x12

Dips 3x10

Upright db rows

10's 4x10

Farmer's walk

2x25's X 3

Well that was a very busy weekend, trying to get ready for the move. Not helped by the fact my wife was working a long day on Saturday. I'm going to take a week off training the week that we actually move. I think my CNS needs it now. Anyway, off to work now. Have a nice day everyone!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

B

Warm up X trainer

Bird dogs. 2 sets of 10

Supersetted with

Glute bridge 2 sets of 10

Back extension 1x10

Step ups 2x20

Front squats

5x empty bar

3x 30

5x 40

8x30

Trap bar deadlift

5x70

3x90

2x110

1x120

2x5x120

Farmers walks

25's X 3

Thought I felt a teensy twinge in my lower back the front squats, so I did 2x5 as my last sets of deads as opposed to 1x10. All seems fine.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Take it easy mate, last thing you need is to be flat on your back when its time to move house


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Take it easy mate, last thing you need is to be flat on your back when its time to move house


 very true! (Still haven't moved, BTW  )


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

A

Warm up - X trainer, pec deck.

Incline smith machine press,

30x10

40x5

50x8

40x15

Prone rows

20's 4x12

Dips 3x10

Upright db rows

12.5's 4x10


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

B

Warm up X trainer

Bird dogs. 2 sets of 10

Supersetted with

Glute bridge 2 sets of 10

Back extension 1x10

Step ups 2x20

Front squats

5x empty bar

3x 30

5x 40

8x30

Trap bar deadlift

5x70

3x90

2x110

1x120

10x120

Pull ups 4x3

Vertical plate press

20kg 2x15

This was actually yesterday. Still haven't moved! Probably at least 2 weeks away. I'm boring myself with this now, so won't be mentioning it again.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

A

Warm up - X trainer, pec deck.

Incline smith machine press,

30x10

40x5

50x8

40x15

Prone rows

20's 4x12

Dips 3x10

Pull ups 4x3

Upright db rows

12.5's 4x10

My posting has been a bit short and to the point lately and I haven't been dipping into everyone's journals. This is because it's just very busy at home at the moment and we're surrounded by cardboard boxes! Apologies. As soon as things settle down, normal service will be resumed.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

No problem Mackwackerlie....you get moved and sort your family out, much more important.

wedontmindatallthatyoucantbearsedwithusanymore! :sneaky2: :whistling:  ....x


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Well. That's a turnip for the books. After being told that it would be two weeks, it went through today! Exchanged and completed! Move in next Friday! Hurrah! Having a cheeky mid week glass of wine now.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Well. That's a turnip for the books. After being told that it would be two weeks, it went through today! Exchanged and completed! Move in next Friday! Hurrah! Having a cheeky mid week glass of wine now.


 :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: . Crikey! I bet that's a load off ain't it? Congratulations Dirk, congeeerrrrrrratulaaaaaaattttiiiooooooooonnnnnnnnsss :thumb :thumb


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Dirk McQuickly said:
> 
> 
> > Well. That's a turnip for the books. After being told that it would be two weeks, it went through today! Exchanged and completed! Move in next Friday! Hurrah! Having a cheeky mid week glass of wine now.
> ...


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Flubs said:


> :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: . Crikey! I bet that's a load off ain't it? Congratulations Dirk, congeeerrrrrrratulaaaaaaattttiiiooooooooonnnnnnnnsss :thumb :thumb


 Thanks you two! Can't believe it's finally gone through


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Well. That's a turnip for the books. After being told that it would be two weeks, it went through today! Exchanged and completed! Move in next Friday! Hurrah! Having a cheeky mid week glass of wine now.


 :thumb :thumb :thumb

Congratulations !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Greshie said:


> :thumb :thumb :thumb
> 
> Congratulations !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Cheers!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

B

Warm up X trainer

Bird dogs. 2 sets of 10

Supersetted with

Glute bridge 2 sets of 10

Back extension 1x10

Light Front squats

Trap bar deadlift

5x70

3x90

2x110

1x120

10x120

Pull ups 4x4

Tricep pushdowns 70 3x10

I'm going to take next week off. I plan to have a rest week every 8th or 9th week and seeing as how next week is house moving week, that seems a good time to do it!

Off to work now. Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> B
> 
> Warm up X trainer
> 
> ...


 you may not be in the gym next week mate, but I doubt you'll be resting. :lol:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> you may not be in the gym next week mate, but I doubt you'll be resting. :lol:


 Very true!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Well, I'm having a week off the gym, but still up at 5am, as I keep having anxious dreams about moving house. Damn.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Well, I'm having a week off the gym, but still up at 5am, as I keep having anxious dreams about moving house. Damn.


 What day is Moving Day?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Greshie said:


> What day is Moving Day?


 Friday


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

see, nothing to be anxious about, you've got 4 whole days to do............EVERYTHING

:lol:

youll manage it mate, these things have a way of working themselves out


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Friday


 Gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhh...................

 x


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> see, nothing to be anxious about, you've got 4 whole days to do............EVERYTHING
> 
> :lol:
> 
> youll manage it mate, these things have a way of working themselves out


 Ha ha! Up at 5 o'clock again for no good reason! Aargh! dreamt last night that we were refugees. A lovely turkish family put us up.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Curds (Kurds) for breakfast ?

:lol:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Curds (Kurds) for breakfast ?
> 
> :lol:


 Groan  They were a delight, actually.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

D Day today! :w00t: . Eeeeeek!

wishing you and the fam all the best for today Dirk. X


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Oh Yea, Dirk, don't forget to take the kids with you when you leave

:lol:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Hope all went well today .. and you are not in too much chaos! :thumb


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks all. It was a very difficult day and we're in chaos now, as you can imagine! But we're all in and it's getting a bit more organised each day. Back to training wednesday I think.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Oh Yea, Dirk, don't forget to take the kids with you when you leave
> 
> :lol:


 Kids? Argh, kids!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Kids? Argh, kids!



View attachment 134539


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

B

Warm up X trainer

Foam roll

Bird dogs. 2 sets of 10

Supersetted with

Glute bridge 2 sets of 10

Back extension 1x10

Light Front squats

Trap bar deadlift

5x70

3x90

2x110

1x120

10x120

Tricep pushdowns 70 3x10

Supersetted with

Cable/rope Bicep curl 36 3x10

Stretching

Good to be back in the gym after the chaos of last week!

Did some light bicep curls. Haven't done these for a while as I had a sore tendon and they aggravated it, but with a rope attachment on the cable machine and light weights it felt OK.

Off to work now. Have a nice day everyone.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

A

Warm up - X trainer, pec deck.

Incline smith machine press,

30x10

40x5

50x8

40x15

Prone rows

17.5's 4x12

Dips 3x10

Supersetted with

Pull ups 3x4

Upright db rows

12.5's 4x10


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Prone rows?

i... Ummmm....I....hate to ask but actual lying down rows? Wut?  can I have a clue Dirk, this might be something I need to try...


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Flubs said:


> Prone rows?
> 
> i... Ummmm....I....hate to ask but actual lying down rows? Wut?  can I have a clue Dirk, this might be something I need to try...


 There you go -


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

B

Warm up X trainer

Foam roll

Bird dogs. 2 sets of 10

Supersetted with

Glute bridge 2 sets of 10

Back extension 1x10

Light Front squats

Trap bar deadlift

5x70

3x90

2x110

1x120

10x120

Tricep pushdowns 70 3x10

Stretching

Tuesday twinge- right shoulder, preventing bicep curls. Harrumph.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

A

Warm up - X trainer, pec deck.

Incline smith machine press,

30x6

40x8

30x15

Prone rows

17.5's 4x12

Dips 3x10

Supersetted with

Pull ups 3x4

Upright db rows

12.5's 4x10

So, eventually the madness of the last few weeks overtook me. After working long hours all summer, the wife working long hours both days all the weekends, the kids being off school and the house move, my brother asked me to be his best man at the last minute last week (his wedding was on Saturday)! So I gave up and took a week off training. The wedding was great, big party up in Liverpool and I'm back now and I think our lives are returning to some normality. So onwards and upwards!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

B

Warm up X trainer

Foam roll

Bird dogs. 2 sets of 10

Supersetted with

Glute bridge 2 sets of 10

Back extension 1x10

Light Front squats

Trap bar deadlift

5x70

3x90

2x110

1x120

10x120

Step ups, bodyweight.

2x20

Straight legged hanging leg raises

2x10

Lovely sunny day. Off to sit in a small room and look at a computer.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

A

Warm up - X trainer, pec deck.

smith machine press,

30x10

40x8

50x 8

40x15

Prone rows

17.5's 4x12

Dips 3x10

Supersetted with

Pull ups 3x4

Upright db rows

12.5's 4x10

Ab wheel 2x10

Feels like I'm getting back into the groove a bit, which is nice. Last day on this job today. Got a week off before my next job starts. Really looking forward to that! Checked the weather report before I left the house this morning and it said light rain, so I put a light raincoat on. Came out of the gym to be greeted by the apocalypse. Thunder, lightning, torrential rain and flash flooding. Must remember to not trust the BBC weather app.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> A
> 
> Warm up - X trainer, pec deck.
> 
> ...


 That is light rain up here in Scotland :lol:

Actually we are having a bit of an Indian summer... sky is a funny blue colour and there is a yellow round thing in it..... :huh:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

what's happened to @Flubs' journal? She gone AWOL again?


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Flubs said:


> My journal went to journal heaven. I have a mahoosive curve ball to deal with. I'm still training but journaling will have to wait A bit. I'm still reading now and again etc. Will be back in a bit. Thanks for asking, much appreciated.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

good session with my strength coach this morning. I'm just going to write down the tweaks he suggested to my programme here, before i forget.

Replace incline smith machine press with reverse grip smith press (5x10)

Replace chins and dips with try/gymnast ring/suspension bands/whateveryoucallthem press ups and inverse rows.

(Both in an attempt to cure my shoulder problems)

Deadlift - switch to a heavy set (maybe 5 singles)

Then a back off set of 10 @ 80%


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

A

Warm up - x trainer, pec deck, seated rows.

reverse grip smith machine press 40 5x10

trx inverse rows 3x8

trx push up 3x8

bent over single arm db row 20 4x20

upright db row 12.5's 4x10

vertical plate press 15 2x15

These trx movements are going to take some getting used to! Swinging and shaking all over the place


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> A
> 
> Warm up - x trainer, pec deck, seated rows.
> 
> ...


 TRX training? mate start down that path and before you know it you'll be pushing the children off the play-frame in the park so you can do muscle ups!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> TRX training? mate start down that path and before you know it you'll be pushing the children off the play-frame in the park so you can do muscle ups!


 ha ha! Working on my kipping pull ups as we speak.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

bit of conditioning today -

warm up - x trainer, skipping, bodyweight squats, light kettle bell swings.

kettle bell turkish get up - 2x5

2 x tabatas (kettlebell swings, skipping, k/bell sumo dead to upright row, mountain climbers x 2)

heavy bag 2x3 min

1st one of these sessions I've done in a while. Felt like it, too! I've ordered myself a heavy bag, so I will shortly be able to do these in the comfort of my own home. Off work this week. Enjoying that. Have a nice day, everyone.


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> good session with my strength coach this morning. I'm just going to write down the tweaks he suggested to my programme here, before i forget.
> 
> Replace incline smith machine press with reverse grip smith press (5x10)
> 
> ...


 What shoulder issues do you have mate?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

RexEverthing said:


> What shoulder issues do you have mate?


 Just a pain in my right shoulder. I've had a rotator cuff injury before and it's not as bad as that, but it's still a ****er!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

I sometimes get the same issue mate, I think the medical term for it is old and knackered.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> I sometimes get the same issue mate, I think the medical term for it is old and knackered.


 I demand a second opinion!


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> what's happened to @Flubs' journal? She gone AWOL again?


 Flubber dubber does seem to have gone awol, was looking for her journal to pop in then...... wheres Flubs?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Quackerz said:


> Flubber dubber does seem to have gone awol, was looking for her journal to pop in then...... wheres Flubs?


 They seek her here, they seek her there...


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> They seek her here, they seek her there...


 She is a ninja, I'm sure she'll turn up. lol


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

No training today. Just got back from watching the mighty red men stomp all over a woefully unprepared Hull City. Happy days. Glass of wine. Up in the morning for some deadlifting. Night all!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

B

Warm up - x trainer, kettle bell swings, goblet squats.

bird dogs, 1x10

glute bridge, 1x10

back ext 1x10

foam roll quads and hams

Trap bar deadlift

70x50

90x3

110x2

130x1

140 5x1

120 1x10

step ups, bodyweight 2x20

vertical plate press 15kg 2x15

One of my krav maga classes has changed nights, so I'm switching round my training days to accommodate it. I actually enjoy training Sunday morning. The gym's not too busy and I can take a bit longer to do things. Still a bit stiff from the drive to Liverpool yesterday. The M6 was a car park. Still, this has helped a bit.  Have a nice day everyone!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

A

Warm up - X trainer, pec deck.

smith machine press,

30x10

40x8

Pec deck

Can't remember!

TRX inverse rows

3x8

TRX push ups

3x8

Bent over DB rows

20's 4x10

Upright db rows

12.5's 4x10

Ab wheel 2x10

This was yesterday. My shoulder's still hurting. Wandering round the gym trying to find a press movement that doesn't hurt it. I'm going to drop all the pressing for a couple of weeks, apart from the trx push ups. They seem OK. Dropping pull ups too.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

B

Warm up X trainer

Foam roll

Bird dogs. 1x10

Glute bridge 1x10

Back extension 1x10

Light Front squats

Trap bar deadlift

5x70

3x90

2x110

1x120

1x130

140 5x1

10x120

Step ups, bodyweight.

Vertical plate press

15kg 2x15

My mother's very ill at the mo and the worry is taking it out of me a bit. Still, it went pretty well this morning.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Best wishes to your mother mate. I'm in a similar boat myself and it is very worrying.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Fingers crossed for your Mum, it's a worrying time as I well know !


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Its not easy mate, my mum and my wife's dad are both in the same boat.

Hope things pick up and she feels better soon


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks fellas. Suppose it's to be expected at our time of life


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Yesterday -

Still working around this dodgy shoulder. It's a lot better, but still avoiding most upper body pressing movements and regular pull ups. TRX push ups seem fine, I don't go so deep as to engage my shoulders. So a bit of a made up work out, but went ok -

Warm up - x trainer, pec deck, seated row.

TRX push ups 3x8

TRX inverted row 3 x10

DB upright rows. 12.5's 4x10

DB single arm bent over row 22.5 4x10each side

Farmer's walk 22.5's 2xcircuit of the gym

Hanging leg raises, straight legs (using arm slings instead of hanging from a pull up bar) 2x12

Everything done nice and slow, with squeezes/pauses at the relevant places! Managed to work up a decent sweat. It's nice to be forced into doing something different for a while.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

B

Warm up X trainer

Foam roll

Bird dogs. 1x10

Glute bridge 1x10

Back extension 1x10

Light Front squats

Trap bar deadlift

5x70

3x90

2x110

1x120

1x130

140 5x1

Step ups, bodyweight.

Ez bar bicep curl 20kg 3 X 10

I usually do a back off set of 120x10 in this session, but I started feeling a twinge in my knee so left it out. The last thing I need is another injury, just as my shoulder is starting to feel better. I swear it's actually just one injury that keeps hopping around my body as various bits heal.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Very wise mate, discretion is the better part of valour.

I've only recently learned how to back off when I feel a twinge, instead of just carrying on and hurting myself


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

B

Warm up X trainer

Foam roll

Bird dogs. 1x10

Glute bridge 1x10

Back extension 1x10

Light Front squats

Trap bar deadlift

5x70

3x90

2x110

1x120

1x130

140 5x1

120 1x10

Step ups, bodyweight.

Ez bar bicep curl 20kg 3 X 10

Vertical plate press 20kg 2x12

Knee fine this week. Did well to back off last week. Off work today. Got to take my mum to the hospital. Thanks for reading.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

glad your feeling better mate


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> glad your feeling better mate


 Thanks mate. My mum got some good news from the hospital yesterday, too. So a good day all round!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

A

Warm up - X trainer,

TRX inverse rows
3x10

Bent over DB rows
22.5's 4x10

Upright db rows
15's 4x10

Tricep pushdown
56.5x10
63 3x12

Ab wheel 2x10

Still keeping away from any pressing movements that involve my shoulder. I'll give it another week then see how it feels.
Feeling good this morning after my mums good news yesterday!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey there Dirk, just checking in quickly. Great news for your mam, and for you too...as she is your mam. Hope you're settling in nicely to your new home now. Is us working out well for your daughter? Space and mobility etc? Hope so. Take care mister..x


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Flubs said:


> Hey there Dirk, just checking in quickly. Great news for your mam, and for you too...as she is your mam. Hope you're settling in nicely to your new home now. Is us working out well for your daughter? Space and mobility etc? Hope so. Take care mister..x


 Hi @Flubs. The new house is great, thanks. Working out much better than anticipated for my disabled daughter. As well as her physical disabilities, she's autistic and we thought that she would react very badly to the upheaval. But we prepared her ages in advance and in school they told her stories about people moving house and she's been great with it! My other daughter had more of a hard time, tbh. She moved into secondary school the week after we moved, so she had a lot of change all at once. But she's ok now. And the boy doesn't give a damn, as long as he's got somewhere to run around! I hope you're ok, I know you haven't been on here much because you've got stuff going on. Thinking of you.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

B

Warm up X trainer

Foam roll

Bird dogs. 1x10

Glute bridge 1x10

Back extension 1x10

KB squats & swings

Trap bar deadlift

5x70

3x90

2x110

1x120

1x130

140 5x1

120 1x10

Step ups, bodyweight.

Ez bar bicep curl 20kg 3 X 10

Ab wheel 20kg 3x12

By myself this weekend. The wife and kids have gone down to the new forest to visit rellies. I'm not great by myself, tbh  still, getting bits and bobs done round the house.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

A

Warm up - X trainer,

TRX inverse rows
4x10

Bent over DB rows
25s 4x10 each side

Upright db rows
15's 4x10

Tricep pushdown
63 3x12

Vertical plate press 20kg 3x12


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

B
Warm up X trainer

Foam roll

Bird dogs. 1x10

Glute bridge 1x10

Back extension 1x10

Body weight squats, KB stuff

Trap bar deadlift
5x70
3x90
2x110
1x120
1x130
140 5x1
120 1x10

Step ups, bodyweight.

Ez bar bicep curl 20kg 3 X 12


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

A

Warm up - X trainer,

TRX inverse rows 4x10

Bent over DB rows 25s 4x10 each side

Upright db rows 15's 4x10

Tricep pushdown 70 3x10

Ab wheel 3x12


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

B
Warm up X trainer

Foam roll

Bird dogs. 1x10

Glute bridge 1x10

Back extension 1x10

Body weight squats, KB stuff

Trap bar deadlift
5x70
3x90
2x110
1x120
1x130
140 5x1
120 1x10

Step ups, bodyweight.

Ez bar bicep curl 20kg 3 X 12

Going to up the weight on the singles next time. Still don't feel I could up the weight on the back off set-it leaves me panting. My cv system gives out before my muscles and skeleton! Maybe after I've worked with heavier singles for a while...


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

How long do you rest between deadlifts?

Once I get anywhere near my 1RM on dead lifts it leaves me grasping for breath for a while after the lift.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm glad I'm not the only person who runs out of breath before I run out of energy (if you see what I mean!)


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

A

Warm up - X trainer,

TRX inverse rows
4x10

Bent over DB rows
25s 4x10 each side

Upright db rows
15's 4x10

Tricep pushdown
70 3x10

Leg raises
3x10


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

went for a bit of physio on my shoulder yesterday. it's taking months to get better and I haven't done any pressing movements in ages. It feels worse today, TBH. Hope it's just a case of "It'll get worse before it gets better", rather than having done more damage.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> went for a bit of physio on my shoulder yesterday. it's taking months to get better and I haven't done any pressing movements in ages. It feels worse today, TBH. Hope it's just a case of "It'll get worse before it gets better", rather than having done more damage.


 I believe that is often the case ... the Physio has been manipulating the joint/muscles


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

these things don't happen overnight mate, keep working on it and don't loose faith


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> How long do you rest between deadlifts?
> 
> Once I get anywhere near my 1RM on dead lifts it leaves me grasping for breath for a while after the lift.


 I rest about a minute between the singles, then rest about 3 mins and into the set of 10, which I do touch and go style.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

If your training for strength, I would suggest keeping your rest between sets at at least 3 min and if your doing 1 rep sets that means 3 min between reps.

As to touch and go, I always put the bar down properly, re set myself then lift it again, but I don't do Trap bar dead-lifts like you do mate


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

B
Warm up X trainer

Foam roll

Bird dogs. 1x10

Glute bridge 1x10

Back extension 1x10

Body weight squats, KB stuff

Trap bar deadlift
5x70
3x90
2x110
1x120
1x130
140 5x1
120 1x10

Step ups, bodyweight.

Ez bar bicep curl 25kg 2x10


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

B
Warm up X trainer

Foam roll

Bird dogs. 1x10

Glute bridge 1x10

Back extension 1x10

Body weight squats, KB stuff

Trap bar deadlift
5x80
3x100
2x120
1x130
1x140
150 5x1
120 1x10

Step ups, bodyweight.

Ez bar bicep curl 25kg 3x10

leg raises, straight legged. 2x10

Added 10 kg to the singles. That went ok, so happy with that. I did an upper body session on wednesday, but my shoulder is still hurting so I kept having to drop the weights. At the end of it I'd have been better off having an extra hour in bed. May give the upper body stuff a miss next week, Krav Maga included. Sunny day here, so I need to get up the ladders and fix the gutters. Happy days. Thanks for reading.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Well, it's fair to say that this has been a pretty disastrous year, training wise. I seem to have stumbled from one injury to another all year. This latest one, my shoulder has been ongoing for about 3 months now. A couple of months ago I stopped any pressing movements, to no avail. Then I stopped pulling movements, so in effect doing no upper body work. Still no change. For the last few weeks I've done pretty much nothing. No Upper body, no dead lifting, no martial arts. It was still painful. It's an inflamed bicep tendon, but I couldn't work out what was causing it. Last week it occurred t me that it could be RSI. I've seen a physio this week and he said it could be. I've been off work this week and it's been almost ok, which reinforces my theory. Anyhoo, long story short. I've seen my strength coach this week. I've got a new programme. It's pretty much a rehabilitation programme. It's shoulder friendly movements. Done with light weights and some exercises that the physio has given me. I'm also making some changes to my work environment. Fingers crossed. So for the next few weeks, I'm just doing this whole body routine twice a week, with another day for core, etc -

Warm up - x trainer, body weight squats, light kettle bells, shoulder mobility.

(Slight) Decline Smith machine bench press 3x12

close grip smith machine bench press, half R.O.M. 3x12

Straight arm pull down, again, not full R.O.M. 3x12

Reverse grip half pull down 3x12

Incline rhomboid shrug* 3x8

Sumo deadlift 2x5, 2x10

* Some of these names are made up 

Did that this morning. All seems ok. The real test I think will be when I'm back at work next week. Have a nice weekend everyone


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Keep plugging away mate, at least your exercising which makes you better than 90% of people out there. :thumb

I couldn't help myself, I googled Incline rhomboid shrug, and for a made up name it gave About 55,800 results


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Keep plugging away mate, at least your exercising which makes you better than 90% of people out there. :thumb
> 
> I couldn't help myself, I googled Incline rhomboid shrug, and for a made up name it gave About 55,800 results


 you're right! it's the right name after all


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

One injury or setback after another seems to be the way these days. Oh for a years injury free training and what could be achieved.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Has anyone had any issues with the 'content I posted in' tab? Contest I posted in doesn't seem to be appearing in there any more!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Mingster said:


> One injury or setback after another seems to be the way these days. Oh for a years injury free training and what could be achieved.


 We are all getting long in the tooth and time is catching up with us!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Greshie said:


> We are all getting long in the tooth and time is catching up with us!


 Never! I'm not going down without a fight!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Warm up - x trainer, body weight squats, light kettle bells, shoulder mobility.

(Slight) Decline Smith machine bench press 30 3x12

close grip smith machine bench press, half R.O.M. 20 3x12

Straight arm pull down, again, not full R.O.M. 27 3x12

Reverse grip half pull down 27 3x12

Incline rhomboid shrug 12.5 3x8

Sumo deadlift 120 2x5, 100 2x8

the shoulder rehab continues. Taking everything nice and light. I'll start adding weight next week I think.

went home, put an ice pack on my shoulder and watched the footie. Wish I hadn't bothered.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Warm up - x trainer, body weight squats, light kettle bells, shoulder mobility.
> 
> (Slight) Decline Smith machine bench press 30 3x12
> 
> ...


 I know just how you feel


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> I know just how you feel


 Who do you support, mate?


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Man United Mate, thought you knew that.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Man United Mate, thought you knew that.


 Ah, yes. I'd forgot


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Warm up - x trainer, body weight squats, light kettle bells, shoulder mobility.

(Slight) Decline Smith machine bench press 40 3x12

close grip smith machine bench press, half R.O.M. 20 3x12

Straight arm pull down, again, not full R.O.M. 27 3x12

Reverse grip half pull down 27 3x12

Incline rhomboid shrug 12.5 3x8

Sumo deadlift 120 2x5, 100 2x8

The shoulder seems to be holding up ok which is nice.

I usually have a stretch to warm down, and this morning I knew I was going to have to cut it short as there's only one shower working in the gym and I have a train to catch. Then mid way through my warm down I noticed that the clock I was watching was 20 minutes slow! Fastest shower I ever had in my life ?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I hate being late. Really throws me out of sync.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Mingster said:


> I hate being late. Really throws me out of sync.


 Me too. I hate rushing in fact, and go to great lengths to avoid it!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

My visits here have been a bit sporadic lately, while I've been trying to get over this shoulder injury, but am I right in thinking that @flubs is still missing in action? Hope she's ok.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> My visits here have been a bit sporadic lately, while I've been trying to get over this shoulder injury, but am I right in thinking that @flubs is still missing in action? Hope she's ok.


 Yes. Save for a brief 'helloooooo' a couple of weeks back there has been no sign. I miss Flubs.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Yes. Save for a brief 'helloooooo' a couple of weeks back there has been no sign. I miss Flubs.


 Me too. She's one of the good ones.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Yes. Save for a brief 'helloooooo' a couple of weeks back there has been no sign. I miss Flubs.


 And me ... hope she is ok ?? :confused1:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Warm up - x trainer, body weight squats, light kettle bells, shoulder mobility.

(Slight) Decline Smith machine bench press 40 3x12

close grip smith machine bench press, half R.O.M. 20 3x12

Straight arm pull down, again, not full R.O.M. 27 3x12

Reverse grip half pull down 27 3x12

Incline rhomboid shrug 12.5 3x8

Sumo deadlift 120 2x5, 100 2x8

Off work next week, so I think that's a good time to go back to something resembling proper training as my shoulder seems to be holding up pretty well. Thanks for reading.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Warm up - x trainer, body weight squats, light kettle bells, shoulder mobility.

Straight arm pull down, again, not full R.O.M. 27 3x12

Reverse grip half pull down 27 3x12

Incline rhomboid shrug 12.5 3x8

Sumo deadlift 120 2x5,

Short and sweet. I usually do 2 back off sets with the deeds, but had a slight twinge in my one, so left them out. If I've learnt one thing this year, it's don't mess around with injuries!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

I saw this and thought of you.

I'm sure its nothing that you don't already know, but just in case

*
Taurine Helps Reverse Tinnitus
*

Taurine plays a vital role in hearing. In fact, studies have found that in some cases, taurine can *reverse *the biochemical processes behind* hearing loss*.53,54 Other studies have demonstrated that taurine can almost completely eliminate the ringing in the ears associated with tinnitus.55

Much of the damage to hearing occurs not in the mechanical parts of the ear, but rather in the nerve cells that convert sound waves into the electrical energy that is perceived in our brains. Like other nerve cells, these so-called "hair cells" depend on the flow of calcium ions into and out of the cell. Taurine helps restore and control normal calcium ion flow in auditory cells.53,56

Taurine improves the hearing ability in animals exposed to drugs like the antibiotic gentamicin, which is notoriously toxic to hearing.54 And in a boon for the *17%* of us troubled by chronic tinnitus (ringing in the ears), taurine may be helpful in quieting the noise.57 Animal studies using human equivalent doses of *700 mg* to *3.2 grams* per day of taurine over the course of several weeks demonstrate near-complete resolution of tinnitus with taurine supplementation (the animals had been trained in tasks that are sensitive to distraction by tinnitus).55 And a human pilot study has shown encouraging results, with *12%* of people responding to taurine supplementation.58

http://www.lifeextension.com/magazine/2013/6/the-forgotten-longevity-benefits-of-taurine/page-01


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> I saw this and thought of you.
> 
> I'm sure its nothing that you don't already know, but just in case
> 
> ...


 I didn't know that. I'll have a loo into it, thanks mate.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

I must look at the Taurine / Tinnitus stuff too ... lived with tinnitus for well over 20 years ...


----------

